#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<fabbione> test
<fabbione> there.. it works
<\sh> moins
<Yawner> Howdy
<\sh> guys, on question: src package bidiui resulsts in a binary package icedove-bidiui...should we rename it to thunderbird-bidiui?
<\sh> s/on/one/
<Yawner> icedove?
<\sh> yepp.
<\sh> debians thunderbird
<Yawner> Erm if it is for Thunderbird then probably
<Yawner> oh right ok
<Yawner> that would probably make more sense
<\sh> yes, but the binary package name is still icedove-bidiui, question is: rename it to thunderbird-bidiui
<Yawner> probably mozilla-thunderbird-bidiui as the thunderbird package in Ubuntu is mozilla-thunderbird
<\sh> right
<\sh> but we won't get any MoM output then
<Yawner> right.
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like we got the log bot Yawner. sweet
<Yawner> ..
<Yawner> Evening Freddy
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Yawner
<Admiral_Chicago> new members
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to email them soon
<Yawner> David back then?
<Yawner> (Sorry I am wrestling with apache, trying to get it to enabled mod_rewrite, stupid thing)
<Yawner> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Yawner:sorry was at dinner
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i think he is
<Admiral_Chicago> he emailed me earlier today
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/80332
<Admiral_Chicago> arg! this guy reports a bug and confirms it himself
<Admiral_Chicago> had to set him straight
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-18
<Yawner> heh
<Yawner> bit harsh, he was a newbie..
<Admiral_Chicago> Yawner: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> or gnomefreak either one. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71178 someone yell at this bug as it's *NOT* a security issue
<Admiral_Chicago> i would, but I don't want to be a total yerk
<Admiral_Chicago> jerk*
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: no it doesnt look like it is. also you might want them both to run the debug with the same version of firefox (they are both on edgy but differnet versions of ff :)
<gnomefreak> btw im asleep now :)
<Yawner> Replied to 71178
<Yawner> Sorry Freddy was in Bed before
<Yawner> Aha hello David too.
<Yawner> yay I have email again!
<Yawner> wow.. 10 users!
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> hehe cant believe rhelmer is in here
<Yawner> :)
<gnomefreak> Yawner: your missing the meeting about bughelper in #ubuntu-meetings :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Yawner. If anyone comes across Feisty bugs that need confirming, I have a sytem.
<gnomefreak> i have a custom firefox on feisty :(
<gnomefreak> btw im still looking for plugins/addons for ff 3.0
<Admiral_Chicago> no luck
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm going back to bed. It's 9.40 and i don't have class until 2.
<Yawner> grr
<Yawner> Ill read it back later
<Yawner> trying to get the bugs for FF to < 600
<Admiral_Chicago> good job alex
<Yawner> :)
<Yawner> Flash 9 is out of Beta?
<Yawner> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, read it on /. yesterday
<Admiral_Chicago> should make our job easier
<Yawner> well the changes are going to come in until Feisty, but yeah it should lol
<Admiral_Chicago> they need to put that in backports now, or push it into dapper or edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't care, I'm sick of all these flash error. lol
<Yawner> yeah I know the feeling
<Yawner> well we are getting there with Firefox triaging lol
<Yawner> ~70 reports closed in the past 2 weeks
<Yawner> which isnt bad
<Admiral_Chicago> not at all, i know i closed 61 myself which is pretty good
<Yawner> :P
<Yawner> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/65638
<Yawner> this bug should be rejected..
<Yawner> the filter works for the correct character sequence, just because he wants to search using " and not  thats not our fault..
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll do it.
<Yawner> ta
<Admiral_Chicago> well, no i think it's a valid bug
<Yawner> why?
<Yawner> the filter is doing its job, it is matching the characters inputted
<Admiral_Chicago> if you are looking for a quote in a long text field, say the first quote in a magazine article, you should be able to do "I believe in X"
<Yawner> but there that opens a whole can of worms..
<Admiral_Chicago> I have a class, mail the list and we can discuss it
<Yawner> ok
<dfarning> Hey all
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there dfarning
<dfarning> How is everybody doing?
<dfarning> I'm trying to make my laptop beep when someone pings
<FreddyM> what client?
<dfarning> FreddyM xchat
<Admiral_Chicago> so how many bugs are open agaist Mozilla
<Yawner> lol, its just a mountain
<Yawner> trying to figure out how exactly the contribution process works for packages, I want to take a look at bughelper, but I am lost in exactly how I do it
<gnomefreak> Yawner: cant yet
<gnomefreak> Yawner: if you cd into the dir. than ./bughelper vino it will show you one bug
<gnomefreak> Yawner: there are only 2 clues atm vino and ubigutiy
<gnomefreak> or however you spell it
<gnomefreak> im waiting for instructions on how to write clues than i will start writing them for firefox apt update-manager dpkg and a few others
<Yawner> hmm ok, still need to try to work out how to check it out, bazaar is not much like SVN/CVS in my eyes, I need some sort of language translator between the two..
<gnomefreak> also look into flags -a -A theres another but cant rembmer it
<Yawner> there seems to be about 6 different locations the code is in at the moment..
<gnomefreak> Yawner: i think heno was gonna work on that
<Yawner> on what? the flags?
<gnomefreak> the translation
<gnomefreak> we are packaging it for feisty soon
<Yawner> no no, I between SVN and BZR
<gnomefreak> oh
<Yawner> I am not really used to the terminology, have spent about 2 minutes reading help files though, which doesn't help lol
<gnomefreak> hold on asec let me see if i have it
<Yawner> I just dont get the model of bzr on launchpad..
<Yawner> its supposed to be a central repository for code yes?
<gnomefreak> looking for something like bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main?
<gnomefreak> Yawner: it is
<Yawner> but yet there seem to be branches in dsas, dholbach, bughelper, henrik
<Yawner> which one is it?
<Yawner> I take it from bughelper? the rest are versions that are to be merged?
<gnomefreak> just use the command i just gave. they are working that out with the 3 branches
<gnomefreak> Yawner: for the most part yes
<Yawner> aha ok, (in case you hadn't noticed, this is my first time with bzr)
<gnomefreak> each person has one they are working on
<Yawner> oh right ok
<Yawner> then the actual developer can then sync the two?
<Yawner> merge the changes?
<gnomefreak> Yawner: not mine but its still hard to grasp
<gnomefreak> Yawner: yes for the time being
<Yawner> oh right ok, see I am used to the single source model, where all the developers update a single copy
<gnomefreak> it should be down to 1 branch soon
<Yawner> aha ok
<Yawner> when a development team has been set up
<Yawner> ?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet. im not real sure there will be one
<gnomefreak> i think its everyone wants to help than help
<gnomefreak> they need help with docs code clues so on
<gnomefreak> and bugs :)
<Yawner> yeah I get you
<Yawner> ok just branched it, gonna do some playing about
<gnomefreak> in about 2-3 weeks we will have one version of it and that one will go into feisty
<gnomefreak> Yawner: if you look in the packages folder that is what it will work with
<Yawner> okay, seems good to me
<gnomefreak> anything else will hang or error
<Yawner> aha ok
<Yawner> yay for random crashes..
<gnomefreak> Yawner: a couple good links to help with it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Tutorial
<Yawner> thanks bud, I will take a look at them in a minute
<Yawner> mind if I have those links again, ill bookmark them quick lol
<Yawner> had to restart X
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Tutorial
<Yawner> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-19
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> do you use KDE awbasset?
<Yawner> me?
<Admiral_Chicago> shoot, wrong channel
<Admiral_Chicago> lol, do you Yawner
<Yawner> erm don't think I have a single KDE app installed
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, nobody that has KDE has any idea how to help me
<Admiral_Chicago> and GNOME sucks
<Yawner> heh :P
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a way to have KDE save the setup you have when you leg out
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to do it...lol and I did it earlier today
<Yawner> *shrugs*
<Yawner> think its time for me to get to bed
<Yawner> can hardly keep my eyes open
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight
<Yawner> night
<Admiral_Chicago> that looks good
<pochu> hi
<pochu> are you guys there?
<pochu> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> her there pochu
<pochu> hello
<pochu> i wanted to know if you can upload a .deb of sunbird to the repositories
<pochu> i have a .deb of the latest stable version
<pochu> 0.3
<pochu> made by mlind
<pochu> look at this thread on the ubuntuforums
<pochu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320981
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec
<pochu> no problem
<Admiral_Chicago> pochu: what system are you on
<pochu> feisty
<pochu> i'm a tester
<pochu> i have sunbird 0.3
<pochu> but i would like to see it on the repos
<pochu> and in the latest version
<Admiral_Chicago> take this http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/download.html
<Admiral_Chicago> download it
<pochu> (the latest stable is 0.3)
<Admiral_Chicago> install it to /opt or ~/.mozilla.
<Admiral_Chicago> i know the latest stable
<Admiral_Chicago> then run the .bin file
<pochu> doing that is installing sunbird
<pochu> isn't it?
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec
<pochu> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> cp to the directory that holds the file
<Admiral_Chicago> then create a link to sunbird-bin
<Admiral_Chicago> the deb would be installed by doing this sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> i would *highly* suggest the first method. bed now.
<pochu> but I already have sunbird installed
<pochu> what I am asking for is to include it on the ubuntu repositories
<pochu> I though this was the right place, because this is the MozillaTeam
<pochu> but if this isn't, tell me
<Admiral_Chicago> make it a bug on launchpau.net
<Admiral_Chicago> comment on it saying you want it on universe, we will pick it up from there
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run. check the away message.
<pochu> ok
<pochu> but i already reported it
<pochu> if you wanna take a look...
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/bugs/75494
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll get it in my email.
<pochu> what?
<pochu> the bug report?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i get every bug report ever
<pochu> but i reported it some time ago
<pochu> Reported on: 2006-12-12
<Admiral_Chicago> done
<Admiral_Chicago> it's taken care of
<Admiral_Chicago> check my away message. afk
<Admiral_Chicago> blah
<Admiral_Chicago> classes
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/70232
<Admiral_Chicago> close it I think. Maybe show it to someone that knows how to read crash reports
<AlexLatchford> yeah okies
<Admiral_Chicago> "bug are reproduceable" or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm editing the wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> to say that about bug reports
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> check out the crashes section.
<Admiral_Chicago> *Much* better
<Admiral_Chicago> okay class no
<Admiral_Chicago> now
<AlexLatchford> lol, there really needs to be a guide somewhere about debugging Apport crash files
<AlexLatchford> see which ones are useful and which are not
<gnomefreak> dont look at me i cant spell but Unfortunetly, is spelled wrong
<AlexLatchford> erm ok
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look right :(
<AlexLatchford> Unfortunately
<AlexLatchford> nate
<gnomefreak> yeah that looks right ty
<AlexLatchford> well I am good at spelling, plus I have a spelling filter on xchat-gnome
<AlexLatchford> :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<AlexLatchford> Yeah I was looking over the Apport wiki, it has developers and users points of view, but not triagers
<gnomefreak> theres an apport wiki?
<AlexLatchford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<AlexLatchford> theres an Apport Page
<gnomefreak> ty
<AlexLatchford> trying to understand whether or not the report Freddy linked to above is useful or not
<AlexLatchford> because to me it doesn't look there is enough info in that file
<AlexLatchford> It doesnt have a usable stacktrace or a core dump
<gnomefreak> i would reject it if you dont see anything in the backtrace that is usefull. it only happened once nad the BT doesnt give enough info
<gnomefreak> if the BT gave good info than i would say leave it open to see what crashed
<gnomefreak> brb lunch time
<AlexLatchford> hmm ok
<AlexLatchford> okay, rejected it
<Admiral_Chicago> 9*/away
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: thanks for taking care of that one
<jwendell> hi guys, i'm trying to run autoconf in a fresh dir (apt-get source'd), and i got the error:
<jwendell> build/autoconf/altoptions.m4:156: error: m4_defn: undefined macro: _m4_divert_diversion
<jwendell> build/autoconf/altoptions.m4:156: the top level
<jwendell> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
<jwendell> any help?
<rhelmer> jwendell: what version of autoconf are you using?
<rhelmer> mozilla only builds with 2.13, not 2.5 (or anything else)
<Admiral_Chicago> jwendell: what version of FX / Ubuntu release
<jwendell> Admiral_Chicago, feisty
<jwendell> up to date
<jwendell> rhelmer, autoconf 2.61 :(
<rhelmer> hrm how can i show the build-deps for a package? i know i can apt-get build-deps mozilla-firefox, but how do i just list the build-deps?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you can do a -l flag
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-get showpkg mozilla-firefox
<rhelmer> hrm doesn't work for me..
<rhelmer> do i need a certain package installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> no it's an apt command
<Admiral_Chicago> wrong package probably
<rhelmer> hrm apt-get showpkg firefox
<rhelmer> E: Invalid operation showpkg
<rhelmer> oh it's apt-cache
<rhelmer> apt-cache showpkg firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> oops, it is
<rhelmer> oh, apt-cache showsrc firefox
<rhelmer> that shows Build-Depends
<rhelmer> jwendell: oh, ok. the ubuntu source package (and presumably the debian one as well) has configure already built.
<rhelmer> jwendell: mozilla autobuilds and checks in the configure file, so running autoconf is not normally needed.
<jwendell> rhelmer, i'm changing configure.in :)
<rhelmer> if you're not going to use the debian/rules file, you might consider using mozilla's client.mk and mozconfig
<rhelmer> jwendell: oh, gotcha. yeah then you'll need to track down an old version of autoconf.
<jwendell> after 55 minutes compiling firefox, i got an error about MySpell:
<jwendell> mozMySpell.h:59:24: error: hunspell.hxx: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<jwendell> mozMySpell.h:107: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of MySpell with no type
<jwendell> mozMySpell.h:107: error: expected ; before * token
<jwendell> mozMySpell.h: In constructor mozMySpell::mozMySpell():
<jwendell> mozMySpell.h:85: error: class mozMySpell does not have any field named mMySpell
<jwendell> mozMySpell.cpp: In destructor virtual mozMySpell::~mozMySpell():
<jwendell> mozMySpell.cpp:104: error: mMySpell was not declared in this scope
<jwendell> and so on...
<jwendell> rhelmer, any idea?
<omgponiezlol> should use a paste bin but w/e. gone now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-20
<jwendell> anybody here?
<rhelmer> hey jwendell
<rhelmer> you get your MySpell problem figured out?
<jwendell> rhelmer, not :(
<rhelmer> :(
<jwendell> rhelmer, any idea?
<rhelmer> yeah i haven't seen it before
<rhelmer> you tried googling? maybe in the mozilla newsgroups in groups.google.com
<rhelmer> or the mozillazine forums, they have build forums there
<rhelmer> lots of people do custom builds
<rhelmer> jwendell: this is the stable ubuntu package though right?
<rhelmer> i'd expect that to work on ubuntu if you have the right build-deps
<jwendell> rhelmer, i'll try to install libmyspell-dev package right now
<rhelmer> could it be related to a change that you made?
<rhelmer> ok
<rhelmer> did you do "apt-get build-deps firefox"?
<jwendell> but, according with changelog, myspell was replaced by hunspell
<jwendell> rhelmer, yes, sure i did
<rhelmer> k
<rhelmer> what are you working on anyway?
<rhelmer> (just out of curiousity)
<jwendell> rhelmer, i'm a novice in builds, especially on firefox. I'm trying to fix a bug
<jwendell> in configure.in
<rhelmer> which bug is it?
<jwendell> just a sec
<jwendell> bug #68663
<jwendell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68663
* jwendell recompiling...
<rhelmer> yeah i wonder if at some point it'd be easier to start over instead of using the debian package.. i haven't looked at the problems myself
<jwendell> rhelmer, are you a firefox developer?
<rhelmer> yeah i am a build/release engineer at moco
<jwendell> rhelmer, i think i have to run configure again... more 55 minutes :(
<jwendell> rhelmer, thanks for the help, i have to go now... see you
<AlexLatchford> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<AlexLatchford> woooo
<AlexLatchford> only a bit more to go on that bug!
<jwendell> gnomefreak, have you compiled latest firefox in feisty?
<gnomefreak> jwendell: im running 3.0 not compiled just installed (althought slight difference)
<jwendell> gnomefreak, are you running feisty?
<gnomefreak> yep
<jwendell> gnomefreak, are your menu shortcuts chars crazy?
<gnomefreak> nope
<jwendell> since latest gtk update all shotcurts are getting 2 chars instead of one
<gnomefreak> i dont seem to have a problem with it
<gnomefreak> i also havent updated ff in a few days
<jwendell> gnomefreak, the problem i'm talking is in gtk, i guess... all gtk applications have the simptom
<gnomefreak> im not seeing it. everything looks normal here
<jwendell> i'll make a screnshot...
<jwendell> gnomefreak, take a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/80745
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything wrong with that
<jwendell> gnomefreak, are you seeing the items underlined in menus? they are 2 chars, when it should be just one
<gnomefreak> they are all underlined from what i see (just the first letter)
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> mines not like that
<gnomefreak> jwendell: are you on kde?
<gnomefreak> im seeing it here.
<jwendell> gnomefreak, gnome :)
<gnomefreak> ff is fine but other apps are doing it here
<jwendell> gnomefreak, i'm not talking about firefox, sorry the missunderstanding..
<jwendell> gnomefreak, it's about gtk apps
<gnomefreak> jwendell: yes im seeing it and im am commmenting and attaching screenshots of so of the wrong looking apps
<jwendell> gnomefreak, thanks, i have to go now. see you!
<Admiral_Chicago> Creating state teams
<Admiral_Chicago> wrong channel
<poningru> jwI dont have a prob here either ff 3.0 official latest in feisty
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ...
<poningru> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i think that edit to the wiki was a good idea.
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/bugs/80709
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-01-21
<Admiral_Chicago_> a weird annoying thing. Fx in the panel uses that ugly stupid globe
<Admiral_Chicago_> anyone know how I can change ti
<Admiral_Chicago_> it*
<gnomefreak> gnome panel?
<gnomefreak> if you have one you would rather use just mv ~/whatever/bleh /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png (or whatever the name of the icon is being used atm)
<gnomefreak> same thing for kde but the path and maybe the .png will differ
<gnomefreak> if you dont have one in mind just right click the icon and click the icon on next dialog and choose one :)
<Admiral_Chicago> that works, thanks john
<gnomefreak> yw
<AlexLatchford> Just assigned 80591 to you Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago_> okay AlexLatchford. sorry just saw that
<AlexLatchford> yeah sorry I marked it as a duplicate
<Admiral_Chicago_> let me look at LP
<Admiral_Chicago_> my tubes are clogged
<Admiral_Chicago_> not showing up, so probably because its a dupe
* Admiral_Chicago_ sighs. flash bug reports bother me
<Admiral_Chicago_> i see john is doing bugs too
<Admiral_Chicago_> maybe just one actually
<gnomefreak> just a couple i am starting a bit later
<gnomefreak> i am looking at the link now to set things up before i run out
<Admiral_Chicago_> i did a few that came across my inbox, i think i'm going to read and study and watch the bears game though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-14
<saivann> asac : If you want to take a look at bug #176658, I provided a debdiff to improve the actual ubufox icon in Firefox.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176658 in ubufox "ubufox icon could be cleaner" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176658
<asac> saivann: good ... i have to update ubufox soon though ... will come back about that icon :)
 * asac out for workout
<saivann> asac : Great, thanks!
<Ubulette> damn, trunk is broken in pyxpcom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3565/
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> file a bug?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-15
<asac> bug 182130
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182130 in libflickrnet "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182130
<asac> jimmy_: welcome back :)
<david`__> hello
<david`__> can someone help me with print config with fhunderbird ?
<jimmy_> asac: glad to see u again
<jimmy_> asac: the version of midbrowser i tested with is 0.3.0b1
<jimmy_> i am not seeing the errors you attached
<jimmy_> maybe the file I sent you is corrupted over email?
<asac> jimmy_: hmmm ... i don't think so
<asac> i did it as well here. maybe its because you don't use the package, but the install
<asac> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 42048 has been fixed in KDE 4.0, I just wasn't sure if it should be fix committed or fix released
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42048 in firefox "Launch feedback in KDE" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42048
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: is kde 4 in ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> its going to be in Hardy as the default i think...J Riddell would know better than me
<Admiral_Chicago> it can be installed in Gutsy with the Kubuntu members PPA
<asac> still ... the easiest way to show that its fixed upstream is to add the appropriate upstream bug (kde bug tracker) and keep the ubuntu package task at in progress.
<asac> do you know any kde bug for that?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe one of these? http://bugs.kde.org/simple_search.cgi?id=launch+feedback
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't looked for an upstream bug...I'll keep an eye out
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik KDE 4.0 will be the default in Hardy but i'll ask around
<Admiral_Chicago> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57448
<Admiral_Chicago> this one?
<ubotu> KDE bug 57448 in general "Mozilla launch feedback remains after application has loaded" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> well ... fix committed is properly ok then ... just state in the bug that the fix is available in PPA et al
<asac> ok great
<asac> kde bug 57448
<asac> hmmm stupid ubotu
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<asac> ok i did it
<asac> maybe drop the ppa line in that bug so people know where to get the fix for kdebase
<asac> bug 42048
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42048 in kdebase "Launch feedback in KDE" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42048
<asac> jimmy_: it read a bit like carl found out why we don't have bookmarks in mb 0.3? ... any idea?
<Riddell> Admiral_Chicago: not default but the more exciting option
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay thanks Riddell. good to know
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-16
<asac> ola
<asac> mozilla bug 411327
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411327 in XPConnect "nsIXPCNativeCallContext should not inherit from nsISupports" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411327
<asac> [reed]: why do you add wanted1.9+ to mozilla bug 327109 ... which is fixed according to #9?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 327109 in Security "[FIX]SameOrSubdomainOfTarget should die" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327109
<[reed]> moving the whiteboard note to a flag
<[reed]> I just did it for about 500 bugs
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ah :) ... i saw all those mails ;) ... just picked a few and wondered :)
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: know something about xulrunner-config?
<asac> armin76: xulrunner-config?
<asac> like the old-dead configure flags helper?
<asac> i don't think thats still supported
<asac> why do you need it?
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> dunno
<armin76> someone told me about it when compiling vlc
<armin76> oh, probably won't work with 1.8
<asac> 1.9 you mean ... yes
<asac> they should switch to use pkg-config nowadays
<jimmy_> asac: you still couldn't get the panning add-on to work? are you testing it on the latest WORKING branch?
<asac> jimmy_: well. last time i looked there haven't been any new commits :)
<asac> jimmy_: but i will try again later today .... did you flesh out the bookmark issues?
<asac> still "3 weeks ago" for last commit on WORKING ... so yes.
<jimmy_> asac: i am building the latest again, and will do another test
<asac> jimmy_: try the package as well please
<asac> e.g. just dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b in the tree
<jimmy_> what does that do?
<asac> build the package :)
<asac> (-b for "without sources, just binaries")
<asac> its the same as debuild -b
<asac> but debuild might not available on your system
<jimmy_> ok
<asac> jimmy_: will you be here later today (3 hours)?
<asac> jimmy_: btw, the extension worked in midbrowser 0.1.6
<jimmy_> yeah, i'll be back from lunch
<asac> ok ... ill ping you then in about 3+ hours ... have to leave now
<jimmy_> c u
<ian__> is there a gpg key i can add so that apt doesn't complain about ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> [reed], what is [Hixie-PF] ?
<[reed]> dunno
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 75375
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 75375 in Style System (CSS) "support for :nth-*() pseudo-classes" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75375
<[reed]> some tag hixie used years ago
<[reed]> who knows
<Ubulette> you did:
<Ubulette>   Status Whiteboard|[Hixie-PF][wanted-1.9]      |[Hixie-PF]
<Ubulette>                Flag|                            |wanted1.9+
<Ubulette>            What    |Removed                     |Added
<armin76> new nspr head
<Ubulette> oh, it was already there.. nm
<ian__> on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives  there seems to be a half section about adding gnomefreak's key...
<ian__> hi
<Ubulette> hmm, who added the "Daily Builds" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives ? I'm not doing daily ppa build there, and i'm not fta on irc...
<armin76> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives?action=diff
<Ubulette> i can't see who did that there..
<Ubulette> trunk is once again broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/3613/
<armin76> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives?action=info
<Ubulette> oh
<score> the portion of that same wiki page about the 'key'? that seems unfinished
<Ubulette> gnomefreak's repo is gone for good. PPAs are not signed, it's not supported
<Ubulette> asac, armin76: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669262
<score> Ubulette: so, that portion of the wiki article should go away?
<Ubulette> yes
<armin76> Ubulette: i have a user with same problem on ati open source
<jcastro> hi guys
<Ubulette> hi
<jcastro> for hardy FF is built ontop of xulrunner right?
<Ubulette> FF3, yes
<jcastro> thanks
<Ubulette> FF2, no
<asac> jimmy_: ok back - sorry for the delay. Still there?
<jimmy_> yeah, i am here
<asac> you're finished with post-holiday catch-up yet ?
<jimmy_> hehe, almost
<asac> jimmy_: of what use is the "bring all windows to the foreground" feature for which the WindowService was introduced?
<asac> is that a workaround for something?
<asac> (talking about 0.1.x)
<jimmy_> i believe that's something Carl patched to make the Midbrowser a single instance
<asac> i see that it makes sense to put all browser on top of the window stack
<asac> exactly, ... but how is that going to gether with "singleton"
<asac> and which window is raised first :)
<asac> anyway ... lets go for the WORKING branch again :)
<asac> jimmy_: did you receive bug reports about ffox 3 so far? except the boomarks issue?
<jimmy_> i think Carl is in the works of merging the WORKING branch into the main branch
<jimmy_> no, no one is using the FF 3, except for some performance #s
<jimmy_> the only thing are performance issues like slower startup times and zoom in/out doesn't work well with Flash
<asac> cwong1: imo we should fix the main blockers in WORKING before pushing it to main
<asac> jimmy_: slower startup times?
<asac> compared to what?
<jimmy_> FF 2.0.0.6
<asac> interesting
<jimmy_> rendering time is faster
<asac> how measured?
<asac> well ... we observed a 5 times faster startup on the classmate pc for firefox 3
<jimmy_> one of the QAs just launched it like 100 times, and compared the average compared to the current midbrowser
<asac> ok ... well might be related to using less system libs in the current build
<jimmy_> what are the current main blockers for the WORKING branch
<asac> bookmarks is a huge blocker
<cwong1> asac, jimmy_ :  sorry  I am back
<asac> no idea if it goes away if we upgrade to beta2 (or better beta3pre)
<asac> hi cwong1
<cwong1> hi asac happy new year
<jimmy_> i am actually doing a port to the beta2 code base now
<asac> cwong1: same to you
<cwong1> jimmy_: did u see if the bookmark work for u
<cwong1> ?
<asac> jimmy_: please please please do it as a merge from the right branch
<cwong1> asac: he is using the WORKING
<asac> yes ... but i mean ... upggrade the upstream branch to beta2 and then use git merge to get the basic merge on WORKING :)(
<asac> unfortunately the midbrowser/ directory copies need still manual action.
<jimmy_> right
<jimmy_> as far as i can tell now, the bookmark still doesn't work in beta2
<cwong1> asac: do you have any clue on this?
<jimmy_> and btw, do you know how to turn FF back from offline mode to online mode through about:config?
<asac> browser.offline doesent work?
<jimmy_> i am now stuck in offline mode somehow on beta2, but there's no File -> menu in mid
<asac> jimmy_: beta 2 uses network manager online state
<asac> cwong1: about the bookmarks?
<jimmy_> asac: that means?
<asac> jimmy_: do you use network manager?
<asac> (on your desktop)
<asac> or mid or whatever :)
<cwong1> mid does have a network manager
<jimmy_> no, i dun think so
<jimmy_> they removed the network panels, didn't they?
<asac> ok ... might be a bug if ffox thinks its offline if there is no network-manager
<asac> but you should use it as its used on the real devices afaik
<cwong1> jimmy_: your problem could be that you are running in a simulate environment
<asac> yeah ... maybe nm really reports that you are offline
<asac> try to start the nm-applet (if its not started)
<cwong1> asac: do you have any clue on what the root cause for the bookmark not showing up?
<asac> jimmy_: would it be ok if i update the upstream branch, then merge that onto the WORKING branch and then use the midbrowser/ directory you are currently preparing? (i assume you didn't do the upstream branch and merge steps in git right now)
<asac> cwong1: well ... i always assumed that its a brokenness in places
<asac> as it landed pretty recently in ffox 3 beta 1 and there where some bugs with bookmarks
<cwong1> asac: go ahead and update the upstream branch to ff3.0 beta 2 please
<asac> but if you say that its still gone in beta2, then probably did something during the upgrade merge. maybe we removed some important xul element by accident or miss to install some component.
<asac> imo we should first try to use the plain firefox menu and see if its still broken
<cwong1> asac: most like we did something bad
<jimmy_> that's what i am thinking too
<asac> yeah ... lets try the unmodified browser menus and see if its gone ... if so we could try to narrow down
<asac> if not we would at least know that its most likely either a chrome deployment issue or we miss to install some component or something
<cwong1> asac: I just tried a ff3.0b2 on my PC and it worked just fine
<cwong1> the bookmark
<asac> cwong1: yes i know that :) ... please try beta1
<cwong1> ok will give beta 1 a try
<asac> if that works, try to pull in the complete menu from the browser/ tree ... like we did back in the beginning
<jimmy_> i can't seem to launch the nm-applet in simulated MID enviroment, is that broken?
<asac> hmm
<asac> is it installed?
<asac> jimmy_: is the process running?
<asac> it won't show up if there is no NetworkManager daemon running/reachable via dbus
<asac> oh i see that i have a fix lying around ... for the find as you type toolbar. or is that intentional that you cannot search in midbrowser?
<asac> otherwise i would commit that to WORKING before doing the upstream branch update
<asac> cwong1: jimmy_: thats the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3615/ ... just say if its intended that the findbar is gone :)
<asac> i committed it now ... let me know if shall push
<cwong1> is this referring to the find toolbar?
<asac> yes
<asac> text search is currently broken
<cwong1> why hidden?
<asac> well ... it will only appear if you either select search through a) menu b) toolbar? c) press ctrl+f
<asac> see the behaviour in firefox
<cwong1> ok
<asac> if you press ctrl+f it will appear
<asac> i think midbrowser should provide a toolbar button for that
<cwong1> good. I though we make it hidden for good.  My bad
<asac> cwong1: its hidden in the beginning, but where do you see hidden in that patch?
<cwong1> no.  I misunderstood. The patch is fine.  go ahead and push it.
<asac> done
<cwong1> tx
<cwong1> and please go-ahead and update the upstream branch to beta 2...
<cwong1> asac: btw,  we really appreciate your help on tis
<cwong1> s/tis/this/
<asac> cwong1: you added the hildon window service only to implement the gtkremoveservice raise feature, right?
<jimmy_> nm-applet is already running in the simulated enviroment, but it won't be able to look up the network adapters, so unless i run it on the acutal device, FFb2 won't be able to access the network state
<asac> jimmy_: hmm ... is NetworkManager started?
<cwong1> asac: yes.  The components will keep track of open windows and raise it to top when needed.
<jimmy_> is there a work-around? to manually set FF3 to online mode?
<asac> cwong1: could you please be more specific? when exactly are windows raised now?
<jimmy_> asac: otherwise, it is a pain in the pass
<cwong1> s/pa/a/
<cwong1> :)
<asac> jimmy_: if you start NetworkManager and add any bogus network interface it should broadcast you as being "connected" ... even if that device doesn't exist
<asac> jimmy_: you can try browser.offline setting
<asac> no idea if it auto-reverts to offline though
<jimmy_> no such setting in about:config
<cwong1> asac: on a mid device, if you have a browser running and you hit the home button, the browser window will be hidden in the background.  And if the user press the browser icon in the home screen again, it will call my new raisewindow routine to just raise the hidden browser window and dialogs to the foreground.
<cwong1> asac: I tested it and it seems to work fine with FF2.0 base midbrowser.
<jimmy_> asac: there's a network.online setting, but it is already set to true
<asac> cwong1: yes so its just to fix the gtkremoveservice so you can re-raise windows from the commandline, right?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> cwong1: ok that service should not be needed in midbrowser 0.3
<cwong1> gtkremoveservice or windowservice that I created?
<cwong1> s/remove/remote/
<asac> both: the gtkremoveservice change + the window service
<asac> ffox 3 now properly uses gtk_window_present
<asac> ffox 2 didn't do that
<asac> cwong1: a fallout is a rather annoying bug: bug 175904
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<asac> (annoying for multi-workspace desktops as it just beams firefox on the current desktop when invoking window_present)
<asac> but probably exactly what we want :)
<cwong1> asac: hmm.. I dont think that is going to solve the problem with MID environment
<asac> lets test when upgraded to beta2
<asac> cwong1: you think you could test if the bookmark issue is solved by including the full browser menu?
<cwong1> asac: I am going to test it in a 10 mins.  I have an Intel C/C++ problem to take care of now
<asac> ok
<armin76> :D
<armin76> kde doesn't have that problem
<cwong1> asac: Have a favor to ask... Can you fix the flashplugin-nonfree and update the checksum in the debian package?  The checksum is out of date. Our testing team need this fix asap..
<asac> which package version are you using?
<asac> we rolled an update recently
<cwong1> to hardy or gutsy?
<asac> both
<cwong1> how recent?
<asac> lets see
<asac> waiting for hell-slow-launchpad :)
<asac> damn ... it has been rolled-back.
<asac> so which version are you using?
<cwong1> I think they are using gutsy version..
<cwong1> why rolled-back?
<asac> nevermind ... next time feel free to bug me earlier:)
<cwong1> Can you put the fix back in, please?
<asac> yes i will ... unfortunately the source links are broken for those deleted packages, so i cannot really access them
<asac> i will do it with high priority
<cwong1> thank you
<asac> still, which package version do you use?
<asac> the one in gutsy should work afaict
<asac> (its not 9.0.115)
<asac> its 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 :)
<asac> what a lovely version
<asac> cwong1: test http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10.1_i386.deb
<asac> to be double sure that the sums are right now
<cwong1> asac: I will test it.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-17
<cwong1> asac: The version in gusty (9.0.48.0.2) didn't work.  The new one 9.0.115.0... works fine.
<asac> cwong1: hmm ... it was rolled back because it crashed konqueror and opera ... what a mess :/
<cwong1> asac: the problem is really with the flash plugin itself, right? not your new package.
<DarkMageZ> the problem is indeed with the new flash plugin.
<asac> yes ... adobe appeared to have dropped support for non mozilla/IE things
<asac> if true, this is really a mess
<DarkMageZ> you need to jab adobe about their redistribution licence. so you can package 9.0.48
<DarkMageZ> or fix opera & konqueror :P
<asac> DarkMageZ: well packaging the bin would be better indeed, but .48 has security holes
<asac> which isn't much better
<cwong1> asac: Can you modify the package to ask the user for browser name and install the rigth flash?
<asac> cwong1: well ... the old flash isn't available for download anymore afaict.
<asac> i will raise this tomorrow
<cwong1> asac: well then folks use opera and konqueror are screwed, period.  Then why not at leat fix the package and make the firefox user happy? :):)
<cwong1> asac: We can discuss this tomorrow.
<asac> cwong1: i am sure we can at least upload a fixed package to the mobile ppa
<asac> asap
<asac> cwong1: you pull from there anyway, don't you?
<cwong1> I have to check with the QA tonight to find out wehre they pull the package.
<cwong1> I will chat with you tommorrow on this.
<asac> cwong1: i think your current builds pull from gutsy + gutsy ppa (for new packages)
<asac> yes
<asac> cu
<asac> have to go
<cwong1> I think u are right
<cwong1> cu
<[reed]> fyi
<[reed]> I just landed mozilla bug 193001
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 193001 in Printing "Use gnome's native print dialog" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193001
<asac> [reed]: thats amazing
<[reed]> except a mochitest is failing because of it, but I believe it's the test's fault, not the patch's
 * [reed] is compiling a debug build to prove this
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> is it shipped as a SHARED component?
<[reed]> it's part of gtk2 widget
<asac> oh ok ... its the gtk print dialog then. fine.
 * asac reboot
<asac> [reed]: you expect the print thing to reland soon?
<armin76> reland?
<asac> armin76: yes ... was backed out according to bonsai
<[reed]> asac: yes
<[reed]> later today
<[reed]> once we deal with the test problem
<asac> fantastic
<armin76> yay
<armin76> what about trunk failing to compile? :P
<[reed]> ?
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/SkMGJH84.html
<[reed]> when did that start?
<armin76> dunno
<armin76> in 20080108 didn't happen
<armin76> i'm going to check with a 13 checkout
<armin76> [reed]: asac: probably mozilla bug 411327 broke it
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411327 in XPConnect "nsIXPCNativeCallContext should not inherit from nsISupports" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411327
<[reed]> comment in the bug
<asac> armin76: how does it fail for you?
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/SkMGJH84.html
<armin76> asac: ^
<armin76> so according to the bug, http://rafb.net/p/k7RtGF42.html should fix it
<armin76> [reed]: should i file a new bug for that patch or use that bug?
<[reed]> file a new bug, mark it blocking that other bug
<armin76> okay, thanks
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/3hsKj761.html
<armin76> definitive patch
<armin76> Ubulette: ^^^^ that's the patch for your build failure in webservices
<[reed]> armin76: file the bug under Core :: Web Services
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/Jl0IhB54.html
<armin76> not yet, now it gives another error :D
<asac> armin76: i think he complained about pyxpcom build failure yesterday, which i fixed in our bzr branch
<asac> armin76: is it a special arch that breaks for you?
<armin76> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3613/
<armin76> he complained about that
<armin76> Jan 16 20:30:39 <Ubulette>      trunk is once again broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/3613/
<armin76> i'm using ia64, but i don't think it matters
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/Td5KsY42.html
<asac> ok ... i fixed jan 15. ok
<asac> armin76: is your patch good?
<armin76> nope, read the bug
<asac> armin76: you need to dump the getter_Addrefs
<asac> did you do that?
<asac> armin76: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/3622/
<asac> those do Add/Release business afaict
<asac> and the patch in that bug does it as well
<armin76> i didnt
<asac> then do :)
 * armin76 looks
<asac> looks like its names ncc everywhere ... so maybe just: s/getter_AddRefs(ncc)/&ncc/g
<asac> or something
<asac> and take care that you use +  nsAXPCNativeCallContext *ncc = nsnull;
<asac> and not nsCOMPtr<nsAXPCNativeCallContext> ...
<asac> armin76: all clear ;) ?
<armin76> dunno :P
<armin76> grep -r 'getter_AddRefs' js/ | wc -l
<armin76> 182
<asac> i think it is ... do both and the error above shouldn't happen
<asac> he?
<asac> try getter_AddRefs.ncc
<armin76> you mean ( instead of .?
<armin76> both return nothing anyway :P
<asac> well ... . will match all :)
<asac> armin76: then its fine ... try the webservices directlry
<asac> or try getter_AddRefs.*ncc in case they inserted whitespace
<asac> midbrowser 0.3.0b2 building
 * asac crossing fingers
<armin76> there's no ncc :P
<armin76> will try with nsAXPCNativeCallContext *ncc = nsnull;
<asac> cwong1: jimmy_: beta2 merged and pushed. I tried hard to clean up merge bugs in midbrowser.js (preference file) ... it cured history, but bookmarks still broken.
<asac> cwong1: jimmy_: good news. I fixed bookmarks on WORKING for beta2 :)
<asac> pushed
<asac> cwong1: jimmy_: one part of the fix includes to add the Offline Menu entry ... i think that should be ok to have there (for now)
<asac> cwong1: jimmy_: now someone of you should fix the zoom icons (which have disappeared because of native theming i guess)
<cwong1> asac: We now what the problem with the icon is.  Jimmy has fixed it but haven't push the changes in yet.
<cwong1> s/now/know/
<asac> cwong1: tell him to do that on the current WORKING branch then
<cwong1> asac: he knows that
<asac> cwong1: and lets review the changes outside midbrowser/|browser/ ... e.g. in toolkit/ et al (if any)
<asac> cwong1: ok fine.
<cwong1> asac: r u referring to the changes that I made for raising the window?
<asac> cwong1: we need to eliminate all changes in toolkit/ in order to use system xul
<asac> and system xul is required for startup performance
<cwong1> ok
<asac> once system xul is used by home screen most system xul libs will already be in memory when midbrowser is started for first time
<cwong1> that will be great. Do you know if bspecncer planning on useing system xul for home screen?
<asac> cwong1: well he has to
<asac> everything else won't make much sense
<asac> i thought that our team could do the migration
<cwong1> Anyone assign for that task yet?
<asac> cwong1: you ;) :)
<asac> :-P
<cwong1> :)
<cwong1> I will chat with bob today
<asac> no idea ... lets ask him.
<asac> right
<cwong1> have you check in the fix for flashplugin-nonfree?
<asac> cwong1: how does your builder work ... is it ok to keep UNRELEASED as distribution in the top most changelog?
<cwong1> yes it is ok
<asac> oh ok ... will switch to UNRELEASED on next changelog commit then
<asac> cwong1: once icons are fixed lets do a review round and if that is good enough push WORKING to master branch
<asac> maybe we can merge in the window code before, but lets try to do the command line processing outside of toolkit
<cwong1> sounds good.
<asac> cwong1: why didn't you register a commandlinehandler thats implemented in midbrowser component?
<asac> (like what i suggested once)
<asac> didn't that work?
<cwong1> I took the easy route, Java script is not my area of expertise. :(
<asac> hehe ... you can write such a component in C++ as well :)
<cwong1> Plus I need to keep track of all open Window and Dialog in order to bring them to the foreground.
<asac> cwong1: yes, but that tracking is already done in a component ... its just the command line code you patched into toolkit
<asac> (right?)
<asac> cwong1: but i don't understand how you raise multiple windows/dialogs in the right order ... do you track focus sequence as well?
<asac> or is it just by accident that dialogs are always registered after the window and since we don't have more than one window it will always be right?
<cwong1> asac: As the window open, I add it to the list and since we only have 1 window that's why it worked just fine.
<asac> yes ... lets see how far we get by moving the cmdline handler code to midbrowser component
<cwong1> asac: if there is a better way to do this, please change it.  You know this better than anyone of us here.
<asac> the other bit that needs to be tackled is the gconf patch. i have to check back if upstream wants the gconf component in libxul or outside of it before i can integrate that in the xulrunner-1.9 package
<cwong1> The key is, if there is a browser already running and the argc is 1, then just raise the window and dialogs and return.
<asac> but that shouldn't take that long
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: could you raise the flashplugin-nonfree upload to ppa in the mobile meeting? i have a job interview to conduct now and so i might be late
<asac> if they ack it (i will read logs) i will upload
<cwong1> ok will do
<cwong1> talk 2 u later
<cwong1> asac: the meeting ended early.. Didn't get a chance to raise the issue..
<cwong1> asac: Just talk to mithrandir about the flash plugin. He said goahead and upload the patch. Thanks.
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/E67Zd317.html
<asac> armin76: how about doing this for all occurences of nsIXPCNativeCallContext ?
<asac> (in the tree)
<armin76> doing so atm
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/RRuOgl29.html
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux ia64; en-US; rv:1.9b3pre) Gecko/2008011718 (Gentoo) Firefox/3.0b3pre
<armin76> finally
<armin76> well, there's a patch for webservices already
<armin76> mozilla bug 412665
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412665 in Web Services "Webservices build broken" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412665
<armin76> ]reed[: around?
<armin76> mozilla bug 412811
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412811 in JavaScript Engine "xpconnect-tools build broken" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412811
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: ^^
<asac> armin76: i think both are nor part of the default build so you won't need approval
<armin76> webservices is not mine
<asac> armin76: anyway ... checking whether its ready (still applies) and then requesting checkin should be done to help contributors that are not that familiar with the process
<armin76> it's already reviewed :P
<armin76> lol
<asac> armin76: yeah ... but no checkin requested
<asac> or approval if needed
<armin76> mine is already with checkin requested
<asac> fine
<armin76> i guess reed will see the other one
<asac> yeah ... but thats a luxury we have here :)
<jimmy_> asac: I'll check in the fix for the zoom icons
<asac> jimmy_: thx
<cwong1> asac: jimmy_ are u guys talking about the magnification icons?
<jimmy_> cwong1: yes
<cwong1> cool
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: webservices patch commited
<jimmy_> asac: i pushed the fixes for the zoom icons
<asac> thanks
<asac> jimmy_: please qa it ... i will merge the things from master branch as good as possible
<jimmy_> asac: ok, thanks for all the work
<asac> jimmy_: why did you checkin the zoom*2.png files?
<asac> jimmy_: ok i make the gnomestripe zoom icons use stock icons ... and reinstantiate the ones you added as fallback back to winstripe
<asac> pushed
<asac> jimmy_: help!
<asac> instead of GRABANDDRAG.JS if have a BLOCKED FILE ALERT in the XPI you send me
<asac> so your mail filter removed the important bits :)
<asac> probably one cause for it doesn't work :)
<asac> jimmy_: cwong1: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/blocked.png ... how about you guys setting up ftp space for every one who has a moblin account :) ?
<Ubulette> armin76, do you see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3628/ ?
<asac> that should be fixed by the other bug Ubulette
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412665
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412665 in Web Services "Webservices build broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> oh its checked in as well ... then no idea
<asac> either you still miss the latest checkin ... if not, the fix should be similar
<Ubulette> co ~50min ago
<asac> @time pst
<asac> @time losangeles
<asac> @time America/Los_Angeles
<ubotu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: January 17 2008, 13:00:16 - Next meeting: MOTU in 14 hours 59 minutes
<Ubulette> 1pm pst
<Ubulette> 20080117t1116
<asac> yes ... maybe the bot misses the very last checkin?
<asac> (e.g. 1116 is the checkin that has the fix)
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> i had some wierd things ... maybe cvs tries to be smart and uses UTC
<asac> or something
<Ubulette> then mozclient is broken
<asac> yes ... or the bot that should produce UTC times
<asac> but i think its in mozclient as well ?
<Ubulette> well, no, it's a cvs up without dates/tag
<asac> e.g. getting the last checkin time?
<asac> get-orig-source ? ... but it produces a tarball with the time of the last checkin, doesn't it?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> so ... i thought it would look for last check time and then checkout by date
<armin76> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&root=/cvsroot&subdir=mozilla/extensions/webservices/security/src&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&root=/cvsroot&file=nsWebScriptsAccess.cpp&rev1=1.22&rev2=1.23
<armin76> should be fixed
<asac> if thats not the case then its unlikely that its broken for get-orig-source
<Ubulette> client.mk does that, not mozclient
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... then most likely pserver needs time to catch up (its mirrored)
<asac> Ubulette: ok i just ran get-orig-source in xulrunner head:
<asac> cd mozclient-tmp && make -f mozilla/client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulrunner MOZ_CO_DATE="20080117 1116"
<asac> so its mozclient doing that
<asac> it sets the CO_DATE ... which needs to be converted to UTC most likely
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> Ubulette: maybe you can use -z timezone
<rhelmer> MOZ_CO_DATE gets passed to cvs' -D, so it can have timezones in it if you want
<asac> rhelmer: so how would it look like if we want the date above, but in PST?
<asac> e.g MOZ_CO_DATE="20080117  1116"
<Ubulette> i pull that date from bonsai
<asac> yep
<rhelmer> http://ximbiot.com/cvs/wiki/CVS--Concurrent%20Versions%20System%20v1.12.12.1:%20Guide%20to%20CVS%20commands#SEC121
<asac> that PST most likely ... so we have to put the timezone in the MOZ_CO_DATE ... waiting for rhelmer to clear the mist :)
<rhelmer> just testing to make sure :) seems to work:
<rhelmer> make -f client.mk MOZ_CO_DATE="2008/01/17 11:16 PST" MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser checkout
<rhelmer> cvs takes a bunch of different date formats
<asac> rhelmer: thanks
<rhelmer> e.g. MOZ_CO_DATE="last friday" :)
<armin76> Ubulette: you build xpconnect-tools by chance?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> ok, patching mozclient...
<asac>  \o/ ... finally riding the trunk for real :)
<asac> Ubulette: i think after that 0.2 upload to hardy of mozilla-devscripts would be justified?
<asac> i still have 0.2~ftaX
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> asac, bug 178152
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178152 in xine-lib "[packaging] patches outside debian dir" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178152
<Ubulette> i thought it was no good... is it?
 * asac looking
<asac> its ok to not use a patch system at all ... mixing is definitly bad. not using a patchsystem bares some backdrafts for the distros, but as long as the branch is public this isn't a big problem
<asac> for mozillas its different because we carried a lot of patches in the past, that intersected et al
<asac> so in the end its a matter of preference. its encouraged to use a patch system though
<asac> luckily the majority of maintainers prefers a patch systems :)
<asac> but there is a bug anyway :)
<asac> the url stated in the control file is wrong
<asac> it should be: http://hg.debian.org/hg/xine-lib/pkg/xine-lib-deb
<asac> let me file a bug :)
<Ubulette> go ahead
<asac> bug 183886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183886 in xine-lib "XS-Vcs-Hg url in debian/control doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183886
<jimmy_> asac: i am back
<jimmy_> asac: yeah, i think we have a ftp directory on moblin that we can use to share files
<jimmy_> asac: i just dun know how to access it, i'll ask Carl
<asac> jimmy_: good
<asac> jimmy_: could we get a place to do real releases?
<asac> like an official source tarball?
<asac> and a project page with build-instructions would be awesome
<jimmy_> i'll check with Carl, I believe we are setting up a website for the ADK off moblin, so in there, we might have links to a new site that hosts the source and instructions for the Browser
<asac> ADK?
<jimmy_> a development kit for moblin, more like a how-to guides for developers working on MID devices
<asac> ok
<jimmy_> so they are re-freshing the moblin.org site too, so that developers could have more access to post and maintain each projects, but i don't know how soon
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> armin76, cairo 1.5.6 released (and already in ubuntu)
<cwong1> asac: can you upload the flashpugin-nonfree fix asap?
<DarkMageZ> cwong1, the new version breaks konqueror & opera. the current version won't install on anyones. if an update is made then it'll break the current konqueror & opera users...
<cwong1> DarkMageZ: from what I understand, the current version wont install the flash plugin anyway becuase the checksum was doesn't match.
<cwong1> DarkMageZ: the user of opera and konqueror are screwed anyway, right?
<DarkMageZ> exactly. only new installers are messed over. the current installed base works.
<DarkMageZ> cept the current install base of konqueror & opera are fine. cept some security hole.
<DarkMageZ> if an update is pushed then they'll be !@#$ed
<armin76> Ubulette: i know
<cwong1> DarkMageZ: shame on adobe..
<DarkMageZ> cwong1, shame on the penguins for not reverse engineering the specs and reimplementing it. dodge adobe completely.
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: What are you talking about.  gnash works, kinda :)
<DarkMageZ> gnash works... if you're on crack :p
<asac> cwong1: uploaded
<asac> to ppa-mobile
<cwong1> asac: thanks
<asac> should be avail in 1 hour or so
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: But you can hardly complain that noone's reverse-engineered flash :P
<DarkMageZ> true
<asac> swfdec isn't bad either
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-18
<asac> Ubulette: did mozclient patch work?
<Ubulette> asac, it still ftbfs at the same place, even with MOZ_CO_DATE="2008/01/17 11:16 PST"
<asac> Ubulette: could you verifiy that that patch is in your ball?
<armin76> ]reed[: thanks for the checkin :)
<]reed[> np
<asac> bug 183886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183886 in xine-lib "XS-Vcs-Hg url in debian/control doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183886
<]reed[> mozilla bug 399590 just landed
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399590 in Security: PSM "Update Mozilla trunk to use NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA1" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399590
<]reed[> so, you all will need to rebuild the nss packages
<armin76> beta1?
<]reed[> for firefox 3
<asac> ]reed[: will you stick to that tag for beta3?
<asac> (nss)
<]reed[> yes, unless something drastically changes that causes us to pull a new tag
<]reed[> but most likely, yes
<asac> ok ... hopefully it doesn't doesn't break bin compat to previous builds
<[reed]> it does
<asac> is just "reed" taken on freenode?
<[reed]> yeah, reed is taken :/
<asac> it does?
<asac> have you checked if its actually used?
<[reed]> it adds a new .so / .dll
<[reed]> so, if you don't have the .so packaged, runtime will fail
<asac> ill try ... in the past we could upgrade without a respin of the other (even when .so where added)
<[reed]> k
<asac> if reed has not been used for some time you can take it over
<asac> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userexpirations
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I'll ask my friend
<[reed]> I happen to know a senior staffer in real life ;)
<[reed]> hmm, I'm eating lunch with him today
<[reed]> I'll ask
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> freenode staff?
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: the NSS tag is already set, right?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> check client.mk
<[reed]> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20080113
<[reed]> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_BETA1
<asac> thats why i ask :) -.. client.mk disappeared for me when using that tag :)
<[reed]> lol
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3635/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3636/
<[reed]> I guess they only tag client.mk on release tags?
<[reed]> dunno
<[reed]> do you even really need it, as the client.mk on trunk is correct...
<asac> apparently yes ... unfortunately our mozclient that produces proper tarballs for our projects appears to rely on the tag being set on client.mk
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> mozclient chokes for pristine NSS tags (which don't exist on client.mk)
<asac> Ubulette: i think we have to reconsider how we produce NSS/NSPR a bit
<asac> Ubulette: maybe we should just blatently use cvs co -r $(TAG) $(nss_DIRS) ?
<[reed]> somebody broke something with the latest security update
<[reed]> for gutsty
<[reed]> gutsy
<[reed]> I'm getting "NOT AUTHENTICATED"
<asac> there was no mozilla update
<asac> oh ... unrelated?
<[reed]> not mozilla
<[reed]> ubuntu
<asac> yeah ... thought ubuntu mozilla security update :)
<[reed]> the latest update that got pushed out to people
<asac> where do you get that?
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> Update Manager
<[reed]> complains
<[reed]> for libxfont1, xserver-xorg-core-dbg, and xserver-xorg-core
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> weird... I did an apt-get update and then tried it again
<asac> [reed]: can you try to "check" ?
<[reed]> no warning
<asac> hmm ... so its not reproducible?
<[reed]> not now, no
<asac> maybe the update manager download was interrupted by reboot or reconnect?
<asac> so the signature wasn't valid?
<asac> if you see it again, please keep the state so we can eval
<asac> [reed]: will there be a beta4?
<[reed]> unknown
<[reed]> b4 isn't _wanted_, but if it comes to it, they will do it
<asac> ok ... so there is at least hope that it will go to RC1,2,3?
<[reed]> who knows :)
<asac> :)
<asac> do you dial in to the firefox3/gecko meetings regularly?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> every Tuesday
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> and I dial in to the project meeting on Mondays
<[reed]> plus any release driver meetings that are specially scheduled like post mortems
<[reed]> since I'm part of release-drivers
<asac> oh cool. i think i should start to listen again
<[reed]> are you awake at that time?
<[reed]> lol
<asac> its still 1100 PST, right?
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> thats ok its 2000 here or something (not perfect, but works)
<[reed]> k
<asac> oh ... gecko and firefox3 meetings have been merged again. good
<asac> oh ... have been for a long time :)
<[reed]> :)
<asac> wtf, mozilla-nss.pc.in now uses: Version: %MOZILLA_VERSION% ... why isn't Version: %NSS_VERSION% ok anymore?
<asac> (nspr sill has %NSPR_VERSION%)
<[reed]> who changed that?
<asac> oh ... shame on me ... that wasn't changed ... it was just the Libs: line that conflicted here
<asac> but MOZILL_VERSION doesn't sound right either
<asac> anyway, its my fault, because i failed to post my patches to support system-nspr/nss properly
<[reed]> yes, it is your fault
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> submit patches!
<asac> well ... we are pretty good so far
<[reed]> how many non-ubuntu-only patches do you still use on top of CVS?
<asac> just three
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3639/
<asac> those bzXXX are those we want to push up
<asac> though the gre_extension_plugin patch is apparently not wanted by :bs
<asac> the one with bug number wait for review/landing
<asac> well bz384304 has landed now
<asac> pyxpcom is not in ffox build (so easy commit)
<asac> [reed]: can you look at mozilla bug 233371 and tell me who should do the superreview? bs said he cannot review that (lack of expertise) ... timeless appeared unresponsive
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 233371 in Embedding: GTK Widget "Long tooltips should wrap instead of being cropped in gtkmozembed" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233371
<[reed]> mgritti?
<[reed]> he's not an sr, but he owns gtkmozembed
<asac> so ask him for review or superreview ... or doesn't matter?
<asac>   
<asac> mgritti did not match anything
<[reed]> hmm, does marco@gnome.org ?
<asac> well ... i should tackle the comments first i guess :)
<asac> noted marco@gnome.org
<armin76> i have trouble compiling with external nss-3.12_beta1...
 * armin76 blames asac 
 * asac ducks
<armin76> asac: and yes, you fail, it's always been MOZILLA_VERSION
<asac> yes ... my patch does that :)
<armin76> there's no bug number
<armin76> ?
<asac> armin76: its bzXXX :)
<asac> e.g. to be submitted
<armin76> why?
<armin76> you fail? :P
<asac> no because i do things in batches ... i hate to submit things if i cannot be responsive
<armin76> so looks like something is wrong with my nss build...
<armin76> but that stuff is since ff2 or so :P
<asac> armin76: try the patch ... it doesn't fix xulrunner build ... just embedders and firefox that don't explicitly add nss to CFLAGS
<asac> armin76: if you still use the same packaging as in ff2 you probably need to update it
<asac> there are more libs ... and the dir structure has been shuffled
<armin76> woot?
<armin76> it just worked before nss-3.12_beta1 :P
<armin76> fails with included nss as well...shrug
 * armin76 tries updating snapshot
<armin76> /usr/bin/gmake -j1: *** No rule to make target /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9_pre20080118/work/mozilla/dist/lib/libsoftokn.a.  Stop
<armin76> fun
<armin76> asac: fix :P
<asac> in which dir?
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/cLSMYj18.html
<asac> he? the build tries to go on and fails in mangle?
<asac> armin76: why is that build at all? with system-nspr/nss it shouldn't try to build shlibsign et al afaict
<armin76> err, no, i'm not using system nss/nspr
<armin76> since it failed i just tried to build with the one included
<armin76> so it fails using included nss/nspr
<asac> ah ok
<asac> but the tinderbox is still ok?
<asac> maybe just get a more recent snapshot?
<armin76> no idea, will check later, meanwhile i'm going to do a new snapshot without nss-3.12_beta1
<asac> armin76: for me latest trunk works fine with whatever nss we have
<asac> builds + runs
<armin76> yes, but it fails with nss-3.12_beta1
<asac> hmm https works ... but adding exception crashes it now ... so we probably really need to upgrade
<armin76> wfm with nss-3.12_alpha2b
<Greenery> found the root of the problem, nvidia driver causes the restart of X
<Greenery> whoops
<asac> Greenery: np :)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: yes`
<asac> ?
<asac> will  be out for sports soon ... anything important -> hurry ... otherwise, lets talk later today ;)
<cwong1> asac: I like to merge in some changes I made to preference pages and the windowservice before we push WORKING to main.
<cwong1> ok?
<asac> cwong1: ok, if you use git merge und checked out WORKING branch its fine
<asac> i tried it yesterday and it worked
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> talk 2 u later
<asac> there shouldn't be much conflicts during merge
<cwong1> k
<asac> cwong1: you most likely have to drop the changes in toolkit because it won't build ... libxul cannot depend on any application component in ffox 3
<asac> but give it a try
<asac> but merging the midbrowser/ code would be beneficial anyway ... so we don't loose it and reuse it once we figured out the proper way.
<asac> ok out
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Someone filled many bugs about packages that have "Iceweasel" in their description..
<RainCT> Should the name "Iceape" also be replaced (for ex. in tabextensions) or is it fine (as there are both iceape and seamonkey in the repo)?
<armin76> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399590#c20
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399590 in Security: PSM "Update Mozilla trunk to use NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA1" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<armin76> [reed]: you broke it :P
<\sh> RainCT, see u-d ml and motu-ml...we raised a question about it
<RainCT> \sh: you mean the "Do we have a Mozilla packaging policy?" thread?
<\sh> RainCT, yepp...
<\sh> RainCT, I think it covers also the description :)
<RainCT> I'm working on a debdiff to rename iceweasel-scrapbook to firefox-scrapbook. Should I also provide a transitional package?
<[reed]> armin76: how is it my fault? :p
<armin76> i have to blame someone :P
<armin76> yuck, and cairo 1.5.6 sigbus on sparc again
<raji> asac, Are you there,
<[reed]> armin76: YOUR PROBLEM
 * [reed] resolves it INVALID
<armin76> lol
<RainCT> can someone check bug #184115?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184115 in scrapbook "iceweasel-scrapbook should be firefox-scrapbook" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184115
<armin76> wtf xulrunner-stub it's prestripped?
<armin76> oh...
<armin76> [reed]: well, fix sparc then :P
<armin76> it's not cairo this time
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> bug #?
<armin76> no bug yet
<armin76> need to check when was the last time it worked
<armin76> gee
<armin76> so something is broken since beta2 and it's not cairo
<armin76> it's broken at least in 20080108
<armin76> in sparc, btw
<Ubulette> can't you get a backtrace ?
<asac> raji: ?
<armin76> will do
<raji> asac, Network-Manager having problem 'create new network' with ath_pci driver, did anybody report about this before
<asac> raji: what kind of problem?
<raji> asac, I am expecting that an adhoc network is created when I click on create new network. But that is not happening, looking at the log, cause appears as 'association taking too long to activate the network' and the action of creating network is cancelled.
<raji> asac, I can use iwconfig to connect to an AP in ad-hoc mode...
<asac> raji: to be honest, i never heard of anyone who successfully created an ad-hoc network with nm
<asac> and i never managed to find my chipsets when manually setting them to ad-hoc mode
<asac> either ... but yeah. there should be plenty of bugs already.
<asac> raji: do you see in log if NM tries to get an IP?
<asac> (which would naturally time out i guess)
<raji> asac, NM tries to associate
<raji> asac, and timesout
<asac> can you please paste full log from beginning to end of connect attempt?
<raji> asac, sure.
<raji> asac, Here is the log ,http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m79b64941
<asac> raji: so what kind of node is that ... the one that wants to setup the AP ?
<raji> asac, it is samsung q1, UMD device
<asac> nevermind
<asac> raji: look ... it finishes stage 2 ... but never even tries stage 3 or 4
<raji> asac, what does that indicate?
<asac> have to look in the code for a few
<raji> asac, ok
<asac> raji: ok ... looks like either the parameters send to supplicant are wrong, or the supplicant doesn't get feedback to the driver that adhoc mode has been properly setup
<asac> to evaluate you need to stop NM ... then run wpasupplicant in daemon mode ... use wpa_cli to connect and run the commands you see in thelog you posted
<asac> then see if supplicant ever gives you any feedback about that ad-hoc has been properly created
<raji> asac, I see. I will try that. thanks a lot
<asac> np
<asac> raji: as soon as we know how supplicant behaves, we can match that with what nm does with that
<[reed]> mmm, new cairo
<raji> asac, ok will let you as soon as I find out.
<asac> [reed]: in tree?
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> .16?
<[reed]> not sure
 * [reed] looks
<[reed]> 1.5.4-141-g57c2b75
<[reed]> and pixman-0.9.6-25-ge0af592
<asac> 1.5.4 sounds scary old
<[reed]> it's the latest from git
<[reed]> supposedly
<asac> well we have 1.5.6 :)
<[reed]> odd
<[reed]> [04:44:03PM] <reed> vlad: ubuntu says they have cairo 1.5.6, yet the README for your upgrade says you landed 1.5.4-141-g57c2b75... is that right?
<[reed]> [04:45:30PM] <vlad> reed: yes
<[reed]> [04:45:46PM] <vlad> reed: I dunno why the hell ubuntu has 1.5.6, since 1.5 is a development branch
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 411224
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411224 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to latest git version" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411224
<asac> [reed]: welll ... we have 1.5.x because vlad started with that :)
<asac> (and that is really the truth) ... otherwise we would have waited a bit longer (though not much)
<asac> and we have it in hardy ... which is a development branch as well :)
<asac> raji: you could also try the wpasupplicant 0.6.1~gitxxx ... maybe thats better doing ad-hoc ... you can take sources and build for gutsy from my ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wpasupplicant/
<asac> Ubulette: has mozilla-devscripts_0.2~fta5 been baking long enough in your ppa to declare it stable enough for upload? or do you plan to integrate a fix for NSS or something to it?
<raji> asac, will try 0.6.1 code first.
<asac> raji: don't hope too much :)
<asac> raji: this samsung thing uses ralink driver, right?
<raji> asac, No, ath_pci
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> asac, well, yesterday, xul still ftbfsed within webservice even with fta5 so i'm puzzled
<asac> raji: have you tried to use just wext?
<asac> instead of madwifi?
<asac> (on supplicant side)
<raji> asac, No
<asac> SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD ath0^I^Imadwifi^I/var/run/wpa_supplicant2^I'
<asac> raji: thats definitly worth a shot as well
<raji> asac, I dont know how to do it
<asac> you need to remove the special cases in the nm-device*wireless.c file
<asac> line 3702
<asac> and 3703 ... just remove them or comment them or whatever
<raji> asac, ok,
<asac> raji: http://madwifi.org/ticket/462
<raji> asac, Added to it my list of things to try  :)
<asac> raji: but the CLI instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc work?
<asac> Configuration + Activation?
<raji> asac, yes , with iwconfig ad-hoc association and activation worked.
<asac> raji: oh
<asac> do you loa ath_pci like:
<asac> sudo modprobe ath_pci autocreate=adhoc
<asac> ?
<raji> asac, yes
<asac> raji: do you have an ad-hoc network where you can get the ip through dhcp?
<raji> asac, No I dont,
<asac> then nm won't work anyway
<asac> you have to wait for 0.7 to get static ips
<asac> raji: but still ... we should try to get to stage 4
<asac> if dhcp fails it might at least work :)
<raji> asac, when is 0.7 released?
<asac> unknown ... current state is: its more or less feature equivalent to 0.6.5, but has an improved architecture and afaics it already allows you to confiugre static ips
<asac> through a system config plugin (that i have to finish first) that reads from /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> fedora 8 released with 0.7 beta
<asac> but are having a long-term release, which is why we are evaluating it
<raji> asac, I see,
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-19
<Ubulette> asac, i've closed & pushed 0.02, could you sponsor it please ?
<asac> sure
<asac> maybe a new feature request: allow same as DEBIAN_TAG=TAG=1.x~ for DEBIAN_DATE=date=3.0preX12
<asac> uploaded
<Ubulette> thx
<armin76> 20080101 is broken
 * armin76 blames asac 
<armin76> stupig alignment access...
<armin76> bah
<armin76> stupid
<Ubulette> armin76, [reed]: are folder icons gone in the bookmark toolbar ? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-bmtoolbar.png
<Ubulette> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9b3pre) Gecko/2008011902 Firefox/3.0b3pre
<armin76> Ubulette: yup
<Ubulette> is that expected or is it a bug ?
<armin76> no idea :P
<Ubulette> doesn't look native to me
<asac> its impressive that bookmarks component has 1214 open bugs in bugzilla
<asac> hey its "just bookmarks (TM)"
<asac> mozilla bug 348067
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 348067 in Bookmarks "Detect loss of bookmarks and warn user immediately" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348067
<asac> mozilla bug 282641
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 282641 in Bookmarks "Bookmarks and folders get deleted randomly" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282641
<Ubulette> damn, this is too ugly. i hope it's a bug
<Ubulette> !info libpng12-dev hardy
<ubotu> libpng12-dev: PNG library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15~beta5-3 (hardy), package size 167 kB, installed size 492 kB
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408429
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408429 in ImageLib "Update libpng to version 1.2.24" [Trivial,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408429
<Ubulette> !info libpng12-dev sid
<ubotu> libpng12-dev: PNG library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15~beta5-3 (sid), package size 166 kB, installed size 492 kB
<armin76> what's wrong?
<Ubulette> nothing. we're not using system png
<armin76> yeah, it needs stupid apng support
<Ubulette> but it seems we're far behind in ubuntu/debian
<armin76> yeah, a bit :P
<Ubulette> tons of security & crash fixes since 1.2.15 according to http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html
<armin76> yep
<armin76> and i don't believe a beta is good enough :P
<armin76> <armin76> !earch libpng
<armin76> <jeeves>  libpng-1.2.18-r1[1.2]: libpng-1.2.20[1.2]: libpng-1.2.21-r2[1.2]: libpng-1.2.21-r3[1.2]: mips libpng-1.2.22[1.2]: alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k ppc ppc64 s390 sh sparc x86 libpng-1.2.23[1.2]: libpng-1.2.24[1.2]: ~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~m68k ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~sparc-fbsd ~x86 ~x86-fbsd
<armin76> i guess the security fixes were backported?
<Ubulette> maybe, i haven't checked.
<Ubulette> hmm.. i'd like to get apng in hardy so we can move to system-png
<armin76> apng is not supported by upstream
<Ubulette> i know
<Ubulette> same as sub pixel lcd filter in cairo, yet it's in hardy now
<asac> i think libpng is somewhat without maintainer in debian
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpng
<Ubulette> nothing since feisty
<Ubulette> i'll give it a try later today.
<armin76> asac will maintain it :D
<asac> Ubulette: contact the debian maintainers ... i think they are just helping out (in QA mode)
<asac> http://packages.qa.debian.org/libp/libpng/news/20071014T003203Z.html
<asac> "Non-maintainer upload by testing security team.
<asac> "
<armin76> heh
<asac> last new upstream version release: "2006-12-09"
<asac> the rest are just QA uploads
<asac> yes right... (Josselin Mouette) dropped it being pissed off and then qa people took over
<armin76> security uploads better :)
<Ubulette> so it's available to pick up by anyone, right ?
<asac> Ubulette: ask them ... i haven't followed discussion and don't know what status "Anibal Monsalve Salazar" has in this
<asac> but looking at the version i guess that its really just QA
<Ubulette> i have to update prism now that xulrunner dropped support of xpm in favor of png
<Ubulette> and i'm still stuck with webapp's icon licences
<armin76> Ubulette_: asac: have you looked at nss-3.12_beta1?
<Ubulette> i'm ahead of that (as i do nss trunk) but i need to modify mozclient to create a proper tarball for that tag. anyway, i don't have any issue with nss as i've done nssutils a long time ago.
<armin76> ah :)
<Ubulette> (3 months ago)
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nss/nss.head
<armin76> yuck
<armin76> 20071225 broken on sparc
<Ubulette> armin76, do you know when the folder icons disappeared ?
<armin76> uh...not sure
<armin76> didn't noticed, sorry
<armin76> i can build 20080108 if you want to check it
<Ubulette> it was ok in 20080108t1206, it is now broken in 20080109t1208
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> ok in 20080109t1208, nok in 20080118t1353
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/L4Vn9m76.html <- backtrace on sparc
<armin76> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?branch=HEAD&file=/mozilla/modules/libpr0n/decoders/png/nsPNGDecoder.cpp&date=month
<armin76> could be that?
<armin76> building atm 20071220
 * armin76 blames [reed] 
<armin76> so yeah, that's it
<armin76> 20071220 works fine
<armin76> mozilla bug 413143
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413143 in GFX: Thebes "trunk is broken(sigbus) on SPARC since 20071221" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413143
<Ubulette> found it; mozilla bug 404825
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404825 in Widget: Gtk "Bookmark folders in Personal Toolbar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404825
<Ubulette> so it's not a bug but a feature :( I hate it
<armin76> lol
<armin76> like the ssl error page? :D
<Ubulette> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/browser/themes/gnomestripe/browser&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=browser.css&rev1=1.152&rev2=1.153&root=/cvsroot
<Ubulette> debian bug 446308
<ubotu> Debian bug 446308 in libpng "CVE-2007-5269 remote denial of service via crafted png image files" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/446308
<Ubulette> debian bug 257197
<ubotu> Debian bug 257197 in ftp.debian.org "missing sources" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/257197
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 257197
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 257197 in ImageLib "Add APNG support for Mozilla" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257197
<Ubulette> damn, there's no real apng patch. it's a list of small patches scattered everywhere :(
<armin76> http://g-overlays.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mozilla/media-libs/libpng/files/libpng-1.2.20-apng.patch
<Ubulette> where does that come from ?
<armin76> no idea, is not mine
<Ubulette> do you have apng in gentoo ?
<Ubulette> damn, half of mozilla patch is rejected
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-20
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 403239
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403239 in ImageLib "Update libpng to version 1.2.23 and reduce libpng footprint" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403239
<[reed]> hehe
<Ubulette> what ?
<Ubulette> it's a mess
<[reed]> what? getting libpng upgraded with apng support?
<Ubulette> no, tracking mozilla changes and selecting what is purely mozilla and what could be shipped system wide
<[reed]> well, libpng isn't mozilla-only
<[reed]> but we do change the source for some things
<[reed]> supposedly 1.2.25 is coming out this month
<Ubulette> and completing the patch.. as you dropped the configure script from libpng
<[reed]> http://libpng.sourceforge.net/
<[reed]> you should not be using patches submitted to bmo
<[reed]> use official libpng source
<[reed]> Glenn customizes the patches for us since we have some custom changes
<Ubulette> so far, i've used only the 4 patches of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257197
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 257197 in ImageLib "Add APNG support for Mozilla" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<Ubulette> the subset applying to pristine libpng
<Ubulette> btw, i have the bm toolbar without folder icons
<Ubulette> (i hate)
<Ubulette> bug 184460
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184460 in firefox-3.0 "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184460
<[reed]> Ubulette: well, that's supposedly what other gtk apps do?
<[reed]> I don't really like it myself
<Ubulette> i've never seen that anywhere. epiphany (which i don't use) seems to do that
<[reed]> Ubulette: comment in the bug?
<Ubulette> what for ? the initial author claimed it's a wanted feature
<[reed]> I don't want it ;)
<Ubulette> [reed], done
<Ubulette> checking for png_get_valid in -lpng... yes
<Ubulette> checking for png_get_acTL in -lpng... yes
<Ubulette> but seems there's an unrelated glib issue... http://paste.ubuntu.com/3695/
<Ubulette> hm, we need libglib1.2-dev
<Ubulette> wtf, we have libglib2.0-dev already
<armin76> what about my bug? :(
<armin76> [reed]: !
<asac_the_2nd> hmmm .... when did my other account go offline?
<armin76> * asac has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<asac_the_2nd> what time?
<armin76> at 11:41 UTC
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<asac_the_2nd> that sucks ... failed to reconnect ...damn
<asac_the_2nd> its always the same ... once in a while you travel ... then 30 minutes later provider goes down
<Ubulette> strange, my libpng builds fine, xul detects apng in it, yet, ff3 reports no apng support..
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: can you use apng in xulrunner? e.g. is it animated?
<Ubulette> how ?
<asac_the_2nd> hmm .. good question
<asac_the_2nd> i think there is an example project called xulbrowser
<asac_the_2nd> try that
<Ubulette> xulbrowser is the name i've used in mozclient for ff3 using libxul
<asac_the_2nd> hmm its not what shows up if you search for xulbrowser
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... but there exist a product :)
<asac_the_2nd> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner_Hall_of_Fame
<asac_the_2nd>  Benjamin's XULRunner examples  "mybrowser is a very simple example browser", xulmine
<asac_the_2nd> thats what i ment
<asac_the_2nd> why the hell is my touchpad broken here ... it most be london air. at home it just worked :(
<Ubulette> you're in uk ?
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... just arrived for sprint over next week
<Ubulette> ?
<asac_the_2nd> distro spring
<asac_the_2nd> sprint
<asac_the_2nd> we all lining up here in canonical head quaters to work together in real life
<Ubulette> never heard about that
<Ubulette> oh
<asac_the_2nd> we do that every release cycle ... in the middle
<Ubulette> that's excellent. meeting people face to face once in a while is imho mandatory.
<asac_the_2nd> but yeah ... it helps a lot
<asac_the_2nd> especially the socialising in the evening :)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac_the_2nd> i am happy that i am in londo ... the mobile sprint would have been in oregon which is sofaraway :-P
<Ubulette> lol
<asac_the_2nd> my main topic: "network manager 0.7" ... side topics: "defining what kind of extensions should be packaged and what standards we set" ... and most likely: "are there xul applications that should be packaged" ... and last but not least i need to write a profile migrator for all our testers of firefox-3.0 ... e.g. it should ask if you want to keep the old ffox 2 profile or want to use the 3.0 one
<Ubulette> hmm.. the "List of tabs" buttons in ff3 is broken when you have more tabs than the height of the screen and you roll the mouse wheel.. you can't reach the last ones
<asac_the_2nd> but can you use the arrow at the bottom to scroll?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac_the_2nd> i had something similar today with rss feed ... i tried to scroll down with wheel, but it constantly scrolled up again
<armin76> Yes, NSPR 4.6.8 final was released on Nov. 14, 2007.  We forgot to
<armin76> announce the release in the NSPR newsgroup.  Sorry.
<asac_the_2nd> then i retried and it worked
<armin76> yay
<asac_the_2nd> tse
<Ubulette> armin76, i've seen it but we get 4.6.* from debian so i let it pass
<asac_the_2nd> well, at least they feel a bit ashamed; but i doubt that it will help in future
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: we already got 4.7~1.9b2 from debian afaics
<Ubulette> not in nov
<asac_the_2nd> ah
<Ubulette> we do now.. well b1 from debian. you did b2
<Ubulette> you missed nssutils
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... you told me. but i haven't seen any problems because of that.
<Ubulette> ok, diffing moz libpng shows more paches than just the apng (huge) bug
<asac_the_2nd> is nssutils just command line tools?
<Ubulette> for b3 or trunk, you have no choice but to provide nssutils
<Ubulette> [reed] commented about that a few days ago
<Ubulette> hmm.. maybe it's because of http://mxr.mozilla.org/firefox/source/modules/libimg/png/mozpngconf.h
<asac_the_2nd> most likely just parts
<asac_the_2nd> they rename the symbols of internal moz to not clash
<Ubulette> the defines...
<asac_the_2nd> which libpng version did you packag?
<armin76> guess i have to poke them about putting a tarball...
<armin76> and nss 3.11.8 was released as well
<Ubulette> 1.2.24
<asac_the_2nd> yes, poke kaie about nss
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: do you configure ffox 3 with system-png explicitly?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... why is that needed? does firefox 3 native code link against system png?
<asac_the_2nd> heading for dinner now ... will be back later, hopefully with time to do the nm 0.7 test packages
<Ubulette> i just did that because configure is shared so all libs are detected even if *our* ff3 does not really need it.
<asac_the_2nd> going offline because i have just a 24 hour voucher
<Ubulette> we should #ifdef libxul all that at some point
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... lets look that that later.
<asac_the_2nd> damn ... my system is still not back
<Ubulette> Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3pre/components/pyabout.py
<Ubulette> Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3pre/components/libpyloader.so
<Ubulette> wasn't that fixed ?
<asac_the_2nd> no ... i just made pyxpcom build again .... its been not functional since the beginning
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: do you have a debug build at hand? maybe you can see the reason for the load failure
<Ubulette> i'm on apng right now.. i'm turning crazy
<asac_the_2nd> k
<asac_the_2nd> try to do something else ... most likely you will find it instantly next time
<Ubulette> png is okay but apng frames are corrupted
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... but ffox now has it enabled?
<asac_the_2nd> good
<Ubulette> i diffed my libpng and today's trunk, it matches
<asac_the_2nd> no hunks?
<asac_the_2nd> did you try xulrunner alone?
 * asac_the_2nd is whining about not being able to read email until my system reappears :(
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3717/
<Ubulette> mozilla dropped pnggccrd.c and pngvcrd.c and has mozpngconf.h
<asac_the_2nd> what feature do those files ship?
<Ubulette>  /* pnggccrd.c was removed from libpng-1.2.20. */
<Ubulette> it's asm code
<Ubulette> mmx support
<asac_the_2nd> why is it in .24 then?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... which verison does mozillla ship?
<Ubulette> the same since yesterday
<Ubulette> ok, those 2 files are no longer built
<asac_the_2nd> k
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: you sure you did a clean rebuild of everything?
<Ubulette> I did
<Ubulette> hmm, my xul is 2 days old
<Ubulette> maybe that.
<Ubulette> glib2.0 is no longer providing glib-config so we need to patch ff/xul configure
<asac_the_2nd> afaict configure.in just uses pkg-config glib-2.0
<Ubulette> asac_the_2nd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/3695/
<asac_the_2nd> strange
<asac_the_2nd> ok its in stupid build/autoconf/glib.m4
<asac_the_2nd> oh
<asac_the_2nd> if test -z "${GLIB_CFLAGS}" || test -z "${GLIB_LIBS}" ; then
<asac_the_2nd>     if test "$MOZ_ENABLE_GTK2"; then
<asac_the_2nd>         PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GLIB, glib-2.0 >= 1.3.7 gobject-2.0)
<asac_the_2nd>     else
<asac_the_2nd>         AM_PATH_GLIB(${GLIB_VERSION})
<asac_the_2nd>     fi
<asac_the_2nd> fi
<asac_the_2nd> sorry for the past e... why do you run into that branch?
<asac_the_2nd> if MOZ_ENABLE_GTK2 it shouldn't try to use that old GLIB thing
<Ubulette> it started a few days ago. glib-2.0 has been updated
<Ubulette> i haven't tried to fix it
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... thats the ffox build ... not xul?
<Ubulette> xul
<Ubulette> both
<asac_the_2nd> then i don't know ... if you use toolkit=cairo-gtk2, MOZ_ENABLE_GTK2 will be set
<asac_the_2nd> so i thought that we just omitted toolkit for ffox build
 * asac_the_2nd drinking
 * asac_the_2nd praying for my home account coming back 
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-12
<asac> white: can you reproduce that anywhere?
<asac> the security focus thing only mentions IE
<asac> oh below there is
<asac> not sure what it means :/
<asac> white: if you can make something up for testing, feel free to
<asac> ,9
<white> asac: you're sure MFSA 2008-53 doesn't affect xulrunner?
<asac> white: yes. that and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=459906#c38
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #459906: NotPermitted
<asac> hmm ... without bugzilla account i cant show you ... but not important in this case. its sessionstore which is a browser/ feature (like i said above ;))
<BUGabundo> good morning asac
<asac> BUGabundo: hey
<asac> white: even more its nothing 1.8.0 branch actually has ;)
<asac> (session restore was invented for ffox 2)
<asac> [reed]: trick needed: what kind of search flags do i have to set to see all bugs that have approval1.8.1.next* ?
<asac> [reed]: (e.g. i want ...next? and ..next+) ;)
<asac> [reed]: i think i have it. thanks
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 12 2009, 12:32:52 - Next meeting: Server Team in 1 day
<fta2> asac, how come my url has not be shortened in identi.ca? I used the web site directly.
<fta2> and i selected one of the free services
<asac> fta2: the website only shortens when there is a need to shorten ;)
<asac> e.g. when your line would exceed 140
<fta2> oh
<fta2> ff with an authenticated proxy is a nightmare. zillions of popups asking for a password *and* providing no reason
<asac> fta2: at startup right?
<asac> e.g. multiple tabs fighting for a proxy authentication ;)?
<fta2> yep, and when each addon wants to check for update
<asac> there is a bug for that ... i am sure ,)
<fta2> this is under xp but i guess it's the same on all arches
<asac> its even linked from launchpad ;9
<asac> yes its known
<asac> i always thought that the "no reason" thing was due to our xul split
<asac> but seems its not
<asac> makes me happy
<asac> so ... transition done
<asac> lets see how many build failures will fall down on me now :(
<fta2> how could we do the python xpcom transition? the current package comes from xul 1.8
<asac> fta2: does anyone depend on python xpcom?
<fta2> i need one from 1.9 or 1.9.1 for openkomodo
<asac> what is python xpcom?
<asac> the binding so you can run python components in-process of firefox/xulrunner?
<asac> i think so, right?
<fta2> i guess so
<asac> fta2: atm it doesnt work, right?
<asac> e.g. we still get this python error in error console?
<fta2> we disabled it in 1.9bsomething
<asac> fta2: well its still in there her:
<fta2> well, maybe not
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/components/libpyloader.so
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/components/pyabout.py
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/libpyxpcom.so
<asac> ... anyway. i think the problem is that libpyxpcom.so isnt found
<asac> so we need a glue fix here ... i guess
<asac> fta2: does the py xpcom code actually still exist in trunk?
<asac> if so, i know what to do
<fta2> please fix it in 1.9.1 first, then I'll merge in 1.9.2
<fta2> i have to run
<plun> hello.. fta or asac around ?
<plun> super breakage with a clean install
<plun> nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<plun> FF3.0 broken... and a bunch of other packages..
<plun> FF3.1 Ok but libplds4  ???  what package does it come from ?
<plun> Well... found it and its Xulrunner as I can see...
<plun> a mess...
<plun> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m16a5b2f4
<Lns> fta: Hey, LaserJock wanted me to ping you re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/269188 and a possible SRU for Hardy, would that be possible?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269188 in nspr "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Medium,Fix released]
<fta> asac, ^^ from plun, i guess you need to rebuild xul and nm-applet
<fta> Lns, iirc, it's just nss, not firefox, right?
<Lns> fta: I guess so - nspr
<fta> yep, nspr, not nss.
<Lns> I just saw the comment from "LP Janitor" that it was fixed in jaunty
<Lns> I cant test it as all my sites are hardy
<fta> Lns, could you confirmed that it fixes the bug in jaunty before we start an SRU for hardy?
<fta> argh
<fta> not even a VM ?
<Lns> no :( but im sure i can call on someone(s) to test
<fta> there's also my ppa, you can just dl the nspr debs for hardy, they have the fix
<Lns> oh!
<Lns> fta: url me :)
<Lns> fta: if I used the packages from your PPA on Hardy and tested, would that be enough for an SRU request?
<fta> yes
 * fta hopes asac will not complain :P
<Lns> well i'll call on the LTSP/Edubuntu people I know to test as well so we dont do anything without verifying completely
<Lns> Im going to reboot myself and then upgrade, i'll bb in a bit
<fta> Lns, don't use my ppa completely, just my nspr so we know for sure it's it.
<Lns> fta: ugh.. ok this is what i just updated: http://logicalnetworking.net/other/nsprupdate.png
<Lns> good thing i got a screenie ;)
<Lns> is that ok, or should i downgrade anything?
<fta> you got just that?
<fta> dpkg -l | grep fta
<fta> (i sign all my packages with ~ftaX)
<Lns> libnspr4-0d libnss3-0d libnss3-1d libpng12-0 pastebinit is what i upgraded to just now
<fta> please downgrade at least nss.  png and pastebinit are not important as they are unrelated
<Lns> ok
<Lns> fta: ok i think im good now, downgraded libnss stuff to 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.4
<Lns> but libnspr4-0d and libnspr4-dev are your ppa versions
<fta> good
<Lns> and just locked libnss3-0d (and 1d) versions. i think thats it right?
<fta> it is
<Lns> awesome, thanks fta - mucho appreciado!
<Lns> hrm..locking versions in synaptic doesnt reflect in apt-get :(
<Lns> fta, can i safely remove your PPA after upgrading nspr?
<Lns> i cant recall some of the more involved apt situations
<fta> yep, no problem.
<Lns> fta: thx
<Lns> fta: FYI, I've posted this wiki to the LTSP lists so people can test. Im hoping to get a lot of tests done and get back to you for an SRU asap. http://lns.wikidot.com/nsprupdate
<fta> Lns, ok
<BUGabundo> fta asac my FF3.1 lost most/all file asociation!
<asac> Lns: what is your plan?
<asac> fta: whats the issue for plun?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> does alt+NUM work for you with FF?
<fta> <plun> hello.. fta or asac around ?
<fta> <plun> super breakage with a clean install
<fta> <plun> nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fta> <plun> FF3.0 broken... and a bunch of other packages..
<fta> <plun> FF3.1 Ok but libplds4  ???  what package does it come from ?
<fta> <plun> Well... found it and its Xulrunner as I can see...
<fta> <plun> a mess...
<fta> <plun> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m16a5b2f4
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 12 2009, 22:49:48 - Next meeting: Server Team in 17 hours 10 minutes
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 12 2009, 22:50:09 - Next meeting: Server Team in 17 hours 9 minutes
<BUGabundo> asac: still having trouble with your ISP
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> obviously
<asac> fta: what was the problem above?
<fta> asac, donno. you have all i have.
<asac> fta: sure but you lead the discussion ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok i see ... so probably the entropy fix of nspr
<BUGabundo> mine is pidgin! keeps crashing
<fta> $ ldd /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/xulrunner-bin | grep plds4
<fta>         libplds4.so.0d => /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d (0xb7f37000)
<fta> asac, .0d is still there?
<asac> fta: plun? i dont know what issues he has
<asac> fta: for me it sounds a bit like he has rotten old things
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ ldd /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/xulrunner-bin | grep plds4
<fta>         libplds4.so.0d => /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d (0xb802d000)
<fta> that's mine
<asac> true
<asac> and i have:
<asac> $ ls -l /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-01-11 13:59 /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d -> libplds4.so
<asac> after the transition
<fta> oh, right
<asac> the relinking is done in maintainer scripts
<asac> maybe that failed for him?
<asac> oh
<asac> i think he tried to upgrade
<asac> that failed ... and the upgrade-abort case left him with bad links maybe?
<fta> let's see. i bet he started a thread
<fta> he said "super breakage with a clean install" btw
<asac> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m16a5b2f4
<asac> thats his error message
<asac> you see what the root cause there is?
<asac> yeah
<asac> clean install
<asac> how?
<asac> ;)
<asac> the error is an upgrade error i guess
<Lns> asac: my plan is to test fta's PPA nspr package for Hardy to see if my issue with >3 LTSP terminals launching a FF3 session doesnt lag due to lack of entropy
<asac> Lns: ok. let us know
<Lns> asac: will do for sure
<asac> fta: why is there no single word about where the random thing was fixed? was that an upstrewam commit?
<fta> asac, it's in changelog, but it was indeed committed upstream, so no tweak in our packaging for that
<asac> Lns:  you dont need to visit -testing to coordinate an SUR
<asac> you need to go through us ;)
<asac> anyway, if that package fixes it for you we probably need to do a backport of the patch
<asac> fta: right. i meant "why is there no single word in changelog about the where" ;)
<asac> fixed upstream: or something would have been nice ;)
<asac> but all fine
<asac> the bug has the upstream link
<Lns> asac: ok, i know where you live (on irc) ;)
<asac> Lns: if you drop a confirm comment in bug and ask for hardy SRU i will probably see and do ti
<asac> e.g. nominate, backport, release
<fta> asac, it's the topmost entry, i thought it was obvious
<Lns> asac: ok, cool. I'll do that after getting at least 2 hardy-based confirmations from either my own sites or me+other LTSPers
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> Lns: thanks
<Lns> asac: np, thank you guys for the fix(es) :) much appreciated by all of us LTSP net admins
<asac> fta: found any thread from plun? you think he will come back?
<fta> nope, none
<fta> i guess he'll come back
<asac> hehe ;)
<asac> not sure ... maybe he is one of those that just reinstall ;)
<asac> #
<asac> Setting up xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) ...
<asac> #
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/xulrunner-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<asac> #
<asac> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9 (--configure):
<asac> fta: are we running anything in postinst?
<asac> hmm. --gre-version
<asac> fta: you really think that --gre-version is a good thing to do?
<fta> yes, works well
<fta> whhat is the problem?
<asac> not sure
<asac> have the feeling that postinst happens after links have been removed, but before they have been reinstantiated?
<fta> lol
<fta> did I do that?
<fta> --gre-version is not meant to be used in the xul package
<asac> fta: yes
<fta> it's for pkgs depending on xul
<asac> you use it there
<fta> damn
<asac> fta: but even on higher packages it could happen i think
<asac> maybe its the way i reshuffle stuff
<asac> i do half in preinst ... the other half in postinst
<fta> well, at postinst, xul should already work
<fta> no one complained with 1.9.1/2, it's the same code
<asac> fta: not if nspr postinst is run after it i think
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<asac> it should
<asac> preinst moves stuff away
<asac> then unpack happens and all should be fine
<asac> only then .postinst stuff is called
<asac> fta: ok ... so postinst.in should get XUL_VERSION=@XUL_BRANCH@ i guess
<asac> (regardless of whether thats the issue at all)
<asac> fta: oh.
<fta> postinst.in of what ? xul ?
<asac> the --gre-version is in debian/xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support.postinst
<asac> also in debian/xulrunner-1.9.postinst.in
<asac> so the transition catched two bogus packages
<asac> seahorse-plugins and epiphany-extensions failed everywhere
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21134821/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.epiphany-extensions_2.24.1-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> epiphany-browser-dev: Depends: epiphany-gecko (>= 2.24.1-1ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<asac> why isnt that dependency wait?
<asac> probably a soyuz bug... given back to builders
<Lns> asac: fta: !!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/269188/comments/18 =) =) =)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269188 in nspr "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [Medium,Fix released]
<Lns> That is soooo awesome =)
<fta> excellent
<asac> targetted bug
<Lns> thanks asac
<asac> fta: does ~fta PPA already have native notifications?
<asac> for 1.9.2
<fta> hm, no
<fta> next batch
<asac> k
<fta> i do that ~ twice a week
<asac> yeah. thought you already did it
<asac> (thats why)
<fta> upgrading to oo3
<asac> yeah me too
<fta> 6.8Mb/s
<asac> fta: maybe you could just do a bzr bd --builder='debuild -S -sd' on current head and push it ;)?
<fta> i hope it will be faster soon, i just signed for an upgrade to 18Mbps
<asac> hehe
<asac> but arent 6.8M/s  already more than 24?
<fta> asac, if you want it that hard, i can just push it, it's all automatic
<fta> Mbps
 * asac is brave
<fta> Mbit/s not MByte/s
<asac> so ooo 3 looks exactly like 2.4 for me ;)
<asac> oh there is a zoom handle
<asac> thats nice
<asac> but has visual glitches ;)
<Lns> darn, i was hoping they'd implement the ribbon bar =p~
<asac> maybe they have
<asac> ;)
<asac> me looking at ooo is similar to my mom looking at ubuntu feisty vs. hardy ... "oh the background is different" ;)
<Lns> haha
<fta> asac, did you test that your libnotify stuff at least builds ?
<Lns> i love that about so many oss projects..even major revisions stick to their UI roots, which is really nice for the user
<Lns> Ok, i'm off to test out the nspr fix - wish me luck!
<fta> well, still as ugly as before
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> fta: just push
<asac> fta: the code is already in current snapshot
<asac> just new packaging required
<asac> fta: i tested that it builds and that it works if -gnome-support is installed and that it falls back to "normal" when its not installed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-13
<asac> hmm ... new linux-headers
<asac> does that mean there will be a new linux soon ;)?
<fta> asac, http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/01/09/dell.notebooks.ces.2009/
<asac> nice
<asac> fta: i see that xul is building. thanks
<asac> maybe i can even test it before ending day ;)
<LaserJock> was FF 2 removed in Intrepid?
<[reed]> I hope so.
<LaserJock> [reed]: I was actually hoping it wasn't
<LaserJock> I wanted to test FF 2 to see if it had less CPU usage
<[reed]> why not? Firefox 2 is being deprecated :)
<LaserJock> well, my wife's laptop gets thrashed by FF 3
<[reed]> because of what exactly?
<LaserJock> and I was reading that it was more IO bound because of sqlite
<[reed]> yeah, probably
<[reed]> if the kernel team would ever fix their fsync() bug
<LaserJock> it uses 100% CPU all the time
<LaserJock> I added 1GB of RAM thinking it was that but it's not
<[reed]> you might try downloading Firefox 3.1 and testing it
<LaserJock> it's an older laptop but it really didn't seem like it used to be *this* bad
<asac> [reed]: its unlikely that fsync bug will ever get fixed for ext3 (though i dont even know a bug id to be honest)
<asac> imo you should ask users to test a different file-system ... maybe ext4 is better? ;)
 * asac still awake -> miracle ;)
 * asac gets coffee
<asac> fta: 316452
<asac> bug 316452
<asac> ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316452 in nss "[jaunty] last update broke some libraries (libnss3-1d, libnspr4-0d)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316452
<asac> there it is
<asac> BUGabundo_work: one question: what do you mean by "orthographic corrector"?
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> well the spell checker!
<BUGabundo_work> I guess I used to much Portuguese on it
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<asac> BUGabundo_work: ok ;)
<BUGabundo_work> but do you now know what I meant, asac?
<BUGabundo_work> was it your doing or was it in the spellchecker?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: no ;) ... i guess its probably spellcheker that got fixed/updated
<BUGabundo_work> but FF was the only app that it didn't work with keyboard shortcut
<BUGabundo_work> gwibber, kmail, OOo, etc all worked great!
<asac> FF is still no real gnome app
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> nor is Kmail
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<asac> fta: wtf ... someone edited whiteboard from ~mozillateam branch even though he is not a member of team?
<asac> fta: ~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head
<asac> not that i dont appreciate the content added there ... just feels like its a permission thing
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i have no idea which keyboard shortcuts you are referring to ... are those standard bindings?
 * asac reveals that he doesnt use spellchecker intensively
<BUGabundo_work> asac: the key between altgr and ctrl... the one that emulates mouse right click
<armin76> asac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Qwerty.svg <- the "application key"
<BUGabundo_work> yeah that's it, armin76
<fta2> Jan 13 12:23:57 <asac>  fta: wtf ... someone edited whiteboard from ~mozillateam branch even though he is not a member of team?
<fta2> asac, yep, i wondered too. it's not me for sure
<fta2> i don't see what has been changed.
<fta2> asac, who is that guy btw?
<asac> no clue (TM)
<asac> dont know him
<asac> "someone" ;)
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek
<fta2> bugsquad? could they update our branches?
<fta2> i don"t see a diff in the email i got. the text looks like mine, maybe just the last line
<asac> hmm
<asac> NO CLUE (TM)
<fta2> ok, i'll ask on #lp
<asac> thanks
<fta2> asac, read the answer :(
<fta2> asac, it's not possible to run epiphany over ssh ?
<fta2> damn
<fta2> dbus
<asac> fta2: evo is worse
<asac> fta2: epiphany at least runs in a chroot for me
<asac> while evo just crashes
<asac> fta2: cant you do a proper forward?
<fta2> i have a proper port forwarding
<asac> for dbus?
<fta2> well, no, X11
<asac> not sure if one can forward unix sockets
<asac> if so it should be doable
<asac> otherwise wait for tcp dbus
<asac> fta2: actually ... why wouldnt that work?
<asac> i mean you run ephy on remote host ... on remote host there is dbus .. that should work
<asac> it doesnt need to be forwarded to your system i guess
<asac> maybe remote host doesnt have dbus running?
<fta2> ** (epiphany-browser:21819): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-LzZUiyhzkn: Connection refused
<fta2> asac, ^^ both sides have a desktop running so they both have dbus, it's a permission issue apparently
<asac> fta2: i think its an env issue yeah
<asac> fta2: ssh sets the dbus env ... to the file you have on your local system
<asac> that file doesnt exist obviously
<asac> what you probably need to do is to create a dbus session on the remote session after logging in and setting the env to the path created b taht
<asac_> another sad reconnect here
<vadi2> Hi. Does anyone have experience with the firefox code that interacts with networkmanager to see network status?
<asac_> vadi2: yes
<asac_> vadi2: whats your idea (i am almost out for a while though)
<asac_> ?
<vadi2> I need to ask network manager if the network is offline or no
<vadi2> But unable to find any good tutorials on this so far.
<vadi2> do you know anything that can help me started?
<asac_> vadi2: is that a general question or in firefox?
<asac_> in general its easy: just send a dbus message and you get the answer back
<vadi2> no, I just know that firefox does this.
<vadi2> well, tried - got access denied..
<asac_> vadi2: did you try command line?
<asac> e.g. dbus-send?
<asac> vadi2: anyway ... have to run now. either wait a few hours; at best we can continue that in #nm channel (where others can help out too)
<vadi2> not yet
<vadi2> I will wait there
<asac> good
<asac> vadi2: please ping me in 3 hours or so ;)
<asac> otherwise i might forget
<vadi2> OK
<asac> cu
<vadi2> see you
<fta> seems this guy likes backporting stuff. https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive
<fta> jcastro, gwibber has really troubles with "+". I had one in my password, nada. Alsa, when I paste a link with a "+", the shorted url resolves without the "+".
<fta> jcastro, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fennec/1.0~a2-0ubuntu1 gives me http://is.gd/fL38 which is "https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/ source/fennec/1.0~a2-0ubuntu1" (note the space instead of the plus)
<fta> bad encoding
<fta> s/really/real/; i should reread myself, especially when i type while talking one the phone
<jcastro> fta: yeah it's a known bug
<fta> jcastro, problems with backslash too. impossible to type \o/
<jcastro> yeah
<fta> it shows o/
<jcastro> he just added moved his branch from personal to a small team
<jcastro> so fixes should start going in much faster
<fta> nice
<jcastro> there are a bunch of fixes sitting around
<Jazzva> does anyone here know how to contact aza raskin? I want to ask him about packaging ubiquity extension...
<Jazzva> (well, it's packaged actually, I just need to finish copyright file)
<asac> Jazzva: i already asked them i think
<asac> Jazzva: at best file a bug if ubiquity has a bugzilla component
<asac> refer to the fennec bug ... which is in progress
<asac> Jazzva: mozilla bug 471474
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471474 in General "fennec/mobile-browser hg tree lacks LICENSE file in top-level directory" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471474
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fennec/1.0~a2-0ubuntu1
<asac> fta: luck ;)
<fta> hm, my ppa is full, once again
<asac> let me check whether we have new nss/nspr transition bugs
<Jazzva> asac: it's stated that it's under trilicense, I just need contact information for the copyright file, and to ask upstream if they're happy with us packaging their extension :)
<Jazzva> off for a while...
<fta> asac, hurry, alpha3 is frozen ;)
<asac> fta: what is left to do for us?
<asac> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21134289/var-log-apt-term.log
<asac> somehow libnss was upgraded before libnspr?
<asac> how can that be?
<asac> did i mess up the build depends lower bounds or what?
<asac> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.3-0ubuntu1~), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9)
<asac> thats ok
<asac> (libnss3-1d)
<fta> it looks like it's the postinst step
<asac> fta: Log started : markers are for independent apt-get update runs
<asac> look at the very bottom
<asac> or isnt that true?
<asac> e.g. one marker for each upgrade
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104596/
<asac> fta: well grep can be tricky
<asac> look at the bottom of the log
<asac> there it is
<asac> hmm
<asac> i see what you mean ;)
<asac> anyway ...
<fta> lol, grep is grep, it's not tricky, it gives you what you asked for
<asac> no ... i thought you didnt look in the log at all ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104598/
<fta> so he install --reinstall libnss3-1d
<fta> and libnspr4-0d later on
<asac> wh/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libplds4.so is not a symbolic link
<asac> [1~[3~[3~
<asac> what sswatwhats the problem there?
<asac> urgh ;;)
<fta> are you trying to do some form of utf8 art ?
<fta> my PPA now has 7G
<asac> thats good
<asac> its supposed to grow forever
<asac> as history is preserved ;)
<asac> so mozilla-central is heavily on fire again
<fta> asac, it seems wrong now, read the #lp discussion between wgrant and cprov for earlier today
<fta> asac, around 21:20
<asac> am i on #lp?
<fta> #launchpad, yes
<asac> nope ... seems i wasnt (left again)
<asac> i wasnt in at that time ;)
<fta> oh
<fta> asac, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/13/%23launchpad.html  start at 20:20
<asac> new brainstorm ;) ... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<fta> looks like old deb are gone after 30 days to me
<asac> really?
<asac> "only superseded packages for obsolete distros are marked as Obsolete. The latest versions still Published."
<asac> not sure what that means for ppas
<asac> probably doesnt apply there
<asac> but if we need it we can ask ;)
<asac> how long does moz keep ffox dailies?
<asac> forever?
<asac> seems like
<asac> 2004 at least
<asac> crazy ;)
<asac> i doubt that you can do that with all revisions of a full ubuntu archive ;)
<fta> isn't it what snapshot.d.o is doing?
<asac> yeah ... just thinking about it
<asac> but those are not dailies ;)
<asac> like what we want to do in ppa
<asac> even for each and every commit ;)
<asac> commit packages for ever ;)
<asac> wow
<asac> think about it
<fta> jcastro, do you plan to update the gwibber ppa soon or should I go on and make my own update?
<asac> hehe
<asac> feel the pressure of fta
<asac> fta: how about shaping and uploading to archive ;)?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-14
<fta> universe?
<asac> why not
<fta> i don't know why it's not in there yet
<asac> its the perfect place for that ;)
<asac> now that it becomes more popular
<fta> there's probably a reason
<asac> fta: there is no sponsor/maintainer
<asac> fta: ask jcastro
<asac> ;)
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> fta: I usually don't push one unless upstream asks me to
<jcastro> he doesn't really want it in universe until he gets it hooked up to the gnome keyring
<jcastro> which he's working on currently
<jcastro> fta: however, if you want to throw an update into your PPA I have no qualms copying them to the official PPA. :D
<fta> jcastro, ok, i can do a rogue snapshot then
<jcastro> fta: follow the versioning scheme that's in the gwibber ppa, let me know and I'll copy them over when yours are built
<fta> i follows the version scheme so it integrates well
<fta> yeah
<fta> -s
<jcastro> actually
<jcastro> let me just give you access to the gwibber ppa
<jcastro> so if I get hit by a truck you can update
<fta> lol, I think i risk more than you do, i commute by bike everyday
<fta> and in paris, drivers are crazy
<jcastro> your lp username is "fta" right?
<asac> obviously ;)
<jcastro> well, I never assume lp names because there are so many ones
<jcastro> and I've on many occasions assigned bugs to the wrong people, heh
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/104608/
<jcastro> fta: ok you should be able to push to the gwibber ppa now
<fta> asac, that's for your "is not a symbolic link"
<jcastro> fta: I usually push to my personal ppa, announce on identi.ca for people to test it
<jcastro> and then if I get good results I push it to the official ppa
<asac> fta: do_remove = 1 is default ... scary
<asac> but "is not a symbolic link" sets it to 0
<asac> so should be ok i hope
<fta> jcastro, great, i'll experiment on my side 1st, i hate to push broken stuff, and now that ppa have stats, it's even worse
<asac> ppa have stats?
<asac> what kind of stats?
<fta>  PPA build status
<fta> Total builds: 	2781
<fta> Failed 	305
<fta> Pending 	2
<fta> Superseded 	66
<fta> Succeeded 	2408
<asac> ok
<asac> thought download stats ;)
<asac> for a moment
<fta> no, i wish
<fta> if only
<fta> 11% of failed :(
<fta> I push by 36 so it raises fast
<asac> 36?
<fta> asac, you cost me ~108 bad with your upstreamed patches
<asac> you mean because i forgot to rename?
<asac> in series?
<fta> {xul/ff 3.1/3.2} {hardy,intrepid,jaunty} {i386,amd64,lpia}
<fta> yes
<asac> good ;)
<asac> finally i found a purpose ;)
<asac> i will try to do better in future ;)
<fta> yes, please
<fta> at least, push the full series
<asac> did i push half series at some point ;)?
<asac> fta: i think 10% isnt that bad ;) ... givent that moz central is burning more than half of the time ;)
<fta> when you renamed a patch without updating the series, obviously
<asac> http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/Firefox/
<asac> fta: yes, but in that case  just forgot th eseries ... didnt push "half" of it :) (just kidding because of "full")
<fta> lol https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber
<fta> more contributors than us
<asac> whats funny?
<asac> ah
<asac> we dont have an upstream tree
<asac> its natural that you dont get that many ;)
<asac> those are mostly topic branches
<asac> but did they ever contribute anything? e.g. how many got merged at some point?
<fta> how would I know
<asac> launchpad auto detects that nowadays
<asac> at least when you requested a merge
<asac> if the merge is pushed the merge request gets auto flagged as "merged"
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk
<asac> imo branches should be marked as such too
<fta> the last two, maybe
<asac> otherwise you end up with zillions of new ones
<fta> jcastro, hm, how do you merge the two branches? manually?
<fta> i see two .bzr in your last tarball
<fta> too bad you don't have a debian dir in the packaging branch
<asac> what kind of packaging branch doesnt hav a debian/dir at all?
<fta> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging
<asac> fta: yes. thats a "debian" only branch
<asac> fta: you can use it like ours
<asac> just take the upstream branch
<fta> i have it
<asac> and use --merge --export-upstream=/path/to/upstream --export-upstream-revision=...
<asac> on first build to get the orig
<asac> then you can copy that for subsequent runs to tarballs
<asac> and just use --merge
<asac> ( bzr bd)
<jcastro> fta: yeah when I first made it I failed at naming it properly
<fta> ok, i jast packed the tarball myself, and used --merge
<fta> jsut
<fta> grrr
<asac> branch should also get .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> with revid:... and so on
<asac> so you can fix the upstream revision for individual releases
<asac>   ok off to sleep
<asac> cu
<jcastro> what I do is when he says to do a release I go into my gwibber dir, bzr pull, then I bzr branch my packaging branch into debian/, then debuild
<jcastro> This was my first ppa so I am totally open to whatever everyone else is doing
<fta> we have a packaging branch like yours but with a debian/ dir
<fta> so bzr bd --merge from the packaging branch works directly
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I didn't know about this bd --merge
<fta> 0.7~bzr120~intrepid~ppa0 looks like a native version to me
<fta> what about 0.7~bzrXX-1~intrepid~ppaY instead? so upstream is 0.7~bzrXX and packaging is 1~intreprepid~ppaY
<fta> 1 or 0ubuntu1, i don't mind
<jcastro> what is the 1 for?
<fta> 1st iteration of packaging
<fta> debian syntax
<jcastro> I thought that's what ppaX was for?
<jcastro> sure, whatever you think is best
<fta> ok
<jcastro> I kind of just winged the version to what seemed to work
<jcastro> I am not really wedded to anything as long as I know how to do it from then on
<fta> feel free to reject my changes afterwards ;)
<jcastro> Having someone who cares about updating it is worth changes to me. :D
<fta> current snapshot seems broken
<fta> it starts file, i open the about dialog, i can't close it
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104618/
<fta> -file+fine
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<fta> jcastro, to update the package automatically: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104627/ (that's without the --export-upstream* from asac).
<fta> "+" is fixed, not \
<fta> a get-orig-source rule would be nice
<asac> fta: you dont like --export-upstream?
<asac> bug 316452 becomes more interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316452 in nss "[jaunty] last update broke some libraries (libnss3-1d, libnspr4-0d)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316452
<asac> ldconfig is too smart for us ;)
<fta> asac, it's not that i don't like --export-upstream, more that i never used it. should experiment 1st.
<asac> ah
<asac> thought you use bzr bd
<asac> fta: --export-upstream isnt perfect .. if you are on a different system the same export can have different check-sum
<asac> so its usually a one time operation
<asac> so bzr bd -e --export-upstream... could do the trick
<asac> for "just" export
<asac> with default.conf you dont have to care at all
<fta> i use bzr bd all the time, but without --export-upstream
<asac> fta: so jaunty is + and hardy is ~ ;)
<asac> not that bad ;)
<asac> except that you have to bump veresion for jaunty upload to next ubuntu revision
<asac> (if uploaded officially)
<fta> my mistake, jcastro used intrepid as default.
<fta> no, i can bump ftaX
<asac> fta: yeah ... but usually we dont include personall suffixes in uploads to official archive
<asac> not really an issue though ;)
<fta> the naming in my ppa doesn't hurt the one in the gwibber ppa, i'm lower, i can use their naming when i push there
<fta> i don't plan to copy, but to re-push
<asac> fta: 0.7.3~bzr183-0ubuntu1~fta2 not fixed
<asac> +
<fta> the idea to use the ~fta sig in my ppa is to be able to identify my debs so it's clear in bugs and i can ask people to revert all my stuff if they complain too much
<asac> fta: all fine ;)
<asac> (fta suffix)
<asac> i dont care ;) ... just wanted to point out and being picky ;)
<asac> but the + isnt fixed for me :/
<fta> but jorge pushed in it's own ppa too, with the naming i provided in my pastebin yesterday
<fta> its
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+archive
<asac> fta: is the current snapshot latest bzr?
<fta> i think so
<asac> 187 ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk
<fta> 4 hours ago...
<fta> so it's not, but close
<asac> yeah.
<asac> wasnt really a complain ;)
<asac> fta: bump ;)
<asac> jk
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/104851/  ??
<asac> fta: not sure why there is a difference
<asac> the applications thing is for the start menu
<fta> and why two ?
<asac> the autostart thing is for autostart
<fta> bzr-gtk: /etc/xdg/autostart/bzr-notify.desktop
<fta> app-install-data: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/bzr-notify.desktop
<asac> so nm-applet doesnt have a menu entry so its only in autostart
<fta> i mean
<fta> bzr-gtk: /usr/share/applications/bzr-notify.desktop
<fta> app-install-data: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/bzr-notify.desktop
<asac> fta: app-install-data is used for the add/remove ... dialog
<fta> oh
<asac> e.g. the apps listed there are available with image and so on before installing
<fta> X-AppInstall-Popcon=318 sounds weird
<asac> fta: yes, but makes sense. its the popularity info used to display in gnome-app-install
<asac> based on popcon data
<asac> http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<fta> oh, lol, i thought they hardcoded their ranking
<asac> yea its knd of hardcoded. just automatically updated
<asac> and maintained outside the app ;)
<asac> to prevent fraud
<asac> jcastro: any clue why some messages from me dont show up on my personal page?
<asac> (identi.ca)
<fta> asac, jcastro, a bunch of fixes: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging
<jcastro> fta: ok
<jcastro> fta: I have some questions about that little script
<fta> sure
<jcastro> but they will have to wait until later
<fta> ok
<jcastro> actually I can do one now
<jcastro> why the tarballs?
<jcastro> I usually just bzr bd --split
<fta> that's how it used to work with bd prior to --split, --export-upstream, etc.. old style i would say
<jcastro> ah ok
<fta> i can add a get-orig-source so none of this will matter
<asac> fta: how about adding .bzr-builddeb/default.conf instaead=
<fta> yeah, maybe it's time for me to look at this. pointer to a doc ?
<jcastro> fta: in hindsight, could we perhaps rename packaging to debian so when we branch it in the gwibber dir it puts the debian directory in the right place?
<jcastro> right now it spits out a packaging/debian/
<jcastro> which is kind of dumb
<fta> can bd use a flat packaging dir now?
<Jazzva> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Bzr there is something there about .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<fta> thx, i'll have a look later today, i have to run now
<asac> jcastro: really, look at bzr-builddeb/default.conf stuff ... in that way you just get the debian dir and run bzr bd  -> done
<asac> no hazzles ;)
<asac> but fta now looks into it i gues
<jcastro> asac: I am investigating it
<jcastro> asac: I am slowly getting into the best practice
<asac> jcastro: cool. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Bzr
<asac> thats what we currently have for extensions
<asac> look a bit down the page
<asac> Configure .bzr-builddeb/default.conf to specify upstream branch revision ID  and ff
<jcastro> yep I noticed that earlier
<asac> yeah ... wasnt sure if you saw Jazzva's post
<fta> back
<[reed]> asac: that your first time to use Hg?
<[reed]> :)
<fta> asac, it's not very user friendly, i mean, you have to track the rev id yourself, bd should provide a hook for a script
<asac_> reconnect
<fta> asac_, <fta> asac, it's not very user friendly, i mean, you have to track the rev id yourself, bd should provide a hook for a script
<asac_> fta: what kind of script?
<asac_> for what purpose?
<asac_> finding the revid?
<fta> something to get the upstream version and rev id
<asac_> what would be the improvement?
<asac_> wouldnt it just help to update the default.conf properly when doing a merge --upstream-merge ?
<asac_> fta: ?
<asac_> for me this sounds like the feature we want ;)
<asac_> maybe bzr bd-merge ;)
<fta> asac, really, i don't see the benefit. you still have to find all the info yourself, and it's no longer a packaging branch, it's a huge branch with upstream in it, so it's slow.
<fta> and big
<fta> and worse, it's manual
<jcastro> fta: asac: how are you guys liking this denting for team-related work?
<fta> jcastro, about what? .bzr-builddeb/default.conf? gwibber?
<jcastro> fta: I mean just denting in general about mozilla-team stuff
<jcastro> I am wondering if we should encourage other teams to do the same thing
<jcastro> get more info out there to users, etc.
<BUGabundo1> fta asac ping
<BUGabundo1> fta do you remember that last week I mention I saw a segfault on the console when closing FF?
<BUGabundo1> well now, I see a popup several times a day
<BUGabundo1> also is there a way for 3.1 not block pages auto-refresh, and not show that anowing button that says Allow, but clicking it won't allow anything??
<asac> fta: manual? how is that?
<asac> fta: i said: "wouldnt it just help to update the default.conf properly when doing a merge  --upstream-merge ?
<asac> =
<asac> jcastro: i use #ubuntumozilla ... as and experiment
<asac> jcastro: havent done the automated summary thing yet though
<fta> jcastro, i'm still unsure about that microblogging thing, it's fun for sure but on the long run, 140 chars are too short to convey anything more than instant feeling or quick Q&A. and it's volatile.
<BUGabundo1> fta that's why I like jaiku
<BUGabundo1> 140 for the OP
<BUGabundo1> and unlimite for comments1
<fta> asac, from the ex in the wiki, i don't see any benefit; but maybe i missed something
<asac> fta: you missed that the ex in wiki is just a first simple solution. there are ways to make things better; but its definitly a good way. and full-source target - even though huge - are usually better either, as they have everything you need at the same place
<fta_> it's a totally different work-flow
<fta_> it has its own advantages and drawbacks
<asac> the workflow is:  bzr  branch ... work on package; bzr bd ... no hazzles; no thinking about upstream etc.
<asac> but i see that there can be different opinions ;)
<fta_> the tarball thing is not ideal i agree, especially for tracking huge fast moving targets like moz trunk but here, that's two huge branches
<fta_> i would rather use just one
<asac> but i used both extensively and full-source is nicer for me
<fta_> that's why i requested the doc, the wiki is a particular case
<asac> 6 boxes burning in tinderbox ;)
<asac> its not relevant for us anyway ;) ... at lesat until we can sync from hg to bzr
<asac> otoh, once we move stuff to upstream thats ok i guess
<asac> but i am not yet sure if we really should move everything there
<asac> or improve upstream build to pull packaging from bzr  ;)
<fta_> asac, read my answer to the chromium guys?
<fta_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fennec/
<asac> mail?
<jcastro> fta: btw I made a debian branch instead of packaging, now you can branch right in the gwibber root and it will do what you expect
<fta_> asac, yes, mail
<fta_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fennec/1.0~a2-0ubuntu1
<fta_> how come the ftp only has 2 arches??
<fta_> jcastro, ??
<asac> fta_: thats ok ... publishing thing i guess
<jcastro> fta_: instead of a stupid "packaging" directory when you check out it just puts the debian directory there
<asac> fta_: ah ... now i understand your question ;)
<asac> fta_: the other archs are on ports.ubuntu.com
<asac> fta_: ?
<asac> got that?
<asac> 21:18 < asac> fta_: ah ... now i understand your question ;)
<asac> 21:18 -!- fta [n=fta@ubuntu/member/fta] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<fta> yes
<asac> 21:18 < asac> fta_: the other archs are on ports.ubuntu.com
<asac> k
<asac> fta: i think usually only supported archs are on main ftp
<asac> lpia is an exception
<fta> when i reco, my old session takes ages to timeout :(
<asac> not sure why it wasnt moved there
<asac> armel will probably follow
<asac> but maybe also an issue with mirrors and space
<fta> armel in in ports
<fta> is
<asac> yes
<asac> as i said
<asac> armel is official i think ... same for lpia
<asac> but both are stuck in ports
<fta> i thought the debs were supposed to re-enter NEW but apparently not
<asac> fta: reenter NEW? i think they were approved
<asac> fta: you dont get mail if binaries end up in NEW
<fta> the src was
<asac> fta: binaries definitly too
<asac> you just had luck that archive admins had an eager day ;)
<fta> well, at least for xul 1.9.1, ff 3.1, it was in 2 steps
<fta> i polled seb128, but i'm not sure who did it in the end
<asac> fta: who cares  as long as it happened ;)
<fta> sure
<fta> epiphany crashed
<asac> fta: will you go for ext4?
<asac> ;)
<fta> tempting but not now.
<asac> i wonder if i try with build partitions first
<asac> scared about loosing my home
<fta> I need to change my main HD. mine is too noisy, and too slow
<fta> and too small
<asac> that would be a good moment to reconsider fs ;)
<asac> fta: you need to get two fast raptor disks
<asac> use them in RAID for build-dir
<asac> that rocks ;) and boosts builds by 50% at least
<asac> striped
<asac> and for home two 1TB ;)
<asac> doesnt need to be that fast
<asac> just massive storage
<asac> so four new disks ;)
<asac> (at least i would need that)
<asac> and a new CPU :)
<asac> and 16GB of mem ;)
<asac> read: a new computer ;)
<jcastro> asac: I got a 32gb ssd. :D
<jcastro> so I put that as / and my normal disk as /home
<jcastro> though I should put my build area on the ssd someplace
<asac> jcastro: is ssd fast?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ dmesg | grep segfault | tr '[' ' ' | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort | uniq -c
<fta>       1 evolution
<fta>      60 firefox-3.2
<asac> jcastro: i wouldnt put / on it ... just /var/builddir
<jcastro> asac: it's sick fast
<asac> hmm
<jcastro> my boot is like 15 seconds
<asac> jcastro: can one stripe them even?
<jcastro> and that was before people started optimizing boot for jaunty
<jcastro> yep, they're normal sata drives as far as the pc is concerned
<jcastro> that would be insanely expensive (but fast)
<asac> hmm ... i dont ned fast boot ... just massive build performance
<asac> at best for 4 builds at the same time ;)
<asac> let me check what my dealer charges for those
<fta> BUGabundo1, me too. i think apport changed or something
<fta> gasp, too late
<jcastro> asac: you want a samsung SLC SSD (which is the one I got) or any of the intel ones, the other ones suck
<jcastro> asac: lots of new ones coming out this quarter though, so waiting is also an option. :D
<asac> yeah ... head abou tthat
<white> asac: xulrunner DSA released, waiting for Eric to upload iceweasel now
<white> asac: thanks for all your work :)
<asac> white: welcome too for helping out
<fta> another ff3.2 crash on exit :(
<asac> fta: isnt that the same segfault still?
<fta> it is
<asac> white: would you be interested to help out directly contributing to old branch security upstream?
<fta> my 60+ crashes are when i click on urls, so remote sessions
<asac> white: for instance, we lack folks that verify fixes for which we backport and commit patches
<asac> fta: yeah. i will look into it at some point
<asac> fta: could you report that upstream?
<white> asac: well, i suppose I'll do future DSAs, but hope that other members of the sec team will take them as well. At the moment, I don't have the time to constantly check ice* code, but if issues arise, I'm happy to help :)
<rzr> hi guys , do you know about palm's WebOS ? http://www.newlc.com/en/forum/palm-plateforms-also-gnulinux-based
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 473629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in General "crash on exit" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<asac> fta: do you have libc-dbgsym installed?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/104971/
<fta> asac, ^^
<jcastro> asac: Is ap association speed after resume being real slow a NM problem or a driver problem?
<asac> jcastro: its a scan thing i think
<asac> jcastro: a reace
<asac> race
<asac> NM wakes up; wpasupp wakes up
<asac> nm sends dbus scan but wpasupp isnt there yet
<asac> fta: can you bump nspr and nss in ppa?
<asac> (to include fix)
<fta> I thought you pushed that to main !?
<asac> fta: i mean for intrepid/hardy ;)
<fta> ok
<jcastro> asac: does that happen for everybody regardless of what driver they use then?
<asac> fta: i have a intrepid sysstem where i likely can verify the upgrade issue because there are a bunch of stuff hanging
<jcastro> asac: because for me it really sucks, it's easily over a minute
<asac> jcastro: not known whether driver matters; if it matters, its just of a less/more fortunate timing; so its not a driver bug most likely
<asac> jcastro: can you reproduce?
<asac> for me its rather quick usually ... so ;)
<jcastro> I will just give you my laptop during the sprint. :D
<fta> [reed], i can't add checkin-needed for mozilla bug 460913
<asac> let me check something
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460913 in Build Config "Installer shouldn't copy xulrunner files into Firefox install directory" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460913
<[reed]> why not?
<[reed]> what happens?
<fta> no such flag
<fta> with my profile at least
<[reed]> it's a keyword
<[reed]> see at the top
<[reed]> Keywords: ______________________
<[reed]> put checkin-needed there
<fta> oh, it's not per-patch
<fta> should I add wanted1.9.1 too ? I need it there
<[reed]> if you want to, sure
<[reed]> you should request approval1.9.1 on the attachment
<asac> fta: once the patch has landed and applies to 1.9.1 you can ask for approval stating a good reason ;)
<[reed]> once it lands on trunk
<asac> heh
 * asac slow typer ;)
 * asac should rest while eating ;)
<fta> asac, damn, Rejected: File nspr_4.7.3.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Fabien Tassin, but uploaded version has different contents
<fta> asac, where did you take the tarball you pushed?
<fta> asac, some dbgsym debs are missing: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/libs/libselinux/  no 2.0.65-5
<fta> pff, it's not using debhelper at all
<asac> fta: not sure. i think i used the one you had in ppa
<asac> fta: hmm ... you think you can build libselinux with dbg?
<fta> i tried, nada. i ended up forcing a nostrip build
<asac> fta: you can do DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip"
<asac> no?
<asac> err
<asac> noopt
<asac> ok
<asac> right
<fta> i think it's either a jemalloc/malloc confusion, or a flash unloading issue
<asac> thought it happens on remote client too
<fta> it does
<asac> means its flash unrelated
<fta> "Approved merge ~asac/gwibber/bug317073-pasted-url-escaping"
<fta> \o/
<asac> cool
<asac> :)
<asac> /usr/bin/ld: jsapi.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against undefined hidden symbol `stdin' can not be used when making a shared object
<asac> mozilla-central incremental build
<asac> too bad
<asac> cleaned just js/ ... lets hop
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-15
 * asac  reboots to new kernel
<asac_> that didnt work out :/
<asac> fta2: ok so test_handlerService.js seems to fail if gconf is not available ... so screen/chroot  etc.
<asac> hmm
<asac> so the gconfd needs to be started most likely
<fta2> asac, you are referring to -testsuite, right?
<asac> fta2: to make check in general
<asac> for me the OS handler stuff fails when running that in a screen
<fta2> file a bug and fix it :)
<asac> not really fixable i think
<asac> unless i know how to start gconf in screen
<fta2> ask seb, he should have plenty of packages doing just that at build time
<asac> gconf testing?
<wikz> http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30046/2/menu-one-file.html#s3.7
<asac> js> Components.classes["@mozilla.org/browser/shell-service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIShellService).desktopBackgroundColor = 0xFFEEAA;
<asac> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session)
<asac> so seems its orbit
<asac> what the hell is orbit? there is no server? i dont see a binary
<asac> welcome sunilmohan ;)
<sunilmohan> asac: hi :)
<sunilmohan> I am helping wikz with Spicebird packaging
<sunilmohan> I saw a patch with unix/packages-static file
<asac> yeah ... now that i read your name careful i figure that
<asac> sunilmohan: that patch isnt wanted upstream afaik. fta2 did it for tbird (if you refer to tbird patch)
<sunilmohan> actually I was also worried about it.
<sunilmohan> windows/packages-static and installer/Makefile.in (list of files to exclude) are pain to maintain
<sunilmohan> many times we forgot something or the other in these two files and removed-files and had major problems
<sunilmohan> unix/packages-static looks like another problem if we have to maintain it
<sunilmohan> I think some who reusing the exclusion list from installer/Makefile is a better idea.
<sunilmohan> so for now asking wikz not to prepare a similar patch for Spicebird
<fta2> asac, orbit is a corba client (maybe server too)
<fta2> it's supposed to be deprecated in gnome
<asac> fta2: yes. gconf seems to use it though :/
<sunilmohan> Also, removing FORTIFY_SOURCE in mozilla applications not the right thing. The crashes are due to unfixed problems. I have reopened the upstream bug and submitted patches: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,Reopened]
<asac> sunilmohan: we dont remove FORTIFY SOURCE anymore afaik
<asac> sunilmohan: we just use the patch that landed
<asac> could be that we dont have that on tbird branch yet
<asac> fta2: ^^ ?
<sunilmohan> asac: the landed patch is not enough AFAIK, atleast for thunderbird
<asac> sunilmohan: seems like your last patch is ready for landing
<fta2> asac, it may still be in my tb3 branch (not sure), but it's not meant to be there anymore, i prefer the patch, but upstream is still unsure as it touches several modules
<fta2> i'll have a look when i have time
<asac> sunilmohan: do all r+ patches still need to be committed?
<sunilmohan> fta2: upstream review+ed changes in other modules also (except one which is still pending)
<sunilmohan> asac: yes! except the one that was committed originally rest need to be checked in
<sunilmohan> asac: last three patches need sr also.
<fta2> the patch in xul & ff has been r- and needed to be split to have separate reviews
<fta2> some parts got a r+
<asac> sunilmohan: who is not superreveiwer
<asac> ?
<asac> sunilmohan: bholley
<asac> ?
<asac> benjamin and roc are superreviewers
<sunilmohan> so its ok if they don't give a sr explicitly if they are superreviews?
<asac> i think so ... at least thats what reed tells me all the time ;)
<asac> and there frequently land patches with just r=roc ;)
<sunilmohan> ok :)
<jcastro> asac: hand wavy estimate, how many patches would you say you've sent to network-manager these past 2 cycles?
<jcastro> like, a bunch, a few, etc?
<asac> a bunch ;)
<asac> jcastro: why past 2 cycles?
<jcastro> asac: I'm just trying to determine if it's enough to ask upstream to participate in a survey
<jcastro> since we're hitting up n-m during a hug day I wanted to know how upstream feels about our patches
<asac> jcastro: ask him about intrepid cycle
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> it's primarily dan williams right?
<asac> jcastro: you can look at the mailing list month per author
<jcastro> nod
<asac> i also sent a few through bugzilla
<asac> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2008-October/author.html
<jcastro> ta
<asac> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2008-September/author.html
<asac> and so on
<jcastro> thank you sir
<asac> jcastro: yes mostly Dan
<asac> jcastro: I expect that his claims will not be really objective as he - as upstream - obviously wants more ;) ... but should hav at least improved considerably
<jcastro> yeah they always say that.
<jcastro> I am not really concerned about gathering that kind of statistics because we'll always not have enough
<jcastro> mostly I am taking a measure of how patches are going back and forth amongst a group of projects to get and idea of how it's going
<jcastro> so that when someone says "ubuntu doesn't send patches" I have hard data to say otherwise
<asac> jcastro: i think the best way to do that is to look at the amount of patches we have in the package
<asac> jcastro: compare 0.6 (hardy) vs. 0.7 (intrepid) package
<jcastro> oh hey, for the nm bugs, there's not many open upstream tasks
<asac> because when we dont have patches there, we cannot send them upstream ;)
<jcastro> heh
<asac> jcastro: we dont use bugzilla really
<asac> jcastro: its a mixed thing
<asac> jcastro: bugzilla and mailing list
<asac> all real issues get discussed on irc and fixed on ml
<jcastro> ok so that's why there's not many upstream linkages?
<asac> one reason
<asac> jcastro: i will not change my upstreaming behaviour until gnome and mozilla have the launchpad plugin so i dont need to do senseless proxying after forwarding bugs
<asac> jcastro: current mode of operation is to spot really important issues and drive them in a way that they get fixed
<asac> at best upstream ... if not possible downstream
<asac> thats difficult enough. I saw a bunch of gnome bugs where they just forwarded random crash backtraces. thats one approach, but i strongly believe its not the right approach
<asac> (not saying my approach is better - i see the deficiencies, which require resources to fix)
<asac> so what we need to get the right way of doing things is:
<asac> a) launchpad plugins everywhere (maintainer like me just needs to figure out whether its upstream, properly file it upstream against the right component and then monitor discussion between reporter and upstream)
<asac> b) use upstream crash report system
<jcastro> asac: hey, I'm just gathering info, I didn't say anything about changing the way you work!
<asac> c) QA resources that properly triage bugs ;)
<asac> jcastro: sure ... just wanted to make that point anyway ;)
<jcastro> heh, I know, I get that lot. :p
<asac> but a) would remove the urgent need for QA resources for new bugs
<asac> i think i could cope quiet well with the inflowing ones
<asac> once a) is there we would need a one time effort to clean all the cruft up that accumulated over time
<asac> which is quite a lot
<asac> jcastro: also being able to split components for big packages in launchpad would be precious ... bugt i think i already mntioned that before
<asac> but otoh, if all goes upstream because a) exists we might not need it in LP as its properly categorized in upsream racker then
<jcastro> yeah don't worry we'll spend alot of time talking about this in berlin, heh
<jcastro> I just want to gather info before hand
<asac> jcastro: sure. do you know whether gnome would be perceptive for installing the launchpad plugin? have you asked?
<jcastro> that is a long and bitter struggle
<jcastro> basically, they have a very customized 2.x install
<jcastro> and moving to 3.x would be very painful
<jcastro> they want to move, (the plugins are now in upstream bugzilla btw)
<jcastro> but they are kind of stuck in a bad place at the moment.
<asac> jcastro: hmm ... sme for mozilla? during UDS the bugzilla admins there seemed to be open to drive this forward
<asac> s/sme/same/
<jcastro> I am unsure on the status of mozilla but I know it's on the list.
<jcastro> I believe kiko is working that himself, I will ask though
<[reed]> I made a call
<[reed]> I will not add the launchpad plugin to Bugzilla until launchpad is open source
<asac> [reed]: isnt the launchpad plugin opensource?
<[reed]> I don't think it makes sense for Mozilla to support a closed bug tracker
<[reed]> it may be, but it still doesn't make sense to support launchpad first before supporting integration with other bug tracking systems (like other bugzilla instances, for example).
<asac> where did you communicate that?
<[reed]> I mentioned it in #mozwebtools a while ago... don't think I've said anything to kiko yet
<[reed]> brb in 10 min.
<asac> [reed]: isnt there a difference? lp plugin is ready
<asac> bug bz vs. bz doesnt do that?
<asac> you should communicate that
<asac> blog about it ... if its an official decision
 * asac off shopping
<NCommander> Is there any reason why the version of Sunbird installed by default is debranded?
<vadi2> Hi. My firefox decided to start crashing on gmail now, but I'm unable to find the instructions on how to provide the backtrace for it. Does anyone have them handy?
<vadi2> Solved, I think... flash was acting up. It's happy now.
<fta2> jcastro, did you decide which workflow you wanted to stick with for gwibber? 1 or 2 branches? deb only branch or merged branch? --export-upstream or tarball with get-orig-source? etc
<jcastro> fta2: I have no idea. Mind if I wait 2 weeks so I can sit down with asac and have him explain to me exactly how to do this?
<jcastro> I've only ever bumbled around in a PPA, I have no actual workflow
<jcastro> but I am hoping to learn a way to do it smartly
<fta2> ok, no problem, i'll follow my own idea in my ppa until you decide, without impacting the team branch
<fta2> i also like incremental changelog, until it is really pushed to the repository.
<fta2> jcastro, ^^
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<fta2> we keep the changelog open with UNRELEASED until we really push to universe or main. PPA doesn't count, so we add new entries in there, we bump the version/date/etc when needed.
<fta2> look at our *.head branches
<jcastro> ah I see
<fta2> to maintain my ppa, i have one clone per arch for each branch. that's where i close the UNRELEASED, not in the main branch
<fta2> (i use a script, it's not manual)
<fta2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts/files
<fta2> in a nutshell, when i want to push, lets say firefox-3.2.head to my ppa, i run sync-ppa.pl firefox-3.2, it will create/update the 3 ppa branches (ff-3.2.head.ppa.hardy/jaunty)..
<fta2> i just have to paste the dput command that the script created
<fta2> but well, i'm lazy, 1 or 2 commands is all i'm willing to do to update my ppa
<fta2> ok, i have to run, beer time, cu
<Jazzva> ubiquity.xpi has some binaries... will have to build it from source.
<Jazzva> hmm... having libubiquity.so and ubiquity.xpt (binary files) in source package is bad, right?
<Jazzva> since the source grabbed from hg repository contains them too...
<asac> Jazzva: of course
<asac> Jazzva: its not platform independent
<asac> Jazzva: we need to build from real hg sources
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> asac: but I thought I grabbed the real hg sources :)
<Jazzva> I just followed their instructions presented at https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Ubiquity/Ubiquity_0.1_Development_Tutorial#Getting_the_Source
<Jazzva> and the source still contains those files... guess I'll see at #ubiquity channel if we can rebuild them somehow
<asac> Jazzva: are there .so files in a hg clone?
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> here http://hg.toolness.com/ubiquity-firefox/file/2c70735eb550/ubiquity/platform/Linux_x86-gcc3/components
<asac> http://hg.toolness.com/ubiquity-firefox
<asac> i guess tahts just as a convenience there
<asac> so users can more easily work on js
<asac> we should santize the tarball then
<Jazzva> there are also for Windows and Mac OS X... but we can remove those
<asac> as long as the sources are there
<asac> otherwise it wouldnt be free software ;)
<Jazzva> right... I'll try to rebuild them (after dinner)
<fta> back
<Jazzva> asac: ah... I should read better :). print "    build-components - build C++ XPCOM components"
<fta> asac, damn, i wanted to add something into liferea
<asac> fta: to SRU?
<fta> oh, it's the sru, nm
<fta> hm, my 18M adsl is in fact ~9.2M :(
<asac> fta: how do you measure?
<fta> my last apt-get upgrade, with the netspeed_applet2 applet
<fta> not rocket science
<fta> i just upgraded my adsl service from 8M to 18M + 3G for just 2.50€ more
<asac> i will switch provider and go from 16 (effectively 8) to 32 and will pay 17 EUR less ;)
<fta> asac, how much?
<asac> 22,90
<fta> for 32M ?
<asac> http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/highspeed-internet/pakete_tarif_uebersicht.html
<asac> the middle thing ;)
<asac> and 2M up ;)
<asac> (which is what is more important for me)
<asac> cable ;)
<fta> my box says 11.9M / 0.9M, not sure where the truth is
<asac> my dsl has officially 16 / 1
<asac> but its really more like 8 / .500
<fta> i could take the fiber but i don't really need that
<asac> if its top-performing
<asac> sometimes more like .700 / .020 ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> i couldnt take that ... but i cant stand instability anymore ... and suddenly there is this great offer ;) (which wasnt available before in my house)
<asac> fiber isnt anywhere here ... cable is probably the best that exists
<fta> i have the choice between *dsl, cable and ftth
<asac> my mother has some kind of cable thing, but its fiber right from the street afaik
<asac> not sure if thats normal ;)
<asac> i actually dont want to care. i only go crazy when i have disconnects or lame uploads - especially to debian.
 * asac doing reconnect stuff ... probably off for a while
<Lns> Ok, a free pizza to anyone who can fix this longstanding bug =) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19033 in firefox "systemwide default startup homepage ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Lns> asac: fta: The issue we were working on before regarding entropy in FF3 has been fixed with the PPA pkg - thank you!!!
<fta> :)
<fta> Lns, what do you get as home page when you start ff?
<Lns> fta: my normal homepage that i set as a normal user
<Lns> and the default start.ubuntu.com if its a new prof
<fta> Lns, you have ubufox installed, right?
<Lns> fta: yes, i believe so
<Lns> fta: yes
<fta> it overwrites the homepage
<fta> unless the user changed it
<fta> so it looks like your bug
<Lns> are you kidding??
<Lns> hold on, im on the phone but i'll test in a min
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubufox/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/content/startpage.html
<Lns> fta: disabling ubufox and using: lockPref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.google.com"); in /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js doesn't work :(
<fta> which ff ?
<fta> Lns, ^^
<Lns> fta: 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<fta> so it's /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js
<Lns> right
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-16
<fta> well, iirc, you can't lock prefs without obfuscating them
<Lns> fta: I did that, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19033/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19033 in firefox "systemwide default startup homepage ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Lns> what the heck is the reason for that, anyway?
<fta> maybe hide the locked values from the users, not sure though
<Lns> so weird
<Lns> i wish there was some sort of control panel for global configuration of firefox
<Lns> i would totally pay for that
<fta> and remember that even locked, if the user already have set it to something else, your default won't work. you have to trash that from the user's profile
<Lns> uhh...so it has to be a new prof. basically?
<Lns> It didn't work like that in ff2 iirc
<fta> hm..
<Lns> at least when it worked.. =p
<fta> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Locking_preferences
<Lns> !!!!!!!! http://mit.edu/~firefox/www/maintainers/autoconfig.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fta> "Edit all.js" looks wrong to me
<fta> mozilla bug 448504
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448504 in Application Update "Upgrade to FF3 and minor upgrades of FF3 cause all.js to be overwritten" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448504
<fta> "A much better way to achieve configuration locking is to create a *new* file in
<fta> <install_dir>/greprefs/ or <install dir>/default/pref/, so long as the name is
<fta> different from the files shipped with firefox and ends in .js, then add the
<fta> pref("general.config.filename",..) line to that. This file won't be touched by
<fta> the updater, and Mozilla apps will read all the files in this directory on
<fta> startup."
<Lns> fta: I did that :( no love
<Lns> fta: actually i didnt try in .../default/pref, but looking on my system its actually .../defaults/preferences
<Lns> why all of the dir/filename changes?
<fta> "Slight correction - <install dir>/defaults/pref/ rather than .../default/..."
<Lns> prefERENCES though
<Lns> I can see how a lot of this stuff can get real confusing real quick
<Lns> Heh, even here: http://mit.edu/~firefox/www/maintainers/config.html - prefs.js
<Lns>     Sets the default homepage (works around a bug where you can't set the default homepage via autoconfig).
<Lns> why was this one pref so mangled...
<fta> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/MCD,_Mission_Control_Desktop_AKA_AutoConfig
<fta> no idea if those stuff are up-to-date
<Lns> This is just insaaaaane
<Lns> I see this in the link so it must be old: [root@b008-02 /usr/lib/firefox-1.5.0.2]
<fta> we'd better read the sources. but not today, it's 1:40am here
<Lns> np fta, thank you so much for looking into it
<Lns> much appreciated
<Lns> im off to get some food, havent eaten for almost 8 hours
<isiah> can i ask a firefox ubuntu question here?
<asac> jtv1: there?
<jtv1> asac: hi
<asac> jtv1: we have http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/langpacks-c-format-msgfmt-output ... so somehow a bunch of translations have bad strings
<jtv1> asac: I know, I know!
<asac> jtv1: what do you think is the easiest way to fix? cant we just remove custom translations
<asac> jtv1: oh ... sorry for the double check then ;)
<jtv1> asac: we're discussing this in #distro
<asac> jtv1: yeah ... you werent there ... at least not with tab ;)
<asac> jtv1: you are still not in distro ,)
<asac> anyway ... have to get some food... cu later
<jtv1> asac: bye
<asac> if i only had less email traffic in my inbox ... i could get something done
<asac> fta: wanna sponsor the mozvoikko extension branch merge request? ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> NM VPN is not working again
<BUGabundo> PPTP
<BUGabundo> will test with PPA version next
<asac> hmm ... nothing changed ;)
<fta> [reed], who decided to stop the lp-bugzilla integration?
<[reed]> fta: I did.
<[reed]> because I got to thinking... why should Mozilla support a closed source system with custom code when it would be in our interests and the interests of the Open Web to support open source bug systems better
<[reed]> it doesn't make sense if you think about it
<[reed]> now, once launchpad is open source, I'll be happy to look into it again
<Nafallo> user in -se says that seamonkey doesn't remove itself from the alternative x-www-browser after a purge.
 * Nafallo told the user to file a bug
<asac> hmm crimsun isnt here
<asac> my sound is so silent
<asac> any clue where i can manage master output for pulseÜ
<fta> asac, using the new volume applet
<fta> :)
<asac> fta: thats broken
<asac> its also 100%
<asac> but its soooo silent
<asac> so i think it remembered one of my alsa stuff beneath
<fta> silent or too low?
<asac> really loow
<asac> i hear the sound
<asac> but thats basically it
<asac> how do i turn of pulse?
<fta> did you try to open the volume control tool? you have per stream/app volume now
<asac> fta: where is that?
<fta> when you click on the sound applet, you have a button called "Volume Control...", it opens a "Sound Preferences" app
<Nafallo> dooh. the user says he have /usr/bin/seamonkey left on the system.
<Nafallo> I reckon he might have dreamed about removing it :-P
<fta> asac, in there, in the Applications tab, you have one slide per stream
<fta> (jaunty of course)
<asac> hmmm volume control locks up
<asac> will use my laptop for this party then ;)
<fta> asac, restart p-a
<asac> alread restarted whole system :(
<fta> start it in a shell and look for the logs
<asac> think only way out is to disable it ... but not know how:(
<Jazzva> fta: thanks for looking into it.
<Jazzva> I'll dig a bit into this (build-system is new to me), and I'll try to make it work :)
<BUGabundo1> fta asac ping
<BUGabundo1> does FF in full screen mess css on this page?
<BUGabundo1> http://www.funtasticus.com/20090116/stealing-a-look/
<BUGabundo1> lp is the same
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<fta> BUGabundo1, looks fine to me (3.2)
<BUGabundo1> nasty bug
<BUGabundo1> could it be and addon?
<BUGabundo1> in concrete fullerscreen, fta?
<fta> try with a fresh profile
<BUGabundo1> okay
<BUGabundo1> asac: ping
<fta> BUGabundo1, did you manage to upgrade gwibber?
<BUGabundo1> fta: well I already have the latest
<BUGabundo1> even before your PPA
<BUGabundo1> so I don't care too much
<BUGabundo1> it just fails when running apt-get
<Lns> fta: Were you able to take another look at the homepage issue since yesterday?
 * Lns is wondering if he should just hack a script together to replace everyone's individual prefs.js file instead
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-17
<fta> -chromium-browser (0.3.155.0~svn20081120r5786-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +chromium-browser (2.0.157.0~svn20090116r8242-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> D'oh
<[reed]> The next Ubuntu Mozilla Team meeting will be tomorrow,
<[reed]>     Sunday, ##DAY## ##MONTH##, ##TIME## UTC
<[reed]> in #ubuntu-meeting on FreeNode network (irc.freenode.org).
<[reed]> lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-18
<asac> reed: oops :=
<[reed]> hehe
<fta> asac, did i miss the meeting?
<fta> apparently not, just read your email :P
<Jazzva> haha... after upgrade, wherever i click, xchat pops up :)
<Jazzva> it's a bit frustrating...
<Jazzva> hmm... everything ok now...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-18
<BUGabundo_remote> mornign
<asac> hi
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders if I can persuade fta to do a sporadic build of ChromiumOS
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, ins't someone else already doing that?
<fta> as some canonical people are involved in this project, they probably have what's needed to build images
<BUGabundo_remote> no idea fta. if so, please point me to him/het
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> TBD
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, ^^ does that help?
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> nickles
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<fta> asac, metacity?
<fta> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/lg-display-announces-19-inch-flexible-e-paper-display-15-01-2010/
<fta> gasp, the chromium new tab page is now themed, it's ugly with DarkRoom
 * BUGabundo_remote uses its own GTK and Ch theme
<[reed]> asac: "system-myspell"? that's really out of date
<[reed]> it's hunspell now for quite a while
<[reed]> system-hunspell, etc.
<asac> [reed]: where did you pick that?
<asac> in the commit i just made?
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> thats ffox 3.5 branch still ;9
<asac> i think that worked there
<asac> but i will double check
<[reed]> we've been using hunspell since 3.0, I think
<[reed]> quite a while
<asac> yeah. i think its just an alias
<[reed]> it's not
<[reed]> I checked
<asac> configure wise
<asac> ok. i will see. its now disabled anyway by default ;)
<asac> guess there is no info about the new release channel policy yet?
<[reed]> no, let me poke beltzner about that later today
<[reed]> I just don't think stuff has been completely decided
<[reed]> mainly focused on getting 3.6 out the door
<[reed]> which is happening Very Soon Now(tm)
<asac> yeah. i would just love to move to the new package names now that i am doing this
<asac> like firefox firefox-next firefox-dev firefox-daily ;) .... or whatever.
<asac> but i already explained that, so i stop the noise now ;)
<asac> e.g. my firefox-3.6 upload to lucid is kinda blocked on that info
<asac> dont want to introduce another new package if thats going away anywa
<asac> yy
<[reed]> when does lucid ship?
<[reed]> April?
<[reed]> 3.6 will still be around then, I'm fairly sure
<asac>  no... thats not it
<asac> we want to move to new package names, otherwise we have to add transitional packages all the time
<asac> so we want to have the current firefox always be firefox
<asac> but we still want to ship packages that can be installed side by side for all the branches
<asac> but if those branches are not like "dev etc" channel
<asac> the best thing we can do to describe them is by version
<asac> i just hoped you go to a release channel approach and lurked that somewhere
<asac> thats why i am waiting to understnad that and avoid another versioned upload ;)
<[reed]> Lorentz is weird
<[reed]> I'll try to collect all your thoughts you've sent me
<[reed]> and talk to beltzner
<fta> ok, that's it. i'm sick of those metacity restarts. i'll push it to my own ppa as i did for karmic :(
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: getting reports of broken Ch daily
<asac> one daily didnt build
<asac> todays should be there again
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: getting reports of broken Ch daily
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, ? what's the problem(s)?
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo_remote> co-worker says it crashes
<BUGabundo_remote> asking for logs/tarces
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: constant snaps
<BUGabundo_remote> on several pages
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, got more info?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<BUGabundo_remote> he just went to use Chrome, instead
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm too in lucid fully updated
<fta> well, nothing i can do then
<BUGabundo_remote> well debian aint exactly your target distro either :D
<fta> imho, that branding thing is a disaster
<asac> which branding thing
<asac> ?
<fta> chrome vs chromium
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<BUGabundo_remote> specially since chromuim is the code name for the source too
<BUGabundo_remote> and the OS :P
<fta> not that, more that the heavily marketed name is Chrome, it's everywhere
<asac> fta: you are not alone ;)
<asac> but be happy that its not names chrome
<fta> Chromium is nowhere
<asac> named
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: like firefox chrome stylesheats ? eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> *sheets
<fta> as if we were shipping ff3.5 as shiretoko instead of firefox
<fta> no one would have a clue of what it is, and jump to upstream binaries
<micahg> fta: we already did that and got an earful for it
<fta> that's exactly what happens with chromium, only a few tech people know what it is
<micahg> just the branding even
<fta> micahg, nope, i'm talking about package name, not just the branding
<micahg> right, which should be even worse
<Nikratio> Is it a known bug that thunderbird-3.0 shows only the English dictionary in the Spell menu, even if other hunspell or myspell languages are installed?
 * micahg can see the issue
<micahg> Nikratio: please file a bug and tag ppa
<micahg> in thunderbird package
<Nikratio> On which package?
<Nikratio> will do
<micahg> Nikratio: thanks
<Nikratio> Can I mark it as confirmed?
<Nikratio> (will do, please revert if wrong. Bug #509248)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509248 in thunderbird "[PPA] Shows only English dictionary in Spell menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509248
<clamiam> Q: is installing firefox 3.6 from yall's PPA pretty straightforward?  When I mark 3.6 to install in synaptic, it looks like most of the old packages are going to stick around...is this a problem?
<micahg> clamiam: they are meant to be run side by sid
<clamiam> ah
<clamiam> oh sorry, i should've said thanks :)
<micahg> clamiam: np
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium is really broken
<BUGabundo> every single page snaps
<fta> ?
<fta> still wfm, it's my primary (and only) browser now
<fta> version? url?
<BUGabundo> how can I run it in debug mode?
<BUGabundo> greader , http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2010/01/maneater-will-this-do.html, identica
<BUGabundo> etc
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo> stop saying tat
<BUGabundo> I get it
<BUGabundo> but it doesn't for everyone else
<BUGabundo> and I'm trying to debug it
<BUGabundo> so mind proving a way to do it ?
<fta> a french guy seems to have the same problem, he gave a (nice) link; http://hq-models.blogspot.com/
<fta> but it wfm too
<fta> so i can't reproduce
<BUGabundo> snap
<BUGabundo> tehre
<fta> try with a fresh profile: chromium-browser --user-data-dir=/tmp/foo1 --disk-cache-dir=/tmp/foo2
<BUGabundo> working so far
<BUGabundo> if I close and start my regular profile, I get it back
<BUGabundo> [reed]: will it ever be possible to open more then on Firefox process??
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/01/why-microsoft-isnt-working-on-silverlight-64-bit.ars
<BUGabundo> [reed]: I have one window open at another X by the same user (remote connected by FreeNX) and trying to open a new FF in this X, and fails :(
<fta> BUGabundo, electrolysis
<BUGabundo> fta: ?
<fta> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Content_Processes
<BUGabundo> " nobody uses 64-bit browsers."
<BUGabundo> LIES LIES LIES
<BUGabundo> I use it daily
<BUGabundo> and I'm somebody
<fta> but you are 0.0000000001% of the market ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm responsible for at least 6 browsers :D
<BUGabundo> s/browsers/machines/
<BUGabundo> fta: since you like stats so much, how many of *buntu users runs 64 vs 32?
<fta> not much
<fta> about 10%
<BUGabundo> really?
<fta> ubuntu doesn't even provide 64bit CDs anymore
<BUGabundo> I was expecting >40%
<BUGabundo> yeah, that's a big failure :(
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/22754/France_Joins_Germany_Warning_Against_Internet_Explorer
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> read it
<BUGabundo> fta: if 64bits and linux is soooooo small, why is Apple making a 64bits plugin ?
<BUGabundo> touché
<sebner> we need more bloated software -> more ram -> more 64bit user ;)
<sebner> BUGabundo: apple generally migrated OS X to 64 bit
<BUGabundo> s/apple/adobe/
<BUGabundo> memory Fail
<sebner> heh
<fta> BUGabundo, "Flash, arguably the most important plugin for day-to-day browsing, doesn't have any 64-bit support except for an alpha Linux version released in November 2008."
<fta> hardly a really support for 64bit
<fta> real
<fta> chromium-browser                 27491   1.94%      4409   16362    6713       7
<fta> google-chrome-beta               24130   1.70%     15844    2621    5652      13
<fta> google-chrome-unstable           21038   1.49%      4857   13075    3084      22
<fta> so most users of unstable installed the beta and ended up with both
<fta> but if those stats are correct, google-chrome-beta has more regular users than chromium-browser
<fta> 15844 >> 4409
<fta> but 4409+16362 > 15844+2621
<fta> BUGabundo, http://blog.hexxeh.net/
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but I don't trust _strange_ devs
<BUGabundo> with my data and HW
<BUGabundo> I already trust *you* too much
<BUGabundo> but I'm not fanatic enough to run gentoo and compile it all my self, *just* to be sure
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-19
<crimsun> fta: just uploaded openal-soft-1.11.753, which has a much improved PA backend
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 ->3.7 are broken. they are locking up my system everytime i use it
<gnomefreak> s/it/them
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<gnomefreak> morning
<BUGabundo_remote> wb gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: thanks
<dpm> hi asac, what's the preferred way to submit translations for ubufox? I believe just https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main getting the files from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main/files/head%3A/locale/en-US/, translating them and then filing a bug or submitting a merge proposal? Is that correct?
<asac> dpm: yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: can you open https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd ?
<BUGabundo_remote> started snapping after I tried that one
<BUGabundo_remote> disabled all my extensions and it still snaps :(
<dpm> asac, thanks. I've now documented it there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/Ubufox. Does that look ok to you?
<asac> checking
<asac> dpm: i would suggest to start with bzr branch ... (the ubufox branch)
<asac> and after adding locale/ll
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: found the root cause: SSL
<asac> dpm: also adding the appropriate line to chrome.manifest
<asac> and then using sh build.so
<asac> sh build.sh
<asac> to produce a .xpi and test
<asac> e.g. users can tests
<asac> but otherwise looks goode
<dpm> asac, ok, thanks. I've added the suggestions up to the point where translations are built. What are the actual steps for testing the built translation?
<asac> dpm:
<asac> 12:44 < asac> sh build.sh
<asac> 12:44 < asac> to produce a .xpi and test
<asac> you install that .xpi in users profile for testing, by opening it in firefox
<asac> e.g. put it in /tmp/
<asac> run:
<asac> firefox /tmp/ubufox.xpi
<asac> add a note to remember to uninstall it after testing from tools -> addons -> extensions
<dpm> asac, ok, great, thanks. I'll add it to the wiki, then
<asac> crimsun: hey ;) ... not sure you already answered ...
<asac> the question was if you would suggest us to backport something from .32 to .31 kernel for alsa
<asac> in lucid
<asac> as we will use .31 on at least one SoC for arm
<dpm> asac, one last question on ubufox - where can I see the ubufox translations in the UI in Karmic? I can't find a way to see any ubufox dialog in tools > addons > extensions
<asac> multiple places:
<asac> 1. in tools -> addons -> get extensions
<asac> there is a "Get ubufox addons" or something link
<asac> 2. go to video.google.com without a flash plugin installed
<asac> you get an offering to search for plugins
<asac> that whole wizard neds to be translated
<asac> 3.
<asac> if you are on a page with an active flash plugin (so it has to be installed)
<asac> there is a tools -> manage content plugins entry
<dpm> asac, ah, thanks. On 1. though, Tools > Addons > Get extensions no longer seems to have the "Get ubufox addons" link. I can only see "Browse all addons" and "Show all recommended addons"
<asac> hmm
<asac> bug :)
<asac> in general it should be there
<asac> ;)
<asac> file a bug please while you are at it
<BUGabundo_remote> humm what? you called ?
<asac> me?
<asac> no
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<dpm> asac, ok, reported as bug 509648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509648 in ubufox ""Get Ubuntu Addons" link no longer shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509648
<asac> thx
<micahg> dpm wfm in ff 3.6
<micahg> or is this with the new all in one ff?
<dpm> micahg, I've got ff 3.5
<dpm> (I should have probably mentioned it in the bug)
<micahg> wfm in ff3.5
<micahg> dpm: can you do firefox -p and try a new profile?
<dpm> micahg, can you show me a screenshot of where the link is supposed to be? Perhaps it's actually not a bug nd simply me not finding it
<micahg> on the get addons tab in tools -> addons, it should show next to browse all addons
<dpm> hmm, no, I can't see it
<dpm> It might be a problem with my locale
<micahg> on the get addons tab to the right of the search box, do you get one link or 2?
<micahg> dpm: which locale?
<asac> maybe tabmixplus is installed?
<asac> afaik it breaks ubufox
<micahg> yep, jsut had someone else with that bug
<dpm> micahg, I get only one link - no tabmixplus installed - locale ca_ES.UTF-8 ('ca' in ubufox)
<micahg> this is what should be on that tab : Obteniu extensions per a l'Ubuntu
<micahg> dpm: do you see the report a bug link?
<micahg> under help
<micahg> or rather Informeu d'un problema
<dpm> micahg, I do, and the translated "Translate this application..." etc as well
<dpm> but no two links in the addon manager
<asac> yes. translate the ubufox menu entries are also to be translated
<asac> dpm: ^^
<asac> add that to wiki page
<dpm> asac, yep, good point
<micahg> so it's not a problem with the file
<micahg> dpm: does it work in a new profile?
<dpm> micahg, how do I create a new profile
<micahg> dpm: firefox -p
<dpm> micahg, no, it does not seem to work with 'firefox -p'. Oddly enough, I've got an old virtualbox karmic installation which hasn't been updatd in a while. There I've got FF 3.5.4 and ubufox seems to work there (i.e. I see the two links)
<micahg> dpm: same locale?
<dpm> yep
<micahg> dpm: does firefox -p let you create a new profile?
<dpm> micahg, it just starts FF
<micahg> dpm: ok, firefox -ProfileManager
<asac> firefox -P  i think
<dpm> both -P and -ProfileManager simply start FF
<asac> if firefox is already open you need to set
<asac> -no-remote
<asac> or set MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 in env
<BUGabundo_remote> -P needs a new profile path. -ProfileManager opens the Profile manager
<dpm> ok, I could create a new profile, but ubufox still does not show the link
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: does -no-remote allow to open a new FF even if another process is already running ?
<asac> yes ... or the env
<dpm> it did it for me
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: that would have been nice yesterday :((( fta didn't help.. just told me about eclestic or some strange mozilla name
<micahg> can I change my locale quickly to test?
<asac> heh
<asac> i am still the man ;)
<asac> out for 40min
<micahg> asac: are you back?>
<asac> on a call in 6 ;)
<asac> but then, yes.
<asac> shoot i would say
<micahg> k, we still have those random build failures on lucid
<micahg> it's TB3 and one of the xuls
<micahg> it's not everyday
<asac> sure not every day?
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe the same biuld machine?
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> i'll look into that
<asac> ccheney: so libsop is mostly done
<asac> ccheney: why do you think there is much porting still needed for glib/gtk?
<asac> thought we already checked that webkit itself at least doesnt require much new stuff from that
<ccheney> i might be forgetting i thought quite a few gtk bits were needed as well for the other bits
<ccheney> er other bits of epiphany
<asac> for epiphany some were needed afaiui
<asac> but it didnt feel like its hard to do
<asac> similar to the libsoup thing ... if not easier
<asac> lets first finish libsoup and then see how next step goes
<ccheney> i got libsoup to the point where it is only complaining about the bits we needed to stick in glib (aiui) a gnutls symbol, and the get_type parts
<asac> ccheney: can you publish your current patches somewhere?
<asac> the get_type thing didnt work out by pulling the G_DEFINE_TYPE thing in?
<ccheney> ok, i will run a diff and post it
<asac> thats inet_address, right?
<ccheney> asac: i can't remember, i will have to look again
<asac> kk
<ccheney> it seems i only have one of the objects with a G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE so i will take a look at getting G_DEFINE_TYPE for the ones failing to see if it helps
<ccheney> i'll generate a diff so you can see what it currently looks like
<ccheney> asac: i put it in my incoming dir on chinstrap
<asac> ccheney: why not a public wgettable location ;)
 * asac checks
<ccheney> i guess i could stick it on people.ubuntu.com if i can determine how to login to it
 * ccheney doesn't have scp access to his personal webhost
<asac> ccheney: cant you post a minimal diff?
<asac> that feels a bit too little love :(
<asac> please use pastebin to exchange patches
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok waiting for that now
<asac> ok got it
<asac> filtered out cruft
<asac> ccheney: you need:
<asac> ./gio/ginetaddress.c:G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE (GInetAddress, g_inet_address, G_TYPE_OBJECT,
<asac> and
<asac> ./gio/ginetaddress.h:#define G_TYPE_INET_ADDRESS         (g_inet_address_get_type ())
<asac> seems you dont have those yet.
<asac> same for socket address
<ccheney> ok, thanks :)
<asac> and other types you need
<asac> ccheney: note the first paste is only one line, while the code to copy is probably two or three
<asac> ccheney: the second define belongs where the other gtype macros are:
<asac> e.g.
<asac> +#define G_INET_ADDRESS(o)             (G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE_CAST ((o), G_TYPE_INET_ADDRESS, GInetAddress))
<asac> +#define G_IS_INET_ADDRESS(o)          (G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE_TYPE ((o), G_TYPE_INET_ADDRESS))
<asac> +#define G_IS_INET_SOCKET_ADDRESS(o)   (G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE_TYPE ((o), G_TYPE_INET_SOCKET_ADDRESS))
<asac> like above that G_INET_ADDRESS
<ccheney> ok
<asac> the G_DEFINE_TYPE_WITH_CODE usually goes in the .c file
<asac> pretty much on top
<asac> but you see that in the .c file i posted
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ccheney: working well?
<ccheney> about to start on it, been finishing up the OOo 3.2.0~rc2 build I was working on so i can get it uploaded
<ccheney> i think its ready to upload here in a few min, then i'll be testing out the get_type code
<ccheney> also had a problem with the karmic backport wifi blowing up on me :(
<asac> ok
<crimsun> asac: WRT alsa: answered where? Also, I would need more context for x86, please.
<crimsun> asac: generally pulling 32 alsa -> 31 will want alsa-lib and alsa-plugins changes, too, but if you can be more specific I could point out which changesets need to be applied.
<fta> uhh, what just happened?
<crimsun> netsplit, probably
<fta> "Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)." so i've been kicked out, or the ircd just exploded
 * sebner saw a netsplit too though
<fta> anyway, did you see my question?
<crimsun> I've only seen "uhh, what just happened?"
<fta> <fta> crimsun, what is "openal-soft-1.11.753"?
<fta> referring to your "<crimsun> fta: just uploaded openal-soft-1.11.753, which has a much improved PA backend"
<crimsun> fta: some backend (like libsdl) that you may (or not) use in some games
<crimsun> I can't track everything everyone uses, only that everyone complains bitterly when stuff doesn't work ;-)
<fta> $ ldd /usr/games/openarena | grep al
<fta>         libopenal.so.1 => /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1 (0x00c2d000)
<fta> is that it?
<crimsun> yes.
<fta> crimsun, still 100% cpu
<crimsun> fta: 100% cpu isn't really a bug
<crimsun> remember that if an app requests low latency, PA will grant it at the expense of spinning
<crimsun> fta: I'm much more concerned about things like your audio stuttering, popping, etc.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-20
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<[reed]> asac: ping
<asac> [reed]: yes
<asac> i am out
<asac> ;)
<asac> 1 minute to 3
<asac> whats up?
<[reed]> PM
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: $ firefox-3.7 -profile /tmp/firefox  -no-remote file://`pwd`/startup.html#`python -c ‘import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);’`
<BUGabundo_remote> bash: command substitution: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<BUGabundo_remote> bash: command substitution: line 1: `python -c ‘import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);’'
<BUGabundo_remote> from http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2010/01/19/chromium-vs-minefield-cold-startup-performance-comparison/
<[reed]> change ‘import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);’ to 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> firefox-3.7 -profile /tmp/firefox  -no-remote file://`pwd`/startup.html#`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks [reed]
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh ' vs ´
<[reed]> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: no echo at all...
<[reed]> hmm
<BUGabundo_remote> no window opens, nothing
<BUGabundo_remote> chromium does open, but fails to open the correct page
<LLStarks|Lazy> asac, have you ever noticed how you can't use back after clicking home in firefox?
<LLStarks|Lazy> unless you hammer back really quickly after
<LLStarks|Lazy> and forces you to use the dropdown menu for it
<asac> LLStarks|Lazy: yes
<LLStarks|Lazy> feature?
<asac> usability bug
<BUGabundo_remote> humm called?
<[reed]> asac: bug #?
<asac> [reed]: thats ubuntu specific
<asac> you know the bug number ;)
<asac> it will go away
<[reed]> ah
<asac> about:home is the solution
<[reed]> you should do that already
<[reed]> :)
<asac> we are on it ... on it
 * asac killed the daily 3.6 build with his all-in-one-commit it seems L;)
 * asac goes and fixes
<LLStarks|Lazy> oooh. it's fixed?
<asac> soon
<LLStarks|Lazy> it's been around for at least a year
<LLStarks|Lazy> thanks
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, what about SSL?
<BUGabundo_remote> wb fta
<BUGabundo_remote> fta you were missed yesterday
<BUGabundo_remote> fta I'm no so sure about Ch snaps are about SSL
<BUGabundo_remote> I just get it on any page
<BUGabundo_remote> some work fine, some don't
<BUGabundo_remote> some always fail, others just fail some times
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, did you look for an existing bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> not yet
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: (02:52:49 PM) bjsnider: i think it's ironic that a lot of google's pages are snapping
<asac> ccheney: good morning ;)
<ccheney> asac: hello :)
<ccheney> asac: checked email, about to start working on the patch, got OOo uploaded yesterday its just waiting on a mir to be processed now
<asac> kk
<ccheney> argh my OOo upload needs to be redone due to arm :-\
<micahg> asac: so, FF36 release tomorrow, do we need to do anything?
<asac> micahg: i am working on it
<asac> i moved ffox 3.6 to all-static now
<asac> in .head
<asac> waiting for a build in my sandbox ppa to finish
<asac> then wanted to change package names which can be quite tricky i guess ;)
<asac> fta: are you there?
<asac> fta: i think i would need your services ;)
<fta> i am
<asac> fta: so ... source rename
<asac> ;)
<asac> i want to start and move the firefox-3.6 package to firefox source
<asac> as "current stable" channel
<asac> but mozclient doesnt like that idea ;)
<fta> why?
<asac> not sure how to best do that as "firefox" would now point to 3.6, then to 3.7 etc.
<asac> fta: it looks for "sourcepackage.mk"
<asac> but we only have firefox-3.6.mk
<asac> rather than firefox.mk
<fta> rename it then
<asac> so what i think we could do is to ship links
<asac> e.g. we ship a link firefox.mk -> firefox-3.6.mk
<asac> firefox-next.mk -> firefox-3.7.mk
<asac> or beta
<asac> not sure what name there (and for now i wont touch those packages/branches)
<fta> why not just rename it? it's all in package so it's independent
<asac> well. technically it maps to a branch specific to firefox-3.6
<asac> and only for now the "packagename" firefox points to firefox-3.6
<asac> at some point it would be firefox-old
<asac> or something
<asac> oh
<asac> hmm
<asac> you say its in package
<asac> let me check
<fta> mozclient uses whatever you use for MOZCLIENT_PROJECTNAME
<fta> MOZCLIENT_PROJECTNAME   := $(DEBIAN_NAME)
<fta> MOZCLIENT_PROJECTDIR    := $(CURDIR)/debian/mozclient
<fta> include $(CURDIR)/debian/mozclient/$(DEBIAN_NAME).mk
<fta> that's all for mozclient
<asac> ok i will chek what happens if i just rename
<asac> that feels liek it
<asac> thanks
<asac> hmm. can we drop the stuff in /usr/share?
<asac> at least for the branches we already have in package?
<fta> hm, the include should use MOZCLIENT_PROJECTNAME rather than DEBIAN_NAME
<fta> yes
<fta> ff,xul,tb should be ok to drop from m-d
<asac> yeah
<asac> noted
<fta> prism,sm are still needed
<asac> how is MOZCLIENT_PROJECTNAME ment to be different?
<asac> ok trying to produce orig
<fta> asac, btw, i had to re-add third_party/cld, not sure it has an impact on your license work
<asac> did we remove that because of the licensing?
<fta> anyone else seeing the chromium snaps BUGabundo reported??
<asac> what is that? what is that needed for?
<fta> asac, to build :)
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/22764/Why_Firefox_s_Future_Lies_in_Google_s_Hands
<mconnor> asac: are you guys shipping a branded 64-bit build?
<fta> yes
<micahg> asac: I was wondering more if you need anything from me :)
<asac> micahg: let me finish this ;) ... lets talk in 2h if possible
<micahg> asac: sure , np
<gnomefreak> micahg: did you get my comment on SM2 the other day
 * micahg doesn't remember gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> micahg: SM2 using -devscripts it grabs source for 2.1 still, also the versioning needs to be changed
<micahg> ah, yes, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it grabs 2.0_2.1
<micahg> gnomefreak: it needs to be moved in package, fta fixed it in ff.head branches
<micahg> gnomefreak: sorry too terse
<gnomefreak> if he uses my branch ad does his changes might be easier
<asac> idea is to pull that in debian/mozclient/ in sm package
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: 1.  it needs to be moved in package, 2 (separate) the fix is similar to what fta did to ff3.5 and up in .head
<asac> i think tbird is better to copy it from
 * gnomefreak didnt know about the changes to .head
<asac> both use comm-central approach
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt ff use comm-central as well?
<gnomefreak> i am 99% sure sunbird does
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head/revision/137
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks looking
<micahg> gnomefreak: this too: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head/revision/136
<micahg> gnomefreak: ff37 is mozilla-central, comm-central is for the mail based apps (tb, sm, sunbird)
<gnomefreak> that is a big change however it looks fairly generic for the 1.9.1 branch at least
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah ok
<gnomefreak> oh i see why the change. it is now using the *.sh script instead of using *.conf
<gnomefreak> micahg: if you look at the revision to debian/mozclient/thunderbird-3.0.conf. line 25 (before changes) it uses | cut -d'"' -f3,7`;  is the f3.7 refering to firefox-3.7?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, that should be fields 3 and 7 :)
<micahg> s/should be/is
<gnomefreak> ah makes more sense that way :)
<gnomefreak> IIRC Sm2 == 1.9.1 branch right?
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM2.0 is 1.9.1
 * micahg thinks comm-central is 1.9.2 right now
<gnomefreak> yeah thought so. the script that was written is echoing 1.9.2
<gnomefreak> SM has always been 1 release behind as i recall
<gnomefreak> 1 release refering to xulrunner
<micahg> well, once comm-central branches again, I think it'll catch up, but I don't know when ;)
<micahg> although moz-central might branch for 3.7 by then
<gnomefreak> well 2.1 should be on 1.9.2
<micahg> idk
<micahg> yes, along with tb3,1
<gnomefreak> Mozilla keeps changing things its hard to guess when anything will happen
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke while tb works
<micahg> gnomefreak: BTW, I asked for some PPA bugs to be reported in LP
<micahg> specifically for TB3.0 and FF3.6
<micahg> so we can get the bugs fixed before they're released to everyone
<gnomefreak> now you tell me ;)
<micahg> heh, sorry, I've been meaning to discuss it as a group, it's not blanket, I've just suggested to a few people
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thats fine with me just lets make sure all PPA bugs have upstream bug attached to it when it is reported
<gnomefreak> if i see the bugs i closed with PPA i will reopen if you didnt already
<micahg> I jsut reopened one
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> we discussed have certain PPA bugs in LP in the -bugcontrol meeting, so it was up to the individual teams if they wanted them
 * gnomefreak keeps missing meetings 
 * micahg thinks we need a mozillateam meeting :)
<gnomefreak> would be a good idea since so much has changed since last meeting :)
<gnomefreak> asac: fta how does that sound? (the meeting idea) ^^^
<gnomefreak> also if anyone knows of a way to pause "top" for a screenshot please let me know
<micahg> gnomefreak: CTRL-C ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i thought it cleared the top info  using that but i will check when im done with killing processes and email thanks
<micahg> for me in xterm q or CTRL-C both still show top
<gnomefreak> micahg: it works thanks
<gnomefreak> g-terminal works too
<gnomefreak> firegpg and flashgot should have no issues getting them from debian right?
 * gnomefreak wonders what the big deal is of bradley moving back to Debian
<fta> ctrl S, then ctrl Q to unfreeze
<gnomefreak> fta: for top?
<fta> for everything in a shell
<gnomefreak> thanks that works great :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: i sent out email about a meeting :)
<gnomefreak> to mailing list
<gnomefreak> ok while updating im going to grab something to eat. be back soon
<fta> damn, vdpau is broken in lucid
<BUGabundo> fta: pong
<BUGabundo> (10:06:42 PM) bjsnider: BUGabundo, you meant he chrome issue? i are 64 bits yes i are
<fta> you am :)
<fta> BUGabundo, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=32436
<BUGabundo> fixed... 2h ago
<BUGabundo> so tomorrow build ?
<fta> BUGabundo, supposedly fixed by r36625, the ppa has 4.0.303.0~svn20100120r36627
<fta> please upgrade and retry
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 4.0.303.0~svn20100120r36627-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<BUGabundo> SNAPS
<BUGabundo> damnt it
<BUGabundo> restart Ch
<BUGabundo> restart did it
<BUGabundo> fixed for me
<fta> good
<BUGabundo> should I comment on the bug ?
<BUGabundo> thanks for looking for it fta
<fta> no need to comment
<fta> no i need to understand with vpdau is broken in lucid
<fta> now
<fta> -with+why
<fta> grrr
<BUGabundo> its not
<fta> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<fta> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<fta> same after a reboot on the new kernel :(
<BUGabundo> .32 ?
<BUGabundo> forget.. no nvidia in .33
<fta> 32-11
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-10-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 7 17:38:08 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> but my card is crypled
<BUGabundo> so I don't have vdpau
<fta> hm
<fta> seems to be a problem with /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so vs /usr/lib/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<fta> one is 185.18.36, the other is 190.53
<fta> most probably this: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 because associated file /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist.
<fta> bug 510390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510390 in nvidia-drivers-ubuntu "broken alternatives broke vdpau in mplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510390
 * BUGabundo shrugs
<fta> so fixed for me, lost 45min, an episode :P
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> read my bug, i provide the workaround at the end
<BUGabundo> heh
<jcastro> fta: confirming
<fta> good
<jcastro> hey speaking of vdpau
<jcastro> did I ever ask you about having the chromium ffmpeg use vdpau?
<fta> you did, and my answer was that it's not there yet. i can re-ask
<jcastro> oh, I was just wondering
<jcastro> it's all a blur
<fta> jcastro, <awong> fta: yeah...vdpau support is not trivial at all.  There's at least 4 different people trying to work on trying to get some sort of hardware compositing support into chromium.  Before that work is finished. vdpau support in ffmpeg would likely buy us very little.
<fta> jcastro, http://code.google.com/p/chromium-os/issues/detail?id=926  (chromium OS), then follow the blocked-on bugs :P
<jcastro> aha, thanks for the bug, I will star
<jcastro> <3
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-21
<asac> fta: i think we will get issues with firefox-3.5 branch tomorrow
<asac> i committed take-over for 3.6
<fta> if you renamed the src package, the bot will sure have troubles
<asac> yeah
<asac> its now "firefox"
<asac> ;)
<asac> bloody mess i tell you
<asac> hmm
<asac> so firefox-3.6.head is now firefox
<micahg> asac: ff3.5 branch broke in dailies today
<asac> can you fix that at least?
<asac> micahg: i saw
<asac> or wait
<fta> the conf needs to be updated
<asac> the mozclient should be ok in the 3.6.head branch
<asac> micahg: i think starting tomorrow it doesnt really matter  ;)
<micahg> asac: why?
<micahg> oh, right
<asac> we could move the 3.5.head branch either to be a firefox-old source
<asac> or drop it
<micahg> asac: drop from daily?
<asac> as its now, the upload of binaries will fail because the 3.6 provides higher versioned transitional packages :)
<asac> if we dont want to rework the branch in the same way as i did with 3.6 now
<asac> just with name firefox-old
<asac> but lets wait
<fta> want a respin now?
<asac> only thing i am sure about is that there will be a firefox stable release channel ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: can you just try the 3.6 branch?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: maybe just for lucid/karmic?
<asac> ;)
<fta> nm
<fta> hm
<asac> if thats difficult, just push it.
<fta> no more xul?
<asac> it worke dhere
<asac> yes
<asac> xul is universe now
<asac> i tried to keep the packaging still working
<asac> not sure if that can be maintained though
<asac> ;)
<fta>       'vpattern'   => '^3\.6(\~|\.)',
<fta> useless then?
<asac> unless we make a second ppa where we build it
<asac> fta: what does that do?
<asac> fta: xulrunner is quite important ;)
<micahg> asac: I think we should keep building it for devs testing stuff, but maybe a new ppa
<asac> otherwise every rdepend we cannot remove would have to build against firefox
<asac> which is what we really dont want
<asac> micahg: 3.5?
<fta> asac, it's a test to make sure the tarball is not x-3.7 when x is supposed to be 3.6
<micahg> asac: at least 3.6 and 3.7
<micahg> I think we should keep doing 3.5 until we migrate all releases to 3.6
<asac> fta: hmm. maybe something similar based on the previous version ;)
<asac> e.g. dont bump from 3.5 to e.6
<asac> 3.6
<asac> micahg: well, our dailies have .head
<asac> micahg: we are preparing the transition there
<asac> for lucid ... and later everywhere else
<micahg> right
<asac> basically already everywhere elkse
<asac> so next step is also to add -3.0 transitional packages to 3.6. head
<asac> its a tough topic ;)
<fta> running
<asac> what i would love to do is to have firefox-previous -next -dev
<asac> so we could make firefox-previous out of that
<fta> nice, i can control my new radio from my webbrowser and from anywhere
<asac> heh
<asac> better than a not controllable laptop ;)
<micahg> asac: indeed, sounds good, problem with firefox-previous is what to do when branch is EOL?
<micahg> or we just keep it rolling so -previous is never EOL
<asac> yes. thats my main concern.
<asac> we dont know if there will be -previous in future
<micahg> k
<asac> there are two approaches in general i think:
<asac> 1. if -previous is dead, it means that -previous is the same branch as firefox
<asac> upstream branch i mean
<asac> ;)
<asac> still with the different profile etc.
<micahg> BTW, we can't have firefox-dev branch since that would conflict with package names, firefox-trunk is probably better
<asac> micahg: somewhat true. so back to what we had initially ;)
<asac> though i will drop firefox-dev before the first archive upload
<micahg> ah, right
<asac> the idea is that noone can build depend against it ;)
<asac> but right. would be funny if someone previously having the -dev package installed suddenly tracks the -dev branch
<micahg> ok, so I guess we can do firefox-dev, but firefox-trunk seems to make more sense since firefox-next is also -dev
<asac> i want to wait for a upstream decision
<micahg> k
<asac> if they give their release channels a real name we can use that
<asac> like if they start doing -beta channel etc.
<asac> micahg: ok. so 3.5 only failed in lucid
<asac> i think its really the same issue we have for thunderbird
<asac> bash or dash or something
<asac> hmm. only amd64
<micahg> nm it was 3.6
<asac> we have a patch for that
<asac> yes, 3.6 was half baked last night
<micahg> we have a patch for the shell issue?
<asac> yes
<micahg> it seems random
<micahg> where is it?
<asac> kees submitted it with his new xulrunner hardening branch. i found it by accident. he didnt understand why
<micahg> ah, ok, I'll look there
<asac> let me check
<asac> he has a bug about that
<asac> bug 507744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507744 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "build with PIE to gain remaining ASLR support" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507744
<micahg> yep, I saw, I was waiting for you on it
<asac> feel free to merge it. cleanup changelog documentation a bit maybe
<asac> e.g. document the xulrunner patch explicitly
<asac> then put the same patch in firefox-3.5 and tbird and firefox-3.6 and xurlunner-19.2 ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> actually the changes he submitted need to go in all branches ;)
<asac> + the patch from xulrunner also needs to go to all firefox .head branches
<micahg> k, I need to add dh_xulrunner to 1.9.2 and 1.9.3 still also
<micahg> so I can both at the same time
<asac> let me commit the patch to 3.6
<asac> otherwise it will fail
<asac> fta: already pushed?
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe hold back :(
<fta> FAILED
<fta> *ERROR* firefox != firefox-3.6
<asac> good ;)
<fta> that's vpattern
<asac> i have to pick a patch and test that it applies
<fta> no, not vpattern, i have to rename the package in my conf file
<fta> my keys are source package names
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah its branch name now
<asac> and source package name is in theory indpendent
<asac> ok applied that patch to 3.6.head for now
<asac> fta: i think we are ready from this side ;)
<fta> respining
<micahg> asac: when should I clean up the changelog in ff3.6.head?
<asac> micahg: already tried to clean it up a bit ... needs more love
<micahg> asac: k, when are you uploading to lucid?
<BUGabundo> asac: is there a bug for NM "For All Users" nor working in lucid with WiFi?
<BUGabundo> works for karmic, but I never manage to get it workign in +1
<asac> micahg: wanted to see a green daily build
<asac> then doing the official branhding and uploading it
<asac> when upstream releases
<asac> assuming that its ok now
<micahg> asac: k, can I fix the changelog tonight
<asac> sure. just clean it up and remove redundant stuff
<micahg> asac: k, I'll also add a changelog entry for all the bugs fixed
<asac> yes, adding a 3.6 released header to the changelog sounds good
<asac> micahg: ensure that the bugs closed are also filed against firefox source package
<micahg> asac: ?
<asac> otherwise they dont get closed
<micahg> ah, k
<asac> micahg: like what we do for security updates on top
<asac> * firefox 3.6 release
<asac>  - fix LP: #....
<asac>   - fix LP: #... - this bug
<asac> etc.
<micahg> asac: oh, ok, I didn't remember that's how it's done
<asac> firefox 3.6 release (FIREFOX_3_6_RELEASE)
<micahg> I mean about the busg
<asac> micahg: check the stable branches
<asac> yeah. i like that way
<asac> you can also use + instead of - ;)
<micahg> k, I messed up TB then ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> i think a typical structure of a changelog is:
<asac> * UPSTREAM RELEASE x.y.z (UPSTREAM_TAG)
<asac>   - fix LP: #1 - microsft has majority of market share
<asac> .
<asac> .
<asac> [ Master Luke <mmm@,,,>]
<asac> * packaging change 1
<asac> * packaging change 2
<asac> etc.
<micahg> asac: good to know
<fta> asac, done
<asac> fta: how is the new "consistency" check?
<fta> unchanged
<asac> e.g. ensuring that no bad version gets uploaded?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> so that still works?
 * asac happy
<micahg> asac: if the patch works in older versions, should I upstream it?
<asac> firefox is building in daily ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359835/
<asac> micahg: do we see the issue in xulrunner trunk builds?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> if so, yes. remember to give credits to kees like in changelog
<asac> and CC asac@jwsdot.com ;)
<micahg> asac: where do I put that in an upstream patch?
 * asac might be able to read bug mail soon again ;)
<asac> you just submit the patch ... and say in the submit comment that you forward that patch; credits go to Kees...
<asac> maybe remember them when you ask for the commit
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> fta: can you disable 3.5 daily for now?
<asac> or want to keep it failing ... i dont mind if noone complains about ppa usage
<asac> ?
<fta> as you want, i don't mind either way
<asac> ok. lets keep it running for a few days and see if we get to fixing it
<micahg> asac: ff3.5 worked last night
<asac> good
<asac> i think it failed on lucid
 * micahg hopes to have more time next week,,,
<micahg> asac: do we need all the packages updated by Feature freeze?
<micahg> TB, SM, Lightning, Sunbird
<asac> fta: oh. can you also push karmic?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i wanted to test the upgrade path more or less extensively
<asac> if not i can push that to my sandbox
<asac> micahg: good question. in general yes.
<asac> FF and TB need to happen this week ;)
<micahg> heh, ok
<asac> hehe
<asac> TB will be kind of half baked at first
<asac> without -dev package etc.
<asac> but debian icedove folks seem to make progress on that
<micahg> asac: I wanted to suggest branching tb.head before my changes and overwritting
<micahg> the final result is ok for most things, but the commits aren't so good
<asac> yes
<asac> i wanted to redo that with merges etc.
<asac> and copying your files
<asac> did the build work?
<micahg> no
<micahg> I missed a few things in the rules file when I merged them
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<LLStarks> morning
<LLStarks> you guys need squad members at that upcoming meeting?
<RAOF> Has anyone thought about making a dh_xulrunnerdeps to emit substvars for packages that link against xulrunner libs?
<LLStarks> in english?
<RAOF> A debhelper tool to generate ${xulrunner:Depends} variables with appropriate versioning.
<LLStarks> ah
<LLStarks> no clue.
<asac> RAOF: thought we did that now
<asac> in lucid
<RAOF> asac: Really?
<RAOF> I'd find that quite useful - where is it! :)
<RAOF> apt-file search dh_ doesn't find anything xul-ish.
<RAOF> I guess I could write one.  It can't be that hard, right? :)
<asac> let me check
<RAOF> Aha!  I had an out-of-date apt-file cache.
<RAOF> Sweet.  An idea so good, someone had it first!
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2010/01/19/chromium-vs-minefield-cold-startup-performance-comparison/
<BUGabundo_remote> Firefox commandline: firefox -profile /mnt/startup/profile/firefox  -no-remote file://`pwd`/startup.html#`python -c ‘import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);’`
<BUGabundo_remote> Chromium commandline: chromium-browser –user-data-dir=/mnt/startup/profile/chrome  file://`pwd`/startup.html#`python -c ‘import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);’`
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't run FF
<BUGabundo_remote> and Ch doesn't work much better either
<BUGabundo_remote> but at least it opens
<asac> heh
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: i will be here in a minute
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: did you upgrade to latest daily firefox-3.6 yet?
<asac> that should give you startup speed etc.
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: use this url:http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html
<asac> for that test
<RAOF> Darn.  dh_xulrunner doesn't pick up libmozjs dependencies.  Ah!  Because it's taken from Debian.
<RAOF> I guess I'll re-add the handcrafting and write a patch for dh_xulrunner.
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: I'm using 3.7
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: in Ch I get urls like http://xn--user-data-dir%3D-bg6i/tmp/chrome :(
<BUGabundo_remote> and file:///home/bugabundohttp://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#1264071912437
<BUGabundo_remote> $ chromium-browser –user-data-dir=/tmp/chrome  file://`pwd`http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo_remote> firefox-3.7 -profile /tmp/firefox  -no-remote file://`pwd`http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ psx fox
<BUGabundo_remote> 1000     25618  0.0  0.0   7404   744 pts/7    D+   11:08   0:00 grep --color=auto fox
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: did you have firefox-3.6 installed?
<asac> wonder if your daily update today went well
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: remove the file://`pwd`
<asac> from the url
<asac> just the http:/....
<asac> BUGabundo_remote:  would appreciate if you can check that firefox 3.6 still works nicely ;) ... we shuffled the packaging quite a lot ;)
<asac> so if you had issues during upgrade i would want to know
<Tallken> hallo, anyone aware of a PPA problem?
<asac> Tallken: let me know what probably you see
<Tallken> asac, I was gonna paste a pastebin URL
<asac> we did some package shuffeling, so some issues might come from that
<asac> right
<asac> please post what your issue is
<Tallken> is firefox-3.5 supposed to bring firefox-3.6 ?
<asac> yes
<Tallken> then who has both firefox-3.5 installed and firefox-3.6 will run into troubles?
<asac> we made the firefox 3.6 by default transition the last few days
<asac> Tallken: yes, you need to remove firefox-3.6
<asac> we didnt add a transition for those packages, because they never entered the archive
<asac> and putting more packages in is overkill
<Tallken> ok, makes sense
<asac> i might upload a special package to the daily ppa to ensure a good transition
<asac> with just that transition
<Tallken> but that way you have to hear ppl like me complaining :p
<asac> already thought about that
<asac> will probably do that
<asac> Tallken: thats ok.
<asac> ;)
<Tallken> :p
<asac> Tallken: let me know if you have issues after removeing firefox-3.6
<asac> packages
<asac> yo should end up with firefox and firefox-3.5 (empty/transitional) packages
<asac> and your default browser should be 3.6 then
<Tallken> apt-get is sooooooo annoying when this happen
<Tallken> I want to remove a package and he wants to install first the ones that failed
<Tallken> using aptitude
<Tallken> ......downgrading to previous version of firefox......
<Tallken> ......removing firefox-3.6
<Tallken> and finally, using apt-get to dist-upgrade, yay :D
<Tallken> asac, thank you for your help
<Tallken> if anyone else comes here, mention aptitude will do a better job
<Tallken> removing firefox 3.6
<Tallken> just refuse the first solution it presents
<Tallken> and then it will offer to downgrade the packages back to the old firefox-3.5 (really 3.5)
<Tallken> and then the system is in consistent state and you can remove firefox-3.6
<asac> Tallken: ok. i think we should make that special package for 3.6 users
<Tallken> hum
<Tallken> or, i'm thinking about this now
<Tallken> just tell ppl to install firefox-3.6 first now
<Tallken> I assume it's empty now?
<Tallken> then, when installing firefox-3.5 there won't be any file collision
<Tallken> the problem here was that apt-get would kill the install because it wanted to replace a file which belonged to another package
<Tallken> so, I assume if firefox-3.6 gets installed first, no files will be assigned to firefox-3.6 (assuming the firefox-3.6 package has now no files) and firefox-3.5 will complete with no issues
<asac> Tallken: no. thats not it
<asac> firefox-3.6 package is still in that ppa, from the previous version
<asac> we dont ship an empty package in the new package
<asac> because that would mean we would have to push that to real archive ... and we never had that package there
<Tallken> then you'll run into troubles :p
<Tallken> dpkg: erro ao processar /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~karmic_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Tallken>  a tentar reescrever '/usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/components/libnkgnomevfs.so', que também existe no pacote firefox-3.6-gnome-support 0:3.6~hg20100117r33523+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic
<asac> yes
<Tallken> it says: error processing
<asac> sure
<Tallken> ...trying to rewrite ... which also exists in package
<asac> right
<asac> its half a bug, half a missing transitional package for the ppa-only
<gnomefreak> DO NOT remove the idicater-applet (the one with your name) than try to add it back. You will lose your gnome-panels
<asac> Tallken: please dpkg -r firefox-3.6-gnome-support
<asac> and try again
<asac> Tallken: do you get more cnflicts?
 * asac currently fixes packaging
<gnomefreak> force it will fix it
<Tallken> asac, no, no, no, I'm good now :)
<Tallken> asac, what I was saying was just discussing the thing
<gnomefreak> ^^^ ugly way
<Tallken> as I said, I used aptitude to handle it "automatically", it downgraded to the previous version (in which firefox-3.5 was firefox-3.5) and then I was able to remove
<Tallken> I was just wondering any other possible solutions, but personally I've everything correct now
<asac> Tallken: ok committed. so that error shouldnt happen anymore
<Tallken> :)
<asac> the gnome-support one
<Tallken> then if that error won't happen, ppl will just have two Firefox 3.6 instaled at the same time without noticing it :p
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> 1264075331753
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> 1264075332732
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> 1264075333176
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> 1264075333533
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> 1264075333883
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> 1264075334310
<Tallken> hum... er?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: how can that simple test have so much diff results?=
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: you just print the time
<BUGabundo_remote> who will the browser test be coeheren ?
<asac> since current time moves on - as we all know
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: yeah, I still haven't manage to get any browser to open with it :(
<asac> you dont run the browser test with that command line
<asac> you just run python to print hte time
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: then dont do it ;)
<asac> i told you how ;)
<Tallken> anyway, thank you! idleing
<BUGabundo_remote> $ firefox-3.7 -profile /tmp/firefox -no-remote http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html# python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'
<BUGabundo_remote> prints nothing
<asac> chromium-browser –user-data-dir=/tmp/chrome "http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#"`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo_remote> ELAPSED 704
<BUGabundo_remote> YAY
<asac> firefox "http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#"`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know what app to file a bug against for update-apt-xapi
<asac> that works
<asac> gnomefreak: no. dont know what that is
<asac> dpkg -S update-apt-xapi
<asac> gives you the package the file is shipped in
<gnomefreak> thanks checking
<asac> so its apt-xapian-index
<BUGabundo_remote> aahhh -profile /tmp/firefox  is causing probs
 * Tallken wonders why firefox-3.6 now that it is in the place of firefox-3.5 has the antialiasing or something different
<asac> Tallken: font issues?
<Tallken> no, it's prettier :p
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> mine isnt comming up yet but thanks i will file bug against that
<asac> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: 3.7 in safemode ELAPSED 4822
<Tallken> I had already noticed Firefox-3.5 had prettier fonts than Firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo_remote> way worse the Chromium
<Tallken> I'd assumed it was some flag which was only enabled in final builds or something
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: be sure chromium is closed before running it ;)
<asac> also dont use -profile
<Tallken> BUGabundo_remote, ppl want the speed while browsing, not the startup time, unless the difference is huge
<asac> firefox has probably system extensions so it takes ages longer
<asac> e.g. run with existing profiles
<asac> or ensure that no extension whatsoever is on your system
<asac> also no plugin
<asac> if you want to do a "fresh-profile" test
<gnomefreak> ok be righnt back i have to fix this.
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: new profile : ELAPSED 885
<BUGabundo_remote> Tallken: I *do* want speed at start
<BUGabundo_remote> I keep opening new windows, and closing browsers, on remote machines
<Tallken> BUGabundo_remote, okidoki
<BUGabundo_remote> so Ch 774 and FF 3.7 885
<BUGabundo_remote> let me test 3.5 and 3.6
<BUGabundo_remote> $ apt-cache policy firefox  Installed: 3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2
<BUGabundo_remote> well.... can't test 3.5 anymore :\
<BUGabundo_remote> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ firefox "http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#"`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo_remote> ELAPSED 862
<BUGabundo_remote> 3.6 faster then 3.7
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: right. firefox 3.6 is now all-static
<asac> which should boost startup considerably
<asac> thanks for confirming
<asac> Tallken: so you say that fonts got better in latest 3.6?
<Tallken> well, yes
<Tallken> can't explain it though
<Tallken> they're the same a firefox-3.5 was
<Tallken> also notice it is probably dependent of the person you ask, some people complained about firefox-3.5 fonts
<asac> Tallken: have a screen?
<asac> maybe a screen with before too
<asac> ?
<Tallken> yes, wait
<Tallken> asac, may I DCC you? [P.S.: the differences in the screenshots are fairly small]
 * Tallken awaying for half an hour
<gnomefreak> there i reached my file 3 bugs today ;)
<gnomefreak> who wants to try to confirm a bug or 2?
<coastGNU> There is a problem with the apparmor profile of firefox*
<asac> Tallken: please post somewhere ;) ... DCC is not good for me ;)
<asac> imageshack.us or something
<asac> coastGNU: which versino are you running?
<Tallken> asac, most services I register use a real-world username
<coastGNU> 3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~karmic
<Tallken> i suppose i can create another account at imageshack
<asac> coastGNU: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox\* please
<asac> in a pastebin
<coastGNU> I added an entry for dirname and pwd to the apparmor prifile and firefox* starts again
<asac> coastGNU: pleast post ;)
<asac> coastGNU: we shuffled things a bit, so want to see what your status is
<coastGNU> http://www.pastebin.org/79695
<coastGNU> in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox add the lines:
<coastGNU>   /usr/bin/dirname ixr,
<coastGNU>   /usr/bin/pwd ixr,
<coastGNU> just after the line which has basename
<Tallken> ah, imageshack doesn't require registering :)
<Tallken> asac, http://img696.yfrog.com/i/firefox36pos.png/ && http://img714.yfrog.com/i/firefox36pre.png/ . They're going to look VERY similar, but note the "//" in http:// in the address bar to see there is a small difference in the anti-aliasing
 * asac breaks for lunch
<jdstrand> coastGNU: can you file a bug following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<coastGNU> see the changes I made to the apparmor profiles:  http://www.pastebin.org/79701
<coastGNU> Jepp, thanks for this tip. I wasn't shure if this needs an apparmor or firefox bugreport
 * gnomefreak confused :(
<Tallken> yay youtube HTML5; uses H264 :( [no support in FF3.6]
<LLStarks> asac, i really want to put this autocomplete/screensaver bug to bed. is there any way to gdb it?
<LLStarks> it pisses me off so much.
<LLStarks> screensaver = 5 minutes of no autocomplete
<LLStarks> micahg?
<micahg> LLStarks: did you already make an strace?
<LLStarks> no.
<LLStarks> don't know how.
<micahg> we can try this one first
<micahg> strace -f -eopen /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.7/firefox 2>&1 | tee ~/ff_strace.log
<micahg> that'll create an strace log in your home directory
<LLStarks> can't replicate
<LLStarks> grrr
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: with the release of FF 3.6 does that mean a new branch for 4.0 ?
 * BUGabundo_remote wants less cluthered browser
<technoviking> Will there be a offical ppa for Firefox 3.6 in Karmic other than -daily
<technoviking> Try to stop forums folks from installing 20,000 crack-filled homemade Firefox 3.6 debs of unknown quality and try to stay with something somewhat offical?
<BUGabundo_remote> technoviking: secrutity ppa I guess
<micahg> what's the question?
<technoviking> Will there be a offical ppa for Firefox 3.6 in Karmic other than -daily
<technoviking> Try to stop forums folks from installing 20,000 crack-filled homemade Firefox 3.6 debs of unknown quality and try to stay with something somewhat offical?
<micahg> technoviking: yes, there is a plan to upgrade all stable versions to firefox 3.6
<micahg> you probably won't need a PPA
<technoviking> sweet, I will spread the word in the forums. I assume a week or so of testing for 3.6
<micahg> technoviking: not that fast unfortunately
<micahg> technoviking: hopefully before Lucid is released
<technoviking> will it be in Karmic?
<micahg> there might be a PPA sooner, but that depends on if we can make a policy for it
<micahg> technoviking: not right awway
<gnomefreak> micahg: there is a bug in sb and tb that should be addressed in tb3.0 maybe 2.0 as well and sb1.0but i dont recall the bug number but i will find it in the next 30 or so minutes
<gnomefreak> im just testing something atm
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, you remember what it's about?
<micahg> k
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah sort of. when you get the open with dialog (image or what not) it lists tb and sb to open it with and it shouldnt do that
<micahg> technoviking: we can't release it into the current stable releases without a language pack update
<gnomefreak> should be as simple as removing a line or 3 but i would have to look at where it is
<micahg> gnomefreak: oh, the image thing?
<micahg> bug 458148?
<gnomefreak> the open with dialog should not list tb or sb to open with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458148 in lightning-sunbird "Thunderbird and Sunbird claim to be able to open PNG and JPEG files" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458148
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats it
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, I was going to update TB3 once it was released into Lucid
<gnomefreak> micahg: oh ok i was thinking to do it on the initial upload
<micahg> well, I didn't to add more complexity to the merge
<micahg> but idk
<gnomefreak> micahg: it really doesnt matter if we push the fix after as long as it gets fixed (per users) but can we even push that to 2.0.x in <=karmic
<gnomefreak> it looks like i have to reboot as normal this damn bug needs to be set to high :( ill be back
<Salva1> Hello.
<Salva1> Does anyone one know if Ubuntu will include Firefox 3.6 in its stable repositories?
<Salva1> At least for Karmic.
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> but not yet
<BUGabundo_remote> it needs a lang pack
<Salva1> OK.
<BUGabundo_remote> if you really really want it NOW, there's a daily ppa for it
<Salva1> If I add that, Firefox 3.6 and 3.5 will update it daily?
<Salva1> Is it more for bug testers, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> 3.6 replaces 3.5
<Salva1> I see the final one in the Firefox page. Are those binaries not packaged?
<Salva1> Could I not update Firefox with that?
<gnomefreak> micahg: we are planning on backporting 3.6?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<gnomefreak> why?
<BUGabundo_remote> shouldn't we ?
<gnomefreak> not really
<BUGabundo_remote> oh?
<gnomefreak> introducing a major release to our stable releases can cause problems if 3.6 ends up not being as stable as they/we think and backporting is a big deal that we try not to do (at least in the past) example dapper-firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> we didnt backport it (would introduce too many problems)
<gnomefreak> the bug listed releases that we didnt even get 3.5 in but i would have to look again
<gnomefreak> but i will talk to them about it
<gnomefreak> we should also hold the meeting before backporting major release packages
<gnomefreak> be back
<BUGabundo_remote> well, users (specally 9.X) will demand 3.6
<BUGabundo_remote> if we don't give it to them in backport repos
<BUGabundo_remote> they will go strange ways , untrusted sources
<BUGabundo_remote> plus, those who just want stable releases, won't enable backports
<BUGabundo_remote> but I do agree with you, we shouldn't put it in -updates
<gnomefreak> im sorry for using the word "backporting" he is talking more like releasing it to -updates repo
<gnomefreak> if we push 3.6 to <lucid than people will want/expect us to release tb3.0 sb1.0 ect...
<gnomefreak> if i find bug i can see exactly what he wants to do
<gnomefreak> micahg: you really think adding ff3.6 in the updates repo for >=hardy? << IMHO it is a very bad idea
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're going to add for all eventually
<micahg> gnomefreak: ff36 is all in one
<gnomefreak> cant find bug that you said it in but title had [hardy][....
<gnomefreak> micahg: if we do throw it into updates repo we are going to see problems arise not to mention users will than want tb3.0 and every new releases we make. I would suggest just putting them into a PPA so people can decide if they want it. forcing it maybe a bad idea (this is why we never did it before
<gnomefreak> )
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's the plan
<micahg> TB3 will also need to be backported due to security concerns I think after TB2 is EOL
<gnomefreak> micahg: from the bug report sounded like you plan on pushing it into the -updates repo
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<micahg> I think so
<gnomefreak> so you are planning on pushing it to -update repos?
<micahg> that's how I understood it at least
<micahg> gnomefreak: after QA testing
<gnomefreak> micahg: IMHO its a bad idea to release major releases into our stable releases of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> its going to cause alot of problems and more bugs
<micahg> gnomefreak: can;t help it...https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<gnomefreak> either throw it into backports repo or in PPA not in supported repos. ok looking at it in a minute
<gnomefreak> Mozilla needs to make up thier mind. they are merging 3.7 into 3.6 now 3.6 into 3.5
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, that's not what's happening
<micahg> we don't know about 3.5 yet
<micahg> they're talking about adding OOPP to 3.6
 * gnomefreak not sure what you mean but i thought they were making 3.7 a release of 3.6
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> no? didnt i read something about that? or something like that?
<micahg> FUD
<micahg> only OOPP
<micahg> afaik
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://beltzner.ca/mike/2010/01/15/of-rumours-and-broken-telephones/
 * gnomefreak reading
<gnomefreak> it sounds like they will take stuff from 3.7 and 4.0 (new features ect..) and put them into earlier releases. that makes me think that they will use them as updates to stable browser (at least 3.6) they state "earlier" and that makes me thing of an update to stable 3.6
<micahg> gnomefreak: small updates that won't affect other things, yes
<micahg> but they still want a rapid release pace, so we're adapting our release policy to match
<gnomefreak> if we take enough out of the unstable releases than they will keep updating and making versioning even more of a cunfusing mess of crap
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's why we're moving to follow their releases in our stable releases and moving to an all-in-one ff
<micahg> so when they update, we can update
<gnomefreak> well rapid release pace would be as i understand it monthly( like 3.0.5 wou;ld be 5th month after release) its not really a change
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, they want to decrease time between minor revisions
<gnomefreak> not sure what "all in one" means 4.0 should be a major update like 3.0 was from 2.0
<micahg> like 3.6 is 7 months after 3.5
<micahg> it was supposed to be out 2 months ago
<micahg> gnomefreak: no external depends like xulrunner
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah i remember seeing that on the blueprint. is this our change or mozillas change?
<micahg> our change so that we can keep up with mozilla
<micahg> xulrunner is going to be in universe in Lucid
<gnomefreak> for other apps but since firefox is in main it would be all in one but provide xulrunner for other browsers?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it will not provide anything for other apps
<micahg> except x-www-browser :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<micahg> everything's moving to webkit anyways
<micahg> or so it seems
<gnomefreak> ok so with 4.0 we will provide it for all releases of Ubuntu?  yeah they are moving to webkit shotly after they moved to xulrunner :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, we will provide steady updates in stable releases
<micahg> gnomefreak: and the source package is changing
<micahg> firefox for current
<micahg> next and trunk are TBD
<gnomefreak> epiphany used both 2 different packages but now its one package that uses both (that confused the hell out of me how to decide what one you want
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're going to try to backport karmic webkit for previous releases to drop epiphany-gecko
<gnomefreak> that defeats the whole stable release updates per Ubuntu policy
<micahg> gnomefreak: firefox already has an exception
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<micahg> but because of security concerns for xulrunner, we have to do some extensive backporting
<gnomefreak> so really Mozilla will not release liek they did for 2.0->3.0 it will continue to be updates with security and new features it just seems weird
<gnomefreak> that is why we have never packported Mozilla apps as it becomes a bitch for depends/rdepends
<gnomefreak> s/packported/backported
<gnomefreak> well if you need help with the backporting let me know i can spin 1 or more a day depending on how long a package builds (depending on package)
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, that's why xulrunner is moving to universe so we don't have to do this again
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah
<gnomefreak> ok be back i need to eat
<micahg> epiphany moving to webkit made things easier I think
<ccheney> grr pulling in the other macro boilerplate appears to be wanting to pull all of the rest of glib in with it
<asac> ccheney: what are you trying to pull?
<asac> what macro?
<asac> micahg: hi. you think you can get the PIE branches merged today?
<asac> gnomefreak76: yes, so
<asac> upstream aims for a more continous update process
<asac> e.g. similar to chromium, without long lasting old-stable branches
<asac> we dont know how that will look like, but we know it will happen
<asac> also they go for more frequent updates ... like every 6 weeks or so
<asac> which they already do for a while ... but both combined makes it overly hard to backport stuff for ages
<ccheney> the G_G_DEFINE_TYPE (GInetSocketAddress, g_inet_socket_address, G_TYPE_SOCKET_ADDRESS);
<ccheney> er G_DEFINE_TYPE (GInetSocketAddress, g_inet_socket_address, G_TYPE_SOCKET_ADDRESS);
 * ccheney is cleaning up the files a bit more so its more easy to see where parts came from
<jcastro> [reed]: mconnor: congrats!
<jcastro> stevel: belated congrats. :)
<asac> also gavin__, gandi ... congrats!
<gandi> asac: !
<gandi> :)
<gandi> asac: I wanted to ask you sth
<asac> gandi: shoot
<asac> i am here for a bit ;)
<gandi> asac: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model
<gandi> do you work with Kev on this?
<asac> yes
<gandi> do you have support from MoCo team?
<asac> gandi: in what way?
<asac> its about mainly two things:
<asac> 1. moving to firefox all-static ... and rolling that out to all releases (once the ohter branches go EOL)
<gandi> in discussing the approach, and how can we make it easier for your model to release stuff, and about the concept of replacing all embedded gecko with webkit to minimize the regression risk
<asac> 2. fighting with xulrunner reverse dependencies and extensions etc.
<gandi> we recently started a big discussion about how to support you better
<asac> hmm
<gandi> and I gave this link as an example of a big shift that we're not supporting you with
<gandi> beltzner asked if you're working with Kev on this
<gandi> I said I don't know
<asac> so what i often did, was trying to evangelize the importance of the embedding api
<asac> stability
<asac> and keeping that maintained with a long security support cycle
<asac> i talked to almost everyone about that ...
<gandi> basically, fwik pascal and several other guys suggest that we should consider starting our ppa
<gandi> or another channel with .devs
<gandi> .debs
<asac> and i never got any positive feedback on that except some security team members ;)
<gandi> yea, so it boils down to the question
<asac> the main line is: "firefox is our product"
<gandi> sec, otp
<asac> everything else: someone needs to step up to do that
<asac> gandi: please dont start shipping debs ;)
<asac> thats really a mess
<asac> come to us and work with us on the packages you want to see shipped :)
<gandi> mhm
<asac> if you ship packages it will become messy for sure.
<asac> the problem is that there should be one package for all .deb based distros imo. however, mozilla doesnt run a distro so they are not aware of all the details and hence, their package will never be such a "one package"
<gandi> we'd like to ship nightliy debs
<asac> however, if mozilla works with us directly on such a package, all will be different
<gandi> ok
<asac> gandi: we ship nightly debs for ages
<asac> we even talked about putting the packaging in mozilla-central somehow
<gandi> mhm
<gandi> otp
<asac> however, its a bit tricky and needs some up-front discussion
<micahg> asac: sure, by when?
<asac> micahg: now ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> well, whenever you can
<jcastro> yeah, let's do it now. :)
<asac> i want to get the final roughest edges flashed out and just release 3.6 final to lucid ;)
<asac> at best today ;)
<asac> jcastro: do what now?
<micahg> asac: which branch needs it immediately?
<asac> 3.6.head
<jcastro> asac: get the discussion started
<asac> yes. we can try that again. but imo it would be simpler to get mozilla folks involved with our package branches to start with
<jcastro> indeed
<gandi> asac: the deal is. we'd like to ship 64bit, we'd like to ship nightly builds, beta builds and stable builds similarly separately to how we distribute channels. I think that for now you ship only nightlies, right?
<gandi> you don't ship betas separately?
<fta> asac, did you fix 3.6?
<asac> gandi: we can ship everything.
<gandi> ok
<asac> gandi: actually even you can ship everything.
<asac> just use a ppa and use our packaging branches
<asac> rather than doing your own stuff that isnt used
<yofel> hi, is there a chance firefox 3.6 will get backported to karmic?
<gandi> we'd like also to remove the restriction that you set in the doc about having to reduce the dependency on xulrunner in order to improve the shipping policy for firefox
<micahg> yofel: yes, eventually
<yofel> micahg: ok thx :)
<asac> gandi: not sure what you mean. we dont put a restriction on the dependencies of xulrunner because we want to improve firefox. we do that because xulrunner is not maintainable security wise over the timespan of a support cycle
<gandi> ah, ok
<gandi> webkit is?
<asac> and once you have dependency on something, you cannot throw in major upgrades
<asac> so we move to all-static firefox, that can then go with major upgrades
<asac> gandi: webkit is also kind of a mess, but xulrunner is officially mess and for xulrunner there is someone explicitly saying that they wont do security support ;)
<asac> the main reason why to take webkit rather than xulrunner is that the gecko api was neglected for long time
<asac> so most upstreams already moved to webkit
<asac> e.g. gnome
<asac> and others
<asac> so the rational is that we can only support one engine: and since webkit is the market leader, we go for that
<asac> and try to get everything also move there
<asac> ;)
<asac> market leader - in the small embedding market for linux ;)
<and`> asac: do you link pinging me 20 times a day, don't you? :)
<asac> and`: you must change your nick ;)
<and`> asac: never! :)
<asac> that nick is really the worst you had so far ;)
<and`> don't worry, irssi doesnt pop up everytime so no problem really
<micahg> asac: do I have to merge PIE into xul191 first?
<asac> i think andv was the best
<and`> andv the best?
<and`> mmm...
<and`> didnt like it so much, I liked av or averi
<and`> but and is nice as well :)
<asac> micahg: there are two branches submitted. merge the firefox one in 3.5, the xulrunner one in 1.9.1, then the firefox one in 3.6 and xulrunner in 1.9.2
<and`> it must be the same of my DD account :)
<asac> then in 3.7 and 1.9.3 ;)
<micahg> asac: I won't have time to do all that till later tonight
<asac> its recognizable
<micahg> I could probably do one now
<asac> speaking about someone with nick "and" is kind of like odysseus naming himself "nobody" at the cyklop
<asac> gandi: so to summarize: dont do two different set of packages, but work on one standard packaging everywhere; i am happy to talk to you guys about ways of governance of such a cross-project effort
<asac> and figure what would make you feel comfortable
<asac> if you can setup such a discussion i would be really grateful
<gandi> asac: thanks a lot
<gandi> it is very very helpful and informative to me
<gandi> I'll carry it upstream and let you updated
<gandi> I basically believe that Mozilla screwed with helping Ubuntu ship xulrunner/firefox and we have to do extra work to fix that. I'm glad I asked you so that we wont spend cycles on doing useless stuff :)
<dauerbaustelle> hi there, I think the 3.6 ppa dependencies are broken, at least for the firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.6-dbg packages
<asac> gandi: right. so mozilla screwed somewhat, but i am quite sure that that was intentional. i am happy to hear that there is thinking ongoing and i am happy to discuss this all in depth with anyone who wants to improve the situation
<dauerbaustelle> the firefox 3.5 package depends on the firefox metapackage, which depends on firefox 3.6
<dauerbaustelle> is that indented?
<micahg> dauerbaustelle: no
<micahg> actually, isk
<micahg> idk
<micahg> well, the way it's set up now, if you just try to install firefox-3.5 from the PPA, you'll get firefox 3.6
<dauerbaustelle> and firefox-3.6-dbg depends on firefox-dbg, which depends on a wrong hg revsison... I'll find out which one those are, one minute
<and`> asac: lol, luckily I'm on irssi, so I don't have xchat blinking every minute :)
<moted> Gents, congrats on the code push today.  I'm using the daily 3.6 build with the Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_15 successfully detected, but it's won't load any applets.  Just wondering if anyone had seen anything like this?
<dauerbaustelle> firefox-dbg depends on 3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~karmic, whereas the current firefox version in the ppa is (...)~umd1~(...)
<gandi> asac: I wrote a summary of what you said. I'll make sure we get back to you. Thanks again!
<gandi> and btw. "and" nickname is definitely high on my list of the worst nicknames to pick. Congrats!
<asac> gandi: thanks a lot!
<asac> "and" is like odysseus calling himself "nobody" on the cyclops island ;)
<asac> moted: which java version ?
<dauerbaustelle> can I support you fixing the dependency problems? ;-)
<gandi> "and" is like saying "i don't want to work, I want to spend my life being disturbed by highlights"
<vish> asac: hi.. when adhoc or gsm icons need signal strengths  , could you ping me regarding the names , I'll need add them to Humanity
<moted> java version "1.6.0_15"
<moted> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03)
<moted> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 14.1-b02, mixed mode)
<and`> gandi: thanks for the kind comment
<gandi> :)
<asac> i like if someone openly criticizes ... helps to address that
<and`> asac: I can't have a nickname which is different from my DD account
<asac> why not?
<and`> Freenode rules ;)
<asac> maybe you should hav choosen your dd account more wisely
<asac> or change that
<asac> you even changed your launchpad name ;)
<and`> yes, but av can't be used as DD account name
<and`> too short
<and`> there is a motivation for everything and criticing without knowing things is not the best really :)
<and`> asac: looks like you started not "loving" me so much these days, I hope that is not for the discussion we had the other day, and if it is for that, then I can't do anything to "fix" such situation, that's simply what I think :)
<dauerbaustelle> would someone mind having a look on the depency problems? I'd like to have my browser back :-)
<asac> and`: huh? nothing changed ;)
<asac> all is fine
<micahg> dauerbaustelle: manually install the firefox-3.5 versions of the packages
<asac> dauerbaustelle: are you running dailiesß
<asac> workaroud is to uninstall firefox-3.6
<asac> and just upgrade
<asac> you will get to firefox-3.6
 * asac should ship a simple transition package in daily ppa
<dauerbaustelle> I have completely removed all firefox packages and then reinstalled 3.6
<dauerbaustelle> but I still can't install the debugging symbol packages
<and`> asac: anyway I love my nick and I will tolerate any ping, so it's ok really! :)
<dauerbaustelle> nor the gnome support packages
<asac> and`: heh. then dont complain ;)... thats the only thing that triggered any comment on that nick
<and`> asac: nope, my phrase before was just a joke, not a complain :)
<vish> asac: ... are adhoc or gsm icons signal strengths likely to land in time for Lucid?
<dauerbaustelle> that's the error trying to install the gnome support packages throws:
<dauerbaustelle> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/components/libnkgnomevfs.so', which is also in package firefox 0:3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~karmic
<dauerbaustelle> I'll paste the full traceback
<dauerbaustelle> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/168115/ here it is
<dauerbaustelle> and still it's a problem that you can't install 3.5, because that's installing 3.6, which is removing 3.5
<micahg> dauerbaustelle: you don't need the gnome-support package anymore
<and`> gandi: I just read the other comment you gave me, lol
<dauerbaustelle> why is it shipped, then?
<and`> gandi: damn you :)
<gandi> and what can I say?
<gandi> ;)
<asac> dauerbaustelle: yes, thats fixed in tomorrows dailies
<asac> try to install it twice
<asac> it should continue
<asac> on second attempt
<dauerbaustelle> what, the gnome-support thing?
<asac> its for gnome support. previously we had .so in there
<asac> now they are in default package and that one only has the proper dependencies
<asac> to ensure tha the gnome support works
<asac> so keep it
<micahg> that's what I meant...
<dauerbaustelle> asac, what do you mean by "install it twice"?
<asac> dauerbaustelle: run apt-get dist-upgrade twice
<asac> doesnt that help?
<asac> or run apt-get install firefox-gnome-support
<asac> ;)
<asac> manually
<asac> or run dpkg -i /path/to/firefox-gnome*.deb
<dauerbaustelle> I still can't install it, because apt complains about that libngnomevfs.so which it doesn't want to overwrite
<dauerbaustelle> dist-upgrade did exactly *nothing*
<asac> ok
<asac> then remove firefox-3.6-gnome-support ;)
<asac> upgrade
<asac> and install firefox-gnome-support afterwards
<dauerbaustelle> I did
<dauerbaustelle> dist-upgrade did nothing
<micahg> it should just want firefox-gnome-support now
<dauerbaustelle> doesn't
<asac> dauerbaustelle: paste dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac> actually
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac> -> paste.ubuntu.com
<dauerbaustelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360231/
<asac> dauerbaustelle: yeah ... so install firefox-gnome-support and you should be set
<asac> also wait a bit
<dauerbaustelle> yeah this works
<asac> i am trying to get the transitional package somewhere
<dauerbaustelle> but why not firefox-3.6-gnome-support? wtf
<asac> dauerbaustelle: thats too much detail to explain atm ... tomorrow all will be good for those that havent upgraded yet.
<micahg> dauerbaustelle: firefox-3.6 won't be versioned anymore
<dauerbaustelle> hm, well then, next problem: firefox debugging mode doesn't work, "not in executable format"
<dauerbaustelle> maany problems :D
<dauerbaustelle> shall I wait until tomorrow?
<asac> dauerbaustelle: that never worked the way you think it works ;)
<asac> at least i think
<asac> dauerbaustelle: what are you running?
<dauerbaustelle> firefox -g or gdb /usr/lib/firefox.../firefox
<gnomefreak> its only going to be "firefox"? :(
 * asac checks
<asac> dauerbaustelle: http://pastebin.com/f45650d1f
<asac> dauerbaustelle: replace your /usr/bin/firefox with that
<dauerbaustelle> I'll try. Is this only a problem of mine because I upgrade today (when the packages where broken), or did that never worked the way it should?
<dauerbaustelle> s/worked/work/
<asac> dauerbaustelle: firefox -g? thats a bug in the new package for firefox 3.6 we landed yesterday
<dauerbaustelle> now I'm getting Reading symbols from /usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/firefox-bin...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<dauerbaustelle> (the debugging symbol packages are installed)
<gnomefreak> micahg: if you let me know when SM2 is fixed (grabs 2.0 not 2.1 and versioning fixed) ill spin it and test it, i can also upload to a PPA if needed
<asac> dauerbaustelle: firefox-dbg is installed?
<gnomefreak> flash bug or extension bug?
<dauerbaustelle> asac, I can't..wtf.
<asac> seems now
<asac> not
<dauerbaustelle> firefox-dbg: Depends: firefox-3.6 (= 3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~karmic) but 3.6~hg20100117r33523+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic is to be installed
<asac> remove the -3.6 package first
<dauerbaustelle> ah
<asac> thats the same as the gnome-support basically
<asac> is fixed
<asac> tomorrow
<dauerbaustelle> same error after removing firefox-3.6-dbg
 * gnomefreak wonders why it wants to install a lower version than what is installed
<asac> dauerbaustelle: for me firefox-dbg is:
<asac> Replaces: firefox-3.5-dbg, firefox-3.6-dbg
<asac> Depends: firefox-3.6 (= 3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~karmic)
<asac> Conflicts: firefox-3.5-dbg (<< 3.6~hg20100117r33523), firefox-3.6-dbg (<< 3.6~hg20100117r33523+nobinonly)
<gnomefreak> -dbg updated for 3.6 yet?
<asac> oh wait
<asac> dauerbaustelle: fixed now ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> so for now you have to force ignoredependes or wait till tomorrow for the -dbg package
<asac> 4am UTC
<asac> dauerbaustelle: do you have instant need for dbg symbols? then get the .deb and run dpkg -i --force-depends PACKAGEFILENAME
<dauerbaustelle> yes, I'll do
<dauerbaustelle> gna
<dauerbaustelle> still no debugging symbols
<dauerbaustelle> oh wait
<dauerbaustelle> asac, you mean this deb? ...pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-dbg_3.6~hg20100120r33527+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~jaunty_i386.deb
<asac> is yes
<asac> yes
<dauerbaustelle> ook
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<asac> the special transition packages for karmic should be there too soon ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: i got mail from Joe. I made my comments about SM2.0 and added you to CC since i mentioned you ;)
<gnomefreak> those issues need to be worked out before i can build it for any reason since its grabbing 2.1 not sure how he built 2.0 if he did (made a script)? but he should stick with -devscripts since it adds nobinonly script in it but you will get email :)
<gnomefreak> that is before we can push into any Ubuntu release
<gnomefreak> as i see it
 * gnomefreak gone need to get work done here before people get here
<technoviking> This sound ok? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8702588
 * ccheney thinks he is making some progress on the patch, it keeps getting larger more and more functions :-\
<asac> ccheney: for what are you pulling in new functions?
<ccheney> yea i think i got one of the get_types to stop complaining! :)
<ccheney> asac: having to pull lots more stuff to get the macros to work properly to get the get_type errors to go away
<asac> the G_DEFINE_TYPE macros should be in hardy glib
<asac> ccheney: which macros?
<asac> more than the DEFINE_TYPE?
<ccheney> those type macros the stuff that it pulls in is more for the particular classes that the get_type was showing up as missing
<asac> i think you dont need the rest if the code doesnt use them
<ccheney> eg gsocketaddress, etc
<ccheney> it won't build without the other functions once i add the macros in
<asac> so you say only the G_DEFINE_TYPE macro does that?
<ccheney> for gsocketaddress it was this:
<ccheney> G_DEFINE_ABSTRACT_TYPE_WITH_CODE (GSocketAddress, g_socket_address, G_TYPE_OBJECT,
<ccheney>                                   G_IMPLEMENT_INTERFACE (G_TYPE_SOCKET_CONNECTABLE,
<ccheney>                                                          g_socket_address_connectable_iface_init))
<ccheney> which caused a lot of more functions to become needed
<asac> ok. so the iface_init
<asac> yeah
<asac> the macros themselve shouldnt need anything new though
<asac> G_TYPE_SOCKET_CONNECTABLE -> needs to be pulled in too
<asac> right
<asac> ccheney: can you publish an checkpoint patch EOD?
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> i didn't completely finish reorganizing the c file but the header should be much more easy to read now
<asac> great
<asac> anyone here who hasnt upgraded to latest dailies, but has firefox-3.6 ?
<micahg> asac: yes :)
<asac> micahg: really ... cool.
<asac> so the sandbox ppa (~asac)
<micahg> asac: I have rc2 that I spun
<asac> has the fake transition packages i wanted to in ject
<asac> micahg: but before the renaming?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> hmm. wonder if that would upgrade to our ~rc2
<asac> err
<asac> ~hg
<asac> micahg: can you add https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<asac> and post what apt-get dist-upgrade suggests (dont run it)
<micahg> nothing
 * micahg thinks it's because of ~rc2
<asac> micahg: do you have the dailies too?
<asac> e.g. the ppa?
<micahg> yep
<asac> dpkg -l firefox\* ;)
<asac> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac> ;)
<micahg> I can install the old daily package
<asac> karmic?
<micahg> yep
<asac> so the fake transition packages should be higher ... its 3.6+karmic
<asac> apt-cache show firefox-3.6 please
<asac> does that show the 3.6+karmic fake package?
<asac> (should list more than one)
<asac> oh ... do you have any pins etc.?
<asac> i had some i didnt even know ... and those caused something similar
<micahg> yep, shows 3.6+karmic
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I do :)
<asac> ok... so maybe downgrade all firefox-3.6* packages to the versions before the transition
<asac> remove the -gnome-support one (thats buggy atm)
<asac> and then see if dist-upgrade is better ;)
<asac> micahg: whats your local package version exactly? 3.6~rc2... ?
<micahg>  3.6~rc2~micahg+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1
<asac> yeah
<asac> so if you could downgrade like mentioned up and then remove the pins and show what dist-upgrade suggests i would be happy ;)
<micahg> downgrading right now
<micahg> pins won't matter since daily and your ppa are the same
<micahg> problem is my moz-beta is higher than daily
<micahg> The following packages will be upgraded:
<micahg>   firefox-3.6 firefox-3.6-branding
<asac> right. but the firefox-3.6 package from the fake thing should still go up ... it doesnt have tight dependencies on versions or something
<micahg> fake thing?
<asac> check https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<asac> the binaries produced by  ffox36-daily-transition-special - 3.6+karmic
<micahg> my web browser is broke ;P
<asac> i didnt add transitional packages for 3.6 because i dont want them in the archive
<asac> so i want to inject that package for our daily users to properly transition
 * micahg fires up arora
<asac> so i put empty firefox-3.6 etc. in there
<asac> that depend on firefox etc.
<asac> only
<asac> heh. finally a reason for that ;)
<micahg> k, but the transition isn't trying to upgrade firefox or anything els
<asac> so lets see what happens after downgrade ;)
<asac> so you downgraded?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> and dist-upgrade still shows nothing?
<asac> maybe you kept some ~rc2 package ... like -dbg etc. ?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f515f46dd
<micahg> The following packages will be upgraded:
<micahg>   firefox-3.6 firefox-3.6-branding
<asac> yes, thats the pin i would think
<asac> hmm
<asac> i really think thats the pin
<asac> firefox-3.6 only came from ppa
<micahg> k, I'll remove
<asac> firefox from archive
<asac> so if you prefer archive over ppa nothing would happen
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360321/
 * micahg had a lot of PPAs :)
<asac> micahg: ok. so remove firefox-3.6-gnome-support if you have that (seems you dont)
<micahg> I removed it
<asac> then check that you have the current firefox launcher in the gnome-panel
<asac> e.g. for firefox 3.5
<asac> after upgrade it should still be there
<asac> (just with the blue globe)
<micahg> k
<asac> micahg: what would upgrade do?
<asac> e.g. without dist-upgrade?
<micahg> install all those package I don't want
<asac> paste please ;)
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360322/
<asac> hmm.
<asac> can you paste your dpkg -l firefox\* please ?
<asac> want to check why its kept back
<micahg> sorry
<asac> sorry?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f44f3ffdb
<micahg> didn't doo it earlier ;)
<asac> micahg: heh. np. do you see any package there that isnt installed, that is mentioned in the dist-upgrade?
<asac> i mean ... for the firefox ones
<asac> does dist-upgrade also suggest to remove something? or just the part you pasted?
<micahg> no, just what I pasted
<micahg> looks like it covers everything
<asac> micahg: if you fire up update-manager ... it doesnt want to upgrade firefox etc?
<micahg> no, it does
<asac> really?
<asac> hmm. strange
<asac> and sudo aptitude upgrade ?
<asac> does that complain?
<asac> or keep back the firefox?
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360328/
<asac> please also run sudo apt-get -oDebug::pkgProblemResolver=true  upgrade
<asac> and post whats going on ;)
<asac> hmm.
<asac> firefox-3.5-branding removed
 * asac checks firefox-branding
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360330/
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: ok i committed a provides: for all the packages now. lets hope that resolves it. maybe stick to that state till next daily has finished and see if just upgrade also works smoothly
<asac> otherwise ... if update-manager (without -d) works, thats probably fine ... not 100% sure though if it would work in stable release update-manager
<asac> oh wait ... you are running karmic. so yeah. if update-manager works its probably fine, but we should check if tomorrows builds are perfect
 * asac copies the fake transition packages to daily and hopes its all good :)
<asac> damage done ;)
<asac> lets hope
<micahg> asac: can I restore my browser now?
<asac> why is it broken?
<asac> i hoped you can try tomorrow ;)
<micahg> I can put it back like this tomorrow
<asac> ok
<asac> whatever feels good to you
<asac> i hope its fine
<asac> ;)
 * micahg needs browser for work :)
<asac> heh
<asac> eah
<micahg> what do you think of a firefox-stable PPA?
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> ccheney: do you know gcc-uno?
<asac> ;)
<asac> micahg: yes, i want to make one ppa for each channel
<asac> now that we dont want to care about version transitions that should work nicely
<micahg> asac: can we start with stable?
<asac> e.g. we can have one ppa for each channel
<micahg> and do it after it's in lucid?
<asac> no
<asac> we can set it up now
<asac> otherwise it will never happen i presume ;)
<asac> fta: are you there?
<micahg> asac: I'm not talking about a bot based one
<asac> right
<asac> still want to check with him
<micahg> k
<asac> we talked about this a few times ;)
<ripps> meh, youtube html 5 still doesn't work with chromium
<micahg> ripps: if they weren't using h.264, they could make it work with everything
<ripps> micahg: so, the chromium-ffmpeg package doesn't include h.264 support?
<micahg> idk
 * micahg just knows that's why it won't work with ff
<Fernandos> hi
<RAOF> I thought the chromium nonfree ffmpeg package did include h.264 support.
<Fernandos> I've Thunderbird 3 and have 2 email accounts one having "junk" as the spam folder and the other having "Spam" as the spam folder. How can I make them display under the >Junk tree?
<ripps> RAOF: I already have chromium-codecs-nonfree installed, but youtube still says my browser doesn't support the video
<micahg> ripps: maybe it's the user agent?
<mahfouz> I just got this after firefox from ppa is now 3.6:
<mahfouz> > firefox
<mahfouz> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/firefox: 59: dirname: Permission denied
<mahfouz> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/firefox: 88: /bin/pwd: Permission denied
<mahfouz> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/run-mozilla.sh: 39: dirname: Permission denied
<mahfouz> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RAOF> ripps: Yeah, I've just checked.  -nonfree says it should support h.264, but youtube doesn't detect support.
<micahg> mahfouz: try pastebin next time :)
<mahfouz> ok
<mahfouz> can you read it?
<ripps> How do I change chromium's user-agent so it thinks I'm using google-chrome?
<mahfouz> there is a problem with the transition to 3.6 in ppa
<asac> mahfouz: at best wait till 5am UTC ;)
<mahfouz> ok
<mahfouz> thx
<mahfouz> just wanted to report it
<asac> mahfouz: so if it doesnt help in 12 hours come here ;)
<asac> i hope we fixed all cases now ;)
<ripps> Hmm.... even using the chromeleon extension in chromium to spoof my useragent doesn't work.
<fta> asac, ?
<fta> RAOF, ripps: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13416#c36 and c37
<ripps> fta: ah thanks, will the patch see the -dev ppa?
<fta> ripps, it's not about user agent either
<fta> ripps, if it works, most probably
<micahg> fta: asac and I were talking about a PPAs for firefox channels
<fta> and?
<micahg> asac: said he was discussing with you
 * micahg wanted to make a firefox-stable PPA after ff36 gets into lucid
<fta> i have nothing against it, if that's the question
 * micahg doesn't know what the question is...pokes asac
<asac> fta: hi
<asac> fta: so ... two choices: either we put that in ~mozillateam ... or ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/stable
<asac> or webtech ;)
<asac> three
 * micahg votes for ~mozillateam
<fta> who/what will populate this ppa?
 * micahg figured he could after a release from mozilla
<micahg> should be easy now that it's all in one
<asac> fta: for now manual. later: undefined
<mahfouz> what's the diff between firefox-stable and regular lucid-updates?
<asac> mahfouz: lucid-updates?
<asac> we are still developing ;)
<micahg> mahfouz: PPA might be bleeding edge release
<mahfouz> asac: I mean the regular firefox updates coming thru regular ubuntu repos
<asac> yes
<micahg> timing
<asac> firefox-stable will have the latest stable packages backported
<mahfouz> you mean because ubuntu repos will not update 3.6 --> 37
<asac> even if the archive is still stuck to the previous one
<mahfouz> yes
<asac> mahfouz: we might. but we will probably update later there
<asac> basically when the other version is EOL upstream
<asac> in the end it might not be that different
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-22
<mahfouz> i guess lucid will have 3.6 not 3.7
<micahg> like if there's a major update by mozilla PPA might get it and archive might not for weeks/months
<asac> but for now it definitly is ;)
<micahg> asac: so, what should the PPA name be?
<micahg> and where?
<asac> micahg: i think firefox-stable
<asac> fta didnt vote?
<micahg> asac: under ~mozillateam?
<asac> micahg: created https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<fta> if it's manual, i don't mind where. but ~mozillateam has been a kitchen sink for a long time, bad idea.
<asac> so thats it ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> as soon as it hits lucid, I'll backport
<asac> fta: we have a new name, so the ppa can stay random crack ;)
 * micahg will delete his own ff-stable PPA :)
<micahg> asac: can we do thunderbird-stable as well?
<asac> micahg: lets first get firefox-stable flying
<micahg> asac: k ;)
<asac> for tbird we first have to finish the package rename and the upload to lucid
<micahg> asac: k, you doing that or should I try again?
<asac> micahg: give it a try again. i will hav eto do it over weekend if you fail ;)
<fta> ok, i'm off. 'night all
<asac> night fta
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> if I don't finish by Sun morning I'll let you know asac
<asac> micahg: guess on sat nothing will happen, so let me know friday night :)
<micahg> asac: I was going to do most of the work sat night :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> if i start before ill let you know
<micahg> tonight I have to finish up this work project
<asac> so ok
<micahg> k
 * asac has to leave the party too ... early appointment tomorrow
<ccheney> asac: hmm don't know about gcc-uno
<LLStarks> hey asac. will there now be a 3.8/4.0 mercurial trunk?
<ejat> anyone having this with latest chromium ?
<ejat> Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<ejat> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents.
<micahg> asac: you're not up, are you?
<micahg> asac: nm
<ccheney> asac: the new diff is under my incoming dir on chinstrap
<RAOF> I've just been made aware of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel ; I see that we're going to drop support for packages using xulrunner.
<micahg> RAOF: he's not around...
<RAOF> micahg: asac's the only one who'll be interested in that?
<micahg> RAOF: interested?  he'll be the only one to answer you about plans :)
<RAOF> Ah, ok.
<RAOF> I was just going to suggest that we might need to port gnome-shell to seed rather than gjs if mozilla libraries are going away.
<micahg> RAOF: probably not a bad idea, but you can check with him, usually back around 9 or 10 UTC
<EruditeHermit> hey, is there a firefox-3.6 package for karmic that replaces the default firefox?
<EruditeHermit> the ppas seem to only install it as namoroka
<kbrosnan> not at this time
<asac> moin moin
<andersk> It looks like firefox 3.6 in the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA recently started configuring itself with --disable-system-cairo, which makes subpixel fonts look poor.  Where’s the right place to report this?
<asac> andersk: here
<asac> and upstrem
<asac> though i doubt that we will see a fix for this ;)
<asac> upstream wants us to use in-source cairo (like verything else)
<andersk> Ew.
<asac> and the in-source cairo has problem to talk to the system cairo used gtk
<asac> ;)
<asac> i investigated once ... it was bad for in-source cairo. yes
<asac> andersk: please file a bug upstream though
<asac> its important to get filed
<RAOF> asac: Regarding the dropping of xulrunner to universe, has any thought been given to gnome-shell at this point?
<andersk> Okay.  Is there context I can link to that shows where upstream asked for in-source cairo?  (which justifies this as an upstream bug)
<asac> andersk: no. file the bug without that comment
<asac> andersk: all bugs are upstream ;) ... no need for justification
<asac> you could confirm that ubuntu uses in-source cairo now ... so they dont start saying its our cairo
<asac> RAOF: gnome-shell needs to go somewhere else. in general we dont allow libmozjs consumers in main
<asac> as there are no ABI/API guarantees upstream
<asac> (for security updates that is)
<asac> afaik, it makes progress on that
<asac> i will check
<asac> once seb is online
<andersk> Yeah, I checked the build log to verify that the ubuntu-mozilla-daily package is built with --disable-system-cairo.
<andersk> and about:buildconfig
<andersk> I submitted https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in General "Poor subpixel font rendering compared to rest of system in FF3.6 on Ubuntu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<kbrosnan> please make sure that you are not hitting the following https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in Graphics "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<andersk> I don’t think so, my /etc/fonts/conf.d/11-lcd-filter-lcddefault.conf assigns lcdfilter=lcddefault to all fonts systemwide.
<andersk> And I use several non-GNOME applications that look fine (e.g. drscheme, gitk).  Not to mention Firefox itself until today.
<andersk> This was previously fixed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/164640 (with the fix being to start using system cairo).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 164640 in xulrunner-1.9 "Build Firefox 3 against a subpixel-patched cairo" [Medium,Fix released]
<RAOF> asac: gnome-shell could be ported to seed relatively painlessly I believe.
<BUGabundo_remote> yawn o/
<asac> RAOF: right. and i thought that was already ongoing (and also discussed upstream)
<asac> andersk: can you do me a favour and check whether chaning the subpixel rendering type in the gnome settings changes anything at all?
<asac> same for hinting style
<asac> does that make any difference if you change something there
<asac> andersk: did you upgrade dailies today? did that went smooth?
<asac> packaging wise
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> asac: so xulrunner won't be removed ?
<asac> TBD
<asac> i guess we wont be able to get rid of it completely
<[reed]> asac: cairo issues aren't gtk widget.... they go in Core :: Graphics
<[reed]> fyi for future :)
<asac> [reed]: early in the morning. i didnt even spot that entry ;)
<asac> i scrolled a few times up and down and knew it was wrong somewhat
<AnAnt> asac: so, will it be sync'ed from Debian ?
<AnAnt> asac: Debian have added a debhelper script in xulrunner
<asac> we have that too afaik
<asac> and for now we wont sync
<asac> maybe next cycle
<asac> depends on a few things
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<White_Sloun> hi, I get a little bug in firefox-3.6 installing from PPA http://pastebin.com/f45d7c4b0
<White_Sloun> I use ubuntu 9.04
<asac> let me check
<asac> White_Sloun: can you stay here for a few more hours? we have to wait for jdstrand for that
<asac> he is in US and will probably wake up a bit later
<asac> most likely we need to not do apparmore on jaunty
<asac> White_Sloun: those odd characters in the paste .. whast that?
<White_Sloun> this is bad encoding for words in russian )
<asac> ah ;)
<White_Sloun> I will wait here for 2 hours, maybe more, for contact mail to segooon@gmail.com
<asac> thanks
<Greenery> i can't run firefox 3.6. Gtting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360570/
<asac> nmm
<asac> Greenery: dpkg -l firefox\* please
<Greenery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360575/
<asac> hmm
<asac> Greenery: dpkg -L firefox please
<Greenery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360577/
<asac> hmm
<asac> Greenery: run strace -f -eopen firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/out.log.txt
<asac> and after it failed:
<asac> post the out.log.txt
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.1pre/firefox: 59: dirname: Permission denied feels odd
<asac> Greenery: do you have apparmor profile enabled?
<Greenery> i've never used apparmor
<Greenery> i can't run the command you've just given me
<asac> why?
<Greenery> o wait nvm
<Greenery> >.<
<asac> what happens?
<asac> ok
<Greenery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360580/
<asac> Greenery: please post your dmesg output too
<Greenery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360582/
<asac> Greenery: yes, your apparmor profile is enabled it seems
<Greenery> oh okay, how do i disable it?
<Greenery> or can firefox work with apparmor enabled?
<asac> its supposed to work, but seems its buggy after the package rework
<asac> Greenery: try to run aa-complain /usr/bin/firefox
<asac> check if you have /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox afterwards
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> i think we need to work a bit on aa rules
<Greenery> ok it is available on that directory
<asac> doesnt help?
<Greenery> still can't open it
<asac> wait for jdstrand
<asac> he probably will be here in a bit
<asac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<asac> Greenery: sudo aa-complain /path/to/bin
<asac> Put all profiles into complain mode
<asac> sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/*
<asac> so try sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.fireofx
<asac> fox
<asac> so try sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<asac> or try all ;)
<asac> Greenery: ^^
<asac> check the help page above too
<Greenery> okay
<asac> jdstrand: we have /usr/bin/firefox now ... that runs /usr/lib/firefox-*/run-mozilla.sh ... which in turn runs /usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-bin :)
<asac> maybe appending the -bin to the profile be enough?
<Greenery> i got it working with sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/*
<asac> e.g.g
<asac> Greenery: thanks!
<asac> guess that should be fixed before i upload 3.6
<Greenery> at last ^^
<asac> Greenery: can you wait a bit ... i want you to try something ;)
<Greenery> sure
<asac> backup /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<asac> then edit that file
<asac> and to the line:
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox ...
<asac> make
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-*/firefox-bin
<asac> and see if that helps if you set everything in enforce mode again
<Greenery> do i edit this line: /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox{,*[^s][^h]} flags=(complain)
<Greenery> into the new one?
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: FF 3.7 WFM
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI
<asac> we didnt change 3.7 ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> coolio
<BUGabundo_remote> if you need smallish tests, let em know
<asac> you will get your sufferage soon ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> bit busy, but I can always spare some time for you
<asac> firefox 3.6 i am mostly concerned atm
<asac> so you are of the hook ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> eh
<BUGabundo_remote> oh before I forget
<asac> shoot
<BUGabundo_remote> seems changing NM wifi from user profile to all users works again
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: in lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> before it would not connect
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: yes
<asac> or dailies?
<asac> great
<BUGabundo_remote> think so
<asac> you dont run dailies?
<Greenery> ok, firefox load fine with the edit you asked
<BUGabundo_remote> network-manager:  Installed: 0.8~rc2-0ubuntu2~nmt3
<asac> Greenery: hmm. i am not 100% sure we need to reload the profile somewhat
<asac> Greenery: if you change back, does it stop working again?
<BUGabundo_remote>  *** 0.8~rc2-0ubuntu2~nmt3 0
<BUGabundo_remote>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<BUGabundo_remote>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo_remote>      0.8~rc2-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo_remote>         500 http://neacm.fe.up.pt lucid/main Packages
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: ok. so you probably didnt try recently?
 * asac assumes its not the last bit for rc2 that fixed it
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: if there is abug open about this, please post your findings and set to fix committed
<Greenery> asac: it works even if i changed it back
<asac> Greenery: right. thats why i think the profile thing wasnt reloaded
<asac> Greenery: did you run aa-enforce?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: no bug, from me at least
<[reed]> asac: can you remove 3.6 from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/449744/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 449744 in iceweasel "Firefox crashes when attempting to load Firebug 1.5 alphas" [Unknown,Fix released]
<BUGabundo_remote> I tried as recently as last week
<[reed]> I can't figure out how to do it
<[reed]> or maybe I don't have the needed permissions
<Greenery> asac: no i didn't run that
<asac> let me check
<BUGabundo_remote> didn't work. and yesterday it worked again
<asac> Greenery: you ened to ... atm you just complain
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: ok. when did you last try?
<asac> (and it didnt)
<asac> [reed]: thats fix released i guess?
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: I'm not entirely sure, but I think last week
<BUGabundo_remote> when I got a new router setup
<asac> you can set to invalid or fix released
<BUGabundo_remote> and created a new WiFi and tried to set up All Users
<Greenery> asac: I used aa-enforce, loads fine
<asac> [reed]: i think micahg intentionall set those so we remember to close the bug on next upload ...
<asac> or wasnt that fixed for "3.5.8"?
<[reed]> asac: but it never affected 3.6 in the first place, and people are getting confused
<asac> ah 3.6
<asac> sorry misread
<asac> ok
<asac> set to invalid
<asac> done
<[reed]> thanks
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> you set the wrong one
<[reed]> but now that I know what to do
<[reed]> I can fix!
<asac> ;)
<asac> [reed]: i fixed that i think
<asac> 3.6 -> invalid
<asac> 3.5 -> fix committed
<[reed]> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: strange request:
<BUGabundo_remote> we got several ppl here at work, running debian and using ubuntumozilla PPAs
<BUGabundo_remote> would you consider adding debian release branchs?
<BUGabundo_remote> at least would allow software-properties-kde/gtk to work, and handle depencies
 * BUGabundo_remote ducks
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: not sure what you want
<asac> folks should use ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaahahahahahaahah
<BUGabundo_remote> *should* is not Freedom of choice :D
<fta2> asac,  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/components/libnkgnomevfs.so', which is also in package firefox-3.6-gnome-support 0:3.6~hg20100117r33523+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic
<fta2> didn't you say you fixed it?
<asac> fta2: i added the replaces
<asac> check if firefox has replaces on firefox-3.6-gnome-support
<asac> firefox-3.6-gnome-support
<asac> thats what i see
<asac> in firefox branch i have
<fta2> $ apt-cache show firefox | grep Replace
<fta2> Replaces: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, firefox-3.6
<asac> fta2:
<asac> for my $copyright (sort keys %{$$data{$dir}{$license}}) {
<asac>       my @values = values %{$$data{$dir}{$license}};
<asac>       if ($#values == 1) {
<asac>         printf "Files: %s/*\n", $dir;
<asac>       } else {
<asac> fta2: thats odd. i definitly committed it
<asac> let me double check
<asac> yes. all committed
<asac> sure you ran update ?
<asac> fta2: so about that snippet ... that values == 1 seems to not work
<asac> i still get { } around single files
<asac> in licensecheck.pl
<fta2> $#values gives the number of values of that list minus 1
<fta2> so use 0 to test for only 1 item, and -1 for emptiness
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
 * asac tries
<asac> hmm doesnt help
<asac> nevermind
<asac> lets fix that later ;)
<asac> fta2: shit
<asac> so we need src/chrome/third_party/wtl
<asac> ?
<asac> Files: src/chrome/third_party/wtl/include/{atlapp.h,atlcrack.h,atlctrls.h,atlctrlw.h,atlctrlx.h,atlddx.h,atldlgs.h,atlfind.h,atlframe.h,atlgdi.h,atlmisc.h,atlprint.h,atlres.h,atlresce.h,atlscrl.h,atlsplit.h,atltheme.h,atluser.h,atlwince.h,atlwinx.h}
<asac> Copyright: Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.  This file is a part of the Windows Template Library. The use and distribution terms for this software are covered by the Microsoft Permissive License (Ms-PL) which can be found in the file:
 * asac hates that appearing ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: fta: if you have a moment: why do FF 3.6, 3.7 and Chromium all drop logins after restarting the browser on so many more sites then before ?
<BUGabundo_remote> a coworker just notice that after the upgrade for FF 3.6 in Mac.
<asac> no clue
<asac> guess websites get more broken
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<asac> chromium is bad in general for me
<asac> for logins
<BUGabundo_remote> firefox does the same
<asac> but firefox still works for the sites i am using
<BUGabundo_remote> stuff like gmail
<asac> works
<BUGabundo_remote> even with Remember Me
<asac> probably extension
<BUGabundo_remote> no addons on his mac
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: file upstream bug. havent seen it
<asac> and dont have a mac
<asac> fta2: do you know whats up with wtl?
 * asac almost dputted it ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: also happens to me in ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> so I tought it was a new Policy from browser makers
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: check with [reed] then
<BUGabundo_remote> (12:20:21 PM) i.ca: forteller: WTF? Has the Firefox 3.6 update yesterday + today deleted all my Firefox 3.6 beta/RC profiles!? :( !Ubuntu [19721095]
<BUGabundo_remote> I guess they were "imported", right?
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: users will get asked in todays update
<asac> yesterday it kept using the ffox 3.5 profile
<asac> fta2: i will drop it. afaics its only incuded for win
<[reed]> BUGabundo_remote: you're talking about cookies?
<[reed]> Chromium and Firefox use a very similar cookie implementation
<[reed]> as in, I think Chromium just uses Firefox's impl
<[reed]> so, if you see issues, please file bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: I think so
<[reed]> Core :: Networking: Cookies
<BUGabundo_remote> at least for site's I've seen it
<BUGabundo_remote> like gmail, identica, etc
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: what I'm seeing is sites that usually didn't logout before (early chromium/chromium 3, FF 3.5.x), now loose logins even if Remember Me box is selected
<BUGabundo_remote> but haven't managed to put my finger on it yet, its one of those "I have this strange feeling this wasn't like this before" cases, and a coworker just mentioned the same, reforcing my beliefes
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> so, you should enable NSPR logging for cookies
<[reed]> and file a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> how do I do that?!
<[reed]> one moment
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> file a bug, dwitte will tell you!
<BUGabundo_remote> okay
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: asac: fyi https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541356
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541356 in General "session lost after restart" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5
<asac> export
<asac> to get loads of verbose output
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: where to ?
<asac> in the terminal before you start
<asac> export NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5
<asac> firefox
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> browser already open
<BUGabundo_remote> restarting
<asac> killall firefox
<asac> firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> that's crazy debug
<BUGabundo_remote> teeing to a log
<BUGabundo_remote> lunch
<asac> fta2: CHROMIUM_FLAGS=${CHROMIUM_USER_FLAGS:-"$CHROMIUM_FLAGS"} as bashism?
<asac> chromium-browser.sh should be bash then i guess
<asac> do you know?
<fta2> asac, i don't think so
 * asac wonders how to find out ;)
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360651/
<asac> so pitti says its not a bashism, but doesnt make sense ;)
<fta2> asac, full example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360653/
<fta2> asac, basically, i hate bash and bashisms
<asac> fta2: but is dash a proof? does it work in posh?
<fta2> in ubuntu, /bin/sh is dash, so it works fine
<asac> sure
<fta2> even if /bin/sh is bash, it's fine too
<asac> anyway, pitti agrees with you
<asac> thats good enough for me
<asac> fta2: ill remove "do something aobut amd64" from TODO
<jdstrand> Greenery, asac: aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/* is way too heavy-handed. All the apparmor profiles are now in complain mode. Better to just do: sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6
<asac> jdstrand: i commited something to firefox-3.6.head ... can you check that
<asac> (for apparmor)
<jdstrand> Greenery: please perform: sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/* ; sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6
<asac> we have a new binary now -> firefox-bin
<asac> its run like firefox -> run-mozilla.sh -> firefox-bin
<jdstrand> asac: I already made the dirname and pwd changes yesterday I think
<asac> hmm
<asac> so its a real issue?
<asac> ok
<asac> but the binary name is now wrong
<asac> so i think -bin is correct there
<jdstrand> asac: r476 and r477 should have fixed those (timestamp: Thu 2010-01-21 07:32:53 -0600)
<asac> hmm
<asac> jdstrand: yeah.
<jdstrand> asac: the profile is supposed to protect /usr/lib/@APPNAME@*/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}
<asac> jdstrand: i changed that to:
<asac> /usr/lib/@APPNAME@*/firefox-bin...
<jdstrand> asac: we don't protect /usr/bin
<asac> right
<asac> but the binary doesnt exist in the all-static build ;)
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> thats why he got busted
<jdstrand> (I'm just working through the two distinct issues we are having)
<asac> like /usr/bin/firefox calls /usr/lib/APPDIR/run-mozilla.sh (to set envs) and calls /usr/lib/appdir/firefox-bin (the real binary)
<asac> right
<jdstrand> asac: you changed the pathname already?
<asac> yes
<asac> just wanted to check with you if thats obviously wrong
<asac> because he couldnt really confirm that it worked
 * jdstrand pulls the latest commits
<asac> jdstrand: you can check the firefox .deb in daily
<jdstrand> k
<asac> that doesnt have the new profile yet though
<asac> apparmore file i mean
<asac> but i just added -bin
<jdstrand> asac: so the daily has the updated path is what you are saying?
<asac> asac: It supports usr/local/bin/tls.py but not usr/local/bin/tls which is why I comment.
<asac> fta2: thats about the tlslite patch
 * asac checks
<asac> jdstrand: right.
<fta2> asac, eh?
<jdstrand> asac: ok, I'll review it and make changes if needed. at first glance it seems fine
<fta2> asac, why do you need tls?
<fta2> it's needed only to run the testsuite (in chromium)
<asac> fta2: you have a patch
<fta2> you can drop it, pitti rejected my system phython-tlslite package so i'm back to the in-source one
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> i fixed it fo rnow
<asac> e.g. added that path ;)
<asac> we can drop it if you are ok
 * asac does that
<Greenery> jdstrand: asac: so do I need to perform the command?
<jdstrand> Greenery: please perform the command I mentioned. right now you disabled too many apparmor protections. you only wanted to disabled firefox, but you disabled dhclient, cups, tcpdump, ...
<jdstrand> Greenery: the command I gave will enable everything again, then complain for firefox
<Greenery> ok done
<jdstrand> Greenery: we should have the apparmor fix for firefox 3.6 in the next daily, if your interested in testing it out tomorrow
<asac> or in lucid tonight ;)
 * asac will throw the bomb in today -- almost official
<asac> together with chromium ;)
<asac> bang!
<jdstrand> asac: the apparmor profile, while disabled, is a supported feature for firefox in Ubuntu. I'd like to make sure that when you transition away that the new person (people) are testing firefox with the profile enabled before uploading (at least to Ubuntu, but preferably in the dailies too). what would be the best way to ensure that?
<BUGabundo_remote> autch
<asac> fta2: is the package lintian clean?
<asac> do you have the warnings for the binary lintian check at hand ?
<jdstrand> asac: so is /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox-bin the thing we want to protect? what is /usr/lib/firefox*/firefox?
<asac> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> ah, it is a shell script
<asac> ah sorry didnt see the last question
<asac> its a script
<asac> yet another ;)
<jdstrand> asac: and firefox-bin doesn't exist in 3.5?
<asac> it doesnt exist for xulrunner builds
<asac> only for all-static
<jdstrand> ok cool
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: [reed]: FYI 3.6 seems to handle proxy auth much better, only one pop up :P #WIN
<jdstrand> then I can make that much cleaner
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: great
<asac> there was a bug in ubuntu ... we should close it after upload
<asac> jdstrand: much cleaner?
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah, hence the FYI :)
<jdstrand> asac: the globbing
<asac> jdstrand: e.g. no xulrunner access etc.?
<asac> hmm ok.
<asac> i trust you  ;)
<jdstrand> asac: the profile will need to be reworked for the xul changes, etc
<jdstrand> it is going to get an overhaul for lucid anyway
<jdstrand> but not today
<jdstrand> asac: so, with the static build, are you planning to be able to have 3.7 and 3.6 co-installable?
<jdstrand> (like now)
<jdstrand> asac: if so, /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox and '/usr/lib/firefox*/...' are too general
<jdstrand> (/etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox is a conffile, so dpkg will barf, and even if you fix that, that specific globbing will cause problems)
<fta2> asac, sorry, i'm busy with work, i can build it and give you the lintian traces (there are a few), it have that as part of my usual pbuilder setup
<mbana> anyone using the new firefox
<maxb> Hi. I'm using thunderbird 3 from the umd ppa, but find I'm missing enigmail (It needs a new version built to work with TB3).  Are there any existing packaged extensions for TB3 that might help me understand what a package of one is supposed to look like, such that I might attempt to update the enigmail package? Am I a fool to contemplate this with no prior experience of the mozilla buildsystem?
<jdstrand> asac: well, I can see it is a problem-- I am going to adjust it so it use @APPNAME@-@APPVER@ for now
<jdstrand> asac: that will make it so dailies are co-installable and the profiles will protect what they are intended to
<mbana> so i upgraded to 3.6
<mbana> the font hinting is well off
<asac> mbana: yes, I missed you so much ;)
<mbana> lmfao
<mbana> !
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "Poor subpixel font rendering compared to rest of system in FF3.6 on Ubuntu" [Normal,New]
<joe_l> I'm working on a package for seamonkey 2.0 and could use some help with the package name. Can someone help me?
<micahg> joe_l: what's the issue?
<micahg> asac: were the merges into xul192 and ff36 ok?
<joe_l> morning micahg
<joe_l> get-orig-source is working the way I expect, and I want to have release names and nightly names.
<joe_l> I think I still have it wrong though.
<mbana> y are u doing --disable-system-cairo
<mbana> id rather u use system cairo
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360718/
<joe_l> I don't know what cairo is. Once the package namd is fixed, we can add the proper config options.
<asac> fta2: E: chromium-browser source: build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: xbase-clients
<asac> whats that?
<asac> joe_l: start with the packaging branch we already have ;)
<mbana> asac: what do u propose
<asac> mbana: CC yourself on the bug
<joe_l> micahg: I called the release package seamonkey-2.0_2.0.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~karmic and the nightly seamonkey-2.0_2.0.2~20100122r4747+nobinonly~karmic-0ubuntu2
<micahg> joe_l: you can't official make a release package....
<micahg> but the nightly should probably be 2.0.2~hg20100122 like we do
<joe_l> This is why I'm asking for help. John told me to rename the package.
 * micahg is referring to branding
<asac> micahg: have a chance to test the upgrade again? ;)
<micahg> asac: sure, in a little bit
<asac> thanks a bunch
<micahg> asac: what about my merge of kees patches
<asac> micahg: that looked ok
<micahg> was the merge comment on teh 2nd branch ok?
<micahg> xul192
<asac> if you want to try all the latest on karmic, i have uploaded the proposed final package to my sandbox ppa
 * asac guesses that that has finished
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<asac> with official branding and so on
<asac> so i used debhelper 7 and now i get build failures in hardy/intrepid
 * asac slaps his head
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360724/
<fta2> remember the backports
<micahg> asac: did you merge the ff35 changelog?
<asac> micahg: no ;)
<asac> dont remind me of such things :(
<micahg> heh, I haven't figured out an easy way to do it yet, otherwise I would have when I cleaned up the changelog
<jcastro> asac: http://blogs.computerworld.com/15443/talling_firefox_3_6_one_more_reason_linux_isnt_ready_for_the_prime_time_mass_market
<jcastro> asac: some motivation! :p
<asac> jcastro: strange point of view on it
<asac> do you know the author?
<asac> or how to contact?
<jcastro> I could contact if you'd like
<micahg> asac: I did it a little better this time, I pinned your PPA and the security PPA to 500
<jcastro> asac: it would be awesomer if we could just say "click upgrade, you're welcome!"
<micahg> seems to want to upgrade all the right packages
<micahg> should I go for it?
<micahg> I'll add instructions to the FIrefox Upgrade help page once we have the PPA packages in place for stable releases
<micahg> jcastro: ^^
<micahg> asac: should I upgrade?  it seems to want to upgrade the right packages
<jcastro> micahg: sweet
<jcastro> isn't it eventually going in -updates? I thought that's what the new spec was about?
<micahg> jcastro: we created this yesterday: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<micahg> jcastro: eventually
<micahg> the PPA is for the people who want cutting edge releases
<asac> micahg: yes
<micahg> -updates needs more QA
<jcastro> right
<micahg> asac: upgrading :)
<jcastro> micahg: that would be a nice thing to blog on planet like, today. The plan for 3.7
 * jcastro points at asac
<micahg> asac: FF seems big at 37MB
<jcastro> er, 3.6 I mean. :)
 * micahg needs to make a blog...
<asac> jcastro: i _will_ blog, but not _before_ the packages are there and confirmed to cause no major harm ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: is that the "semi-official" ppa with 3.6 final ?
<asac> still targetting to get the packages everywhere today
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: the link I just posted will be where the final version goes
<asac> same for the blog post
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac's PPA is where the almost final version is
<asac> sandbox
<BUGabundo_remote> I don't want to advice ppl a not so final  PPA
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<BUGabundo_remote> asac one is not the best bet now
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: point them to the firefox-stable
<BUGabundo_remote> ppl are doing strange things
<asac> and say that will get the stuff soon
<asac> e.g. without 12hours
<asac> within
<BUGabundo_remote> I already commented in 2 blogs about not using mozilla binairies or other repos
<micahg> asac: if it's uploaded to lucid by 9PM UTC, I can backport to PPA
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks asac
<micahg> asac: after that, you might have to do it if you need it done tonight  :)
<micahg> asac: I assume we should use standard backport notation LUCID_VER~release1?  or would you prefer notation used in security PPA?
<micahg> asac: I didn't get a notice to restart ff3.6
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> (re. version)
<asac> but no need to do release commits if its identical with the lucid version
<asac> micahg: oops
<asac> micahg please file a bug on the restart notification... thats ubufox bug
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: no, that's a bug on the test:  pgrep -x firefox -U $(id -u)
<asac> micahg: thats the other restart notification
<asac> i want to remove that
<asac> ubufox is the real restart notification where you can hit "restart"
<micahg> asac: I thought it was based on that secondary notification?
<asac> no
<asac> that pgrep thing is crap ;)
<micahg> k
<asac> redundant and painful ;)
<micahg> I'll file  abug then
 * micahg needs to learn more about ubufox
<micahg> bug 511250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511250 in ubufox "restart notification doesn't display on upgrade to all-in-one 3.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511250
 * micahg is restarting...let's see if I still have a browser ;)
<micahg> asac: .desktop file still says alpha
<asac> true
<asac> thanks
<micahg> asac: looks good, version seems right
<micahg> they even fixes about:
<micahg> fixed:
<micahg> actually we might have done that with all-in-one
 * micahg goes to check 3.7
<micahg> nope, we did that :)
<asac> fixes
<asac> fixed
<asac> (desktop)
<asac> micahg: can you try to install abrowser and see what happens?
<asac> after the upgrade is fine
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/360746/
<micahg> maybe firefox-branding should replace the other 2?
<asac> not firefox-3.6-branding
<asac> but the other
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe force
<asac> i am more interested in if it starts etc. ;)
<micahg> asac: why not ff36 branding?
<asac> hmm. will think about it
<asac> maybe you are right
<asac> but it was never in the archive
<micahg> ah, right
<micahg> so, should I go through with the abrowser install?
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<micahg> asac: so, should I go through with the abrowser install?
<micahg> asac: no request to restart after installing abrowser either
<asac> yes, same issue
<micahg> asac: is it supposed to be firefox-bin running?
<micahg> asac: no icon for abrowser
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: ppa for thunderbird 3.0.1 ?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: one problem at a time ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: hopefully early next week
<BUGabundo_remote> users asking for it
<BUGabundo_remote> will reply so
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<asac> micahg: no icon in the menu or on panel=
<asac> ?
<micahg> nope
<asac> neither?
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: does it start etc.?
<asac> and has abrowser branding?
<micahg> asac: no .desktop file was installed
<asac> thats supposed to be in abrowser-branding package fwiw
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f54cc8a62
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: so if you start firefox it doesnt start?
<micahg> no
<micahg> XML parse error
<micahg>  abrowser
<micahg> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/abrowser-bin.
<asac> hmm. me checks something
<asac> too bad .. dont have the build tree somwhat
 * asac spins
<andersk> The Smoothing control (None/Grayscale/Subpixel) and the Subpixel Order control (RGB/BGR/VRGB/VBGR) takes effect after a restart of Firefox (though in other applications it takes effect immediately).  The Hinting control (None/Slight/Medium/Full) does not take effect in Firefox.
<andersk> No, the upgrade didn’t go smoothly:
<andersk>  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_3.6~hg20100120r33527+nob inonly-0ubuntu1~umd2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<andersk>   trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/firefox-3.6pre/components/libnkgnomevfs.so', which is also in package firefox-3.6-gnome-support 0:3.6~hg20100117r33523+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<andersk> But I think I tried to upgrade at a time when not all the packages had been built yet.
<andersk> I fixed things with aptitude manually.
<asac> yeah
<asac> thanks for the confirm on the hinting not working
<asac> andersk: did you try the upgrad again today? that should be fixed
<andersk> Trying now.
<maxb> Hi. I'm using thunderbird 3 from the umd ppa, but find I'm missing enigmail (It needs a new version built to work with TB3).  Are there any existing packaged extensions for TB3 that might help me understand what a package of one is supposed to look like, such that I might attempt to kludge together a buildable enigmail package for TB3? Am I a fool to contemplate this with no prior experience of the mozilla buildsystem?
<micahg> maxb: we need to work on the dev packages for tb3
<micahg> maxb: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<maxb> 64
<micahg> maxb: out of luck at the moment
<maxb> fair enough
<asac> ok
<micahg> lightning was published upstream 64 bit
<asac> guess have to run out in a bit and finish all this heap of work then ;)
<micahg> maxb: do you want a link to 64 bit lightning?
<maxb> upstream? not particularly. Anything you think might help me have a go at building enigmail 1.0? yes please.
<asac> we ned the -dev package first
<andersk> I downgraded the firefox* and xulrunner* packages to lucid, then upgraded from the umd PPA.  Seemed to work.
<mahfouz1> http://pastebin.com/m63c895b1
<mahfouz1> seems to be similat to andersk
<mahfouz1> should I try to reinstall?
<asac> mahfouz1: edit the apparmor profile
<asac> mahfouz1: wait a day. its fixed
<asac> until then you can set your apparmor profile to complain
<asac> sudo aa-complain usr.bin.firefox
<asac> i think
<asac> aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<asac> actually
<asac> mahfouz1: ^^
<mahfouz1> oh
<mahfouz1> apparmor ist way to rowdy
<mahfouz1> but how can it happen? I had firefox-3.6 package running without problems before
<asac> unless you want to become a devloper, explaining that is too much ;)
<asac> its technical detail ;)
<asac> its fixed however :)
<asac> it has to do with us renaming packegs, flipping from uxing xulrunner to all-static and so on :)
<mahfouz1> you mean it's fixed but not in ppa yet?
<asac> yes
<asac> we fixed it when it was first reported ... which was like 9 hours ago ;)
<mahfouz1> ok thx
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, wrt logins, same answer as always, did you search for/file bugs?
<asac> mahfouz1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/486
<asac> that the commit
<mbana> asac: do u think a fix will be available soon
<asac> i dont think it will
<asac> we were asked for ages to use system-cairo ... so now we use it.
<asac> and hope for upstream fixing it ;)
<asac> err ... to use in-source cairo that is
<mbana> that doesn't make no sense
<mbana> using system cairo
<gnomefreak> asac: you know that firefox-3.6 cant be upgraded right?
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: I did file for mozilla
<gnomefreak> well branding has unmet deps
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, didn't i already say that i'm no longer using ff anywhere?
<mbana> what's a good site to arrange meetings for close friends.  i remember crossing one but i forgot the link
<asac> gnomefreak: read irclogs ... i have to run
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant read them i just got here but that means you know about it :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: what's the Q?
<micahg> asac's sandbox ppa has the latest fixes
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<gnomefreak> micahg: just ff-3.6-branding i just wanted to let him know if he didnt already
<micahg> I managed to upgrade fine from his sandbox
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> there's one more fix not there
<micahg> which he committed already
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: if you read backlog, you will see reed said Ch uses the same code as FF
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, maybe, but if noone attracts the ch devs attention, nothing will happen
<gnomefreak> i may be kicked off soon depending on a few things i killed but we shall see :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: the page doesnt show the repo to add to sources, is there a way to enable that view(those lines)
<micahg> gnomefreak: get rid of +packages
<gnomefreak> ?
<micahg> in the URL
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> thanks that did it
<gnomefreak> micahg: it doesnt fix the unmet deps for *branding
 * micahg didn't have the issue
<micahg> are you trying abrowser?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no im using firefox now i used to use abrowser
<gnomefreak> and now 3.6 wont open either looks like it wont open due to xulrunner
<micahg> gnomefreak: where you are installing from?
<gnomefreak> mind you im using dailies
<gnomefreak> terminal?
<micahg> that's broke
<micahg> dailies are broke today
<gnomefreak> oh great
<micahg> you need asac's version if you wnat to test the upgrade
<gnomefreak> be back
<micahg> asac: why did you set the bug to invalild for firebug alpha for 3.6?  the upstream bug shows pushes on all branches
<asac> micahg: reed said it was never affected
<asac> check with him
<asac> otherwist its fix committed
<asac> out
<asac> bbi2h
<micahg> [reed]: mozilla bug 510040 shows a push for 1.9.2 bug you said bug 449744 wasn't affected?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 510040 in JavaScript Debugging APIs "Fix JS debugger crash on 64-bit: don't truncate PC to jsuint in jsds_FilterHook" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=510040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449744 in firefox/3.5 "Firefox crashes when attempting to load Firebug 1.5 alphas" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449744
<[reed]> micahg: 3.6 final is not affected
<[reed]> yes, 1.9.2 was affected
<[reed]> but it was fixed before 3.6
<[reed]> it was just confusing people to say 3.6 was affected
<[reed]> since 3.6 final wasn't affected
<micahg> [reed]: yes, that's right, but the fix for ubuntu is either in ff3.6 or ff3.5.8
<micahg> it's not saying it was affected
<micahg> it's saying it was fixed
<micahg> milestone id 3.6 final
<micahg> *is
<[reed]> well, note that better somehow then?
<[reed]> I just know it was confusing _Mozilla_ developers ;P
<micahg> I fixed the statuses
<micahg> fix released on 3.6 fix committed on 3.5.8
<micahg> and triaged in ubuntu
<micahg> [reed]: they're working on importing bmo statuses
<micahg> but until then, I'm just adding release milestones
<micahg> s/statuses/milestones/
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> sounds good
<micahg> [reed]: it's an easy way for me to know what bugs to close when we release into ubuntu
<[reed]> ok
<micahg> [reed]: it's actually a slight abuse of upstream milestones
 * micahg had bugs in LP filed
<micahg> bug 494943 and bug 494941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494943 in malone "Launchpad should be aware of, and able to import, upstream milestones on remote bug trackers" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494941 in malone "Users are offered a "Target to milestone" link for bug tasks with linked bug watches" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494941
<gnomefreak> just my luck firefox-3.6 is broken using any version
<micahg> gnomefreak: wfm from asac's ppa
<gnomefreak> 3.6+lucid
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yeah, sol until upload to archive
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have that repo enabled
<gnomefreak> micahg: k
 * micahg thnks
<micahg> i just tested karmic
<gnomefreak> np
<micahg> he didn't spin the final tarball for lucid
<micahg> gnomefreak: you could probably copy the karmic firefox page from his sandbox to your ppa's lucid pocket
<micahg> s/page/package
<micahg> bbiab2h
<gnomefreak> micahg: when will it be fixed/uploaded?
<micahg> gnomefreak: hopefully later tonight I think
<micahg> idk
<gnomefreak> planned
<micahg> asac will be back in about 2hrs
<gnomefreak> micahg: k
 * micahg is away
 * gnomefreak hopfully wont be here than ;)
<blaamann> Hi, I cannot launch firefox-3.6.1. I got an error about missing libxul.so. More info with: ldd firefox-bin | grep xul libxul.so => not found . Last I got it to launch when 'export LD_BIND_NOW=1' before launching firefox from /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.1pre
<gnomefreak> blaamann: from daily repo?
<blaamann> gnomefreak: Yes from PPA in Karmic.
<blaamann> Let me check again.
<blaamann> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.org/80463
<blaamann> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.org/80464
<gnomefreak> blaamann: can you give the line that says installed when using apt-cache policy
<gnomefreak> blaamann: did you run it as root (sudo/su)?
<gnomefreak> blaamann: maybe try a new profile. I do know that daily builds are broken for Lucid not sure about karmic
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<blaamann> gnomefreak: No as a 'normal' user.
<blaamann> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.org/80467
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> that looks like asac's sandbox PPA
<blaamann> gnomefreak: This is how I run it http://pastebin.org/80488
<blaamann> from line 6
<gnomefreak> we have to get you a new pastebin site ;)
<blaamann> it sucks?
<gnomefreak> blaamann: pop-ups everytime it is opened. 3.7 isnt blocking them but says it is. not sure any other version firefox blocks or not
 * gnomefreak wondersing why you are trying to run a version other than the one installed
<gnomefreak> s/wondersing/wondering
<gnomefreak> 3.6.1pre/ doesnt match the version from policy
<gnomefreak> oh and when running apt-cache* you dont need sudo
<gnomefreak> run apt-cache policy firefox-3.6 from your home dir
<blaamann> http://dpaste.com/149154/
<blaamann> Better pastebin? ;-)
<gnomefreak> blaamann: yes much better ;)
<gnomefreak> why is it trying to run the daily version when the stable version is installed
<gnomefreak> that is at least 1 of the issues i see without diggging deep into it
<gnomefreak> blaamann: you may want to wait for asac/micah to get back and see if they can help more. they both work on firefox daily
<blaamann> gnomefreak: Thanks, I might hang around for a while (gf tends to shut of my computer).
 * gnomefreak had same issue until i talked to her seeing as together we have 6 PCs atm
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5 hardy
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.5 does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0 hardy
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1046 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<gnomefreak> one of these days ill get caught up on emails
<Aethelred> no, you won't
<Aethelred> well, if you re-define what "caught up" means, then you have a shot.
<asac> blaamann: run sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<asac> and wait till tomorrow
<asac> that will fix it
<asac> fta: maybe we can kick off a new firefox daily run?
<asac> have the feeling lots of folks end up with that issue
<asac> 3.6
<asac> only
<fta> asac, done
<blaamann> asac: Ok, I will wait till tomorrow.
 * gnomefreak tried using sandbox build but still borked :)
<gnomefreak> i guess i should try another key
<asac> blaamann: you can downgrade to the sandbox biuld
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<asac> gnomefreak: if you upgraded to dailies then sandbox version will be lower
<asac> so you need to downgrade
<gnomefreak> asac: Installed: 3.6+lucid
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the fake transition
<asac> firefox
<gnomefreak> i downgraded a couple hours a go
<asac> is the package name
<gnomefreak> huh? it is installed as firefox-3.6
<asac> thats the fake transition package as i said
<gnomefreak> under firefox package i have Installed: 3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> thats empty now
<asac> ok
<asac> that sounds right
<gnomefreak> what package than?
<asac> do you have firefox-branding?
<asac> or abrowser-branding?
<gnomefreak> no branding
<gnomefreak> firefox not abrowser
<asac> you dont have firefox-branding package?
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> hold that thought. no but when i downgraded it said i had it trying now
<asac> well you really have the wrong versions
<gnomefreak> cant install it still
<asac> you need firefox and firefox-branding and firefox-gnome-support packages from sandbox
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.6-branding: Depends: firefox-branding but it is not installable
<asac> try installing it directly
<gnomefreak> so i have to uninstall "firefox" version now? 3.7*
<asac> go back one step: paste dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac> COLUMND=200 dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac> actually
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360877/
<asac> gnomefreak: apt-cache policy firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360878/
<gnomefreak> installing firefox-3.6 installs the transitional-special? maybe i should install it directly from PPA?
<gnomefreak> 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~asac1 should be the package i need right?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok will try it
<asac> you dont have my apt lines in there ;)
<asac> add the sandbox ppa ;)
<gnomefreak> yes i do
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360879/
<gnomefreak> downloading from PPA and install using dpkg
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to remove 3.5 first?
<asac> no
<asac> that should work
<asac> gnomefreak: heh
<asac> i have no lucid packages in sandbox ;)
<asac> so stick to daily
<asac> and fix apparmore if you have issues till tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360884/
<gnomefreak> jamie pushed that fix i thought
 * gnomefreak will wait til tomorrow assuming you are working tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: i am not working tomorrow
<asac> at least officially
<asac> i would really hope to just turn the computer off for a day ;) ... for once
<gnomefreak> asac: you going to push the updated version?
<asac> gnomefreak: just enable dailies and run dist-upgrade ;)
<asac> that should really really work :)
<gnomefreak> not tonight right
<asac> i have to run a couple tests on it, but yes.
<asac> trying to upload tonight!!!!!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> because i dont want to work tomorrow :-P
 * gnomefreak /away for a bit
<asac> ccheney: there? so there is some .so shipped for arm in ooo that is coming from jaunty
<asac> can you confirm that?
<asac> which so is that?
<asac> ccheney: help ;) plzzz
<asac> :-P
<ccheney> asac: its something that doko fixed up so that it would work on arkm
<ccheney> er arm
 * ccheney looks at the source to see if he can see why
<asac> right
<asac> what file is that?
<asac> libpyuno.so?
<asac> or pyuno.so :-P?
<ccheney> libgcc3_uno.so.jaunty
<asac> hmm
<asac> ccheney: where is that shipped?
<asac> e.g. in what dir?
<ccheney> in ure
<ccheney> usr/lib/ure/lib/
<asac> ure?
<asac> whats that
<ccheney> Uno Runtime Environment
<ccheney> dpkg -p ure :)
<ccheney> iirc it does a shim from java to c++ or something like that
<ccheney> asac: do you happen to know if the OOo 3.2 test build worked for doko? i forgot to ask him today before he got off work
<asac> ccheney: unfortunately cant remember exactly
<asac> didnt he paste something?
<asac> 14:34 < doko> asac, ccheney: ARM patches for OOo updated, the URL for the ooo-build repo is wrong. Vcs-Git: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/ooo-build/ooo-build
<micahg> asac: so, do you need anything else from me today?
<asac> micahg: if you want to cleanup the changelog ... add bugs etc. ;)
<asac> ?
<ccheney> asac: ah ok
<micahg> asac: I thought I already did...
<ccheney> asac: my client didn't highlight it
<asac> ccheney: or you missed it ... like i miss a bunch ;)
<micahg> asac: bugs already closed at the top of the changelof
<ccheney> asac: yea even lastlog can't find it for some reason
 * ccheney wonders where he put the updated arm patch
<ccheney> its not in git afaict
<BUGabundo> asac: should I purge what ever is left of 3.5 from my system ?
<asac> BUGabundo: sure thats a transitional package now
<asac> update-manager is supposed to remove it on dist-upgrade
 * gnomefreak removed 3.5 to install 3.6's fx
<asac> ccheney: he said in bzr
 * ccheney emailed doko to find out details
<ccheney> oh
<asac> ccheney: the git branch was a second thing: read what he wrote ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: is the version in your sandbox greater than UMD?
<BUGabundo> asac: I only use aptitude safe-upgrade/full-upgrade
<ccheney> asac: ah i assumed he meant a new arm patch for the ooo-build/patches/dev300/ directory
<asac> gnomefreak: no. but since you are a daily user you will only get a smooth upgrade with daily enabled
<BUGabundo> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main firefox-3.5 3.6.1~hg20100122r33533+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 [72.6kB]
<ccheney> asac: we already had several in there, heh
<BUGabundo> its still pulling FF 3.5 packages :D
<asac> e.g. i dont provide clean upgrades for users of firefox-3.6
<fta> jcastro, my vdpau is once again broken, what about yours?
<asac> in the archive ... i assume they can run dailies for another few days
<ccheney> grr my bzr apparently wasn't setup on my chroot properly
<gnomefreak> since ff3.5 was blocking my 3.6 install i removed both and installed 3.6 clean from your sandbox using dpkg
<gnomefreak> last i heard umd 3.6 is broken
<jcastro> fta: I am afraid to log out
<gnomefreak> its not opening :(
<jcastro> fta: yeah it is.
<asac> what is vdpau?
<asac> a failed voodoo clone?
<jcastro> fta: it works but clearly not offloading to the gpu
<fta> jcastro, i didn't, but i've got a new nvidia-current, and more errors
<gnomefreak> well that version of 3.6 is broken too
<jcastro> asac: it offloads video to the gpu
<ccheney> asac: actually the patches themselves aren't in bzr but some of his changes are in there (eg changelog, etc)
<asac> oh no. thats not fun. my gpu should stay idle ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: LOLOL
<fta> jcastro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360896/
<asac> maybe i will need it at some point ... *cough*
<gnomefreak> ah same problem as blaamann
<jcastro> asac: if you have a crap cpu then it's handy ... for things like netbooks
<asac> fta: can you kick off a firefox 3.6 now?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i cant answer the aa-complain thing anymore
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, again?
<asac> fta: oh. when did you do it?
<asac> if you already pushed one after i asked then its fine i guess
 * asac checks
<fta> [21:54] <fta> asac, done
<gnomefreak> asac: did you fix blaamann's permission issues on 3.6?
 * ccheney hopes to get a new OOo upload maybe tomorrow :)
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please  help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Next meeting TBA, if you would like add a topic for the next meeting please add it to the agenda. The agenda is available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq. | ffox 3.6 dailies dont start? run sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox ... real fix will be available on sat
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> thanks
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please  help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Next meeting TBA, if you would like add a topic for the next meeting please add it to the agenda. The agenda is available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq. | ffox 3.6 dailies dont start? run "sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox"
<asac> fta: kk
<micahg> asac: I'll plan on working on tb3 sat night if I don't see it done, also, I'll plan on backporting to firefox-stable from Lucid if I don't see it done
<asac> gnomefreak: or wait another hour till next ffox 3.6 is in daily ;)
<gnomefreak> ah its apparmor
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> micahg: focus on tb3
<asac> ffox will get done ;)
<asac> place your bets :-P
<micahg> k, backport will take 5 min ;)
<asac> also chromium will be in NEW
<asac> betandwin ;)
<blaamann> gnomefreak: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/fix-firefox-36-from-mozilla-daily-ppa.html
<asac> micahg: right. but 5 minutes is a lot here ;)
<gnomefreak> well it didnt fix mine i dont think
<micahg> asac: I should be back online around midnight UTC Sunday
<asac> blaamann: its already uploaded: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> waiting for a build slot
<asac> but thanks for the post
<asac> micahg: ok lets talk then
 * asac takes a break before the final round :-P
<asac> ccheney: can you try to not ship this bad gcc uno thing?
<asac> do you know if that was tried in lucid again?
<ccheney> asac: i have no idea if it has been tried again, doko did the arm building and created the initial hack to have it included
<ccheney> from what i can gather the toolchain is just as broken in lucid as it was in karmic though
<asac> hmm.
<asac> that isnt really the thing i wanted to hear
<asac> ccheney: do we need libgcc3_uno in ooo at all ;)
<asac> stupid question i guess
<ccheney> the arm patch doko was fixing up yesterday was related to gcc not working in Os mode (aiui)
<ccheney> yes we need it as much as we need gcc on arm to begin with, heh
<ccheney> debian has just disabled OOo on arm altogether
<fta> jcastro, updated the bug
<asac> ccheney: yea. unfortunately we wont be there this cycle
<asac> but we will kick it off default install i hope ;)
<asac> for arm
<asac> its just a nasty beast
<gnomefreak> micahg: i fixed my ssh key and getting source now i will look at it and build it. do we really want to use the script for final release in Lucid?
<gnomefreak> + rel=seamonkey-2.0_2.0.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~joe1~karmic  bothers me when running ./debian/rules....orig
<gnomefreak> im hoping that is not name of final tarball
<joe_l> gnomefreak,: hi
<gnomefreak> hi joe_l :)
<gnomefreak> ok is that the name of final tarball?
<joe_l> I agree, that was just a recommendation from micah and would need to be fixed
<micahg> gnomefreak: we generate all tarballs with get-orig-source now
<gnomefreak> ok thats not a problem. I will build for Lucid and push to my PPA in the next few days
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep
<micahg> gnomefreak: we should probably review before it's pushed it lucid
<joe_l> I through a few hacks that would make it easy to test my builds for right now.
<gnomefreak> i just got your email
<joe_l> agree, it needs review
<gnomefreak> well so far it looks like its grabbing the right one but i will let you know if it ever finishes
<joe_l> It seems as I was missing how hg checks out code. I thought I could use hg up TAG
<micahg> k, I'm off, I'll be back around UTC 0:00 on Sunday..have a good night everyone
<gnomefreak> oh micahg asac i found an extension i would like to add however i need to hear back from author to see if he will make a Linux version
<gnomefreak> night micahg
<joe_l> it looks like the pyton client.py checkout needs the comm-rev option as well
<joe_l> night micahg
<joe_l> micahg: thanks for all the help.
<gnomefreak> ok who is monkey?
<asac> not me ;)
<mbana> i wish someone fixed this font issue
<asac> not sure what that means ... must be slang
<asac> mbana: i think until that happens we should ensure we get you a bot to post that message ;)
<asac> every 4 hours
<asac> or so
<asac> :-P
<asac> mbana: cant you workaround with fontconfig?
<asac> afaik fontconfig still works somewhat
<asac> just not the gnome setting part for hinting/antialiasing
<mbana> im using fontconfig
<mbana> it's ignored :(
<gnomefreak> I found this in Ubuntuzilla today:
<gnomefreak> im hating that more and more
<mbana> is urs working
<asac> mbana: would you be willing to loose everything if there is a chance that fonts might improve?
<asac> :-P
<mbana> ha
<asac> worst case you have to fix things on console i guess ;)
<asac> so i have
<asac> ls -l /usr/lib/libcairo.so*
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 2009-06-25 22:57 /usr/lib/libcairo.so -> libcairo.so.2.10800.8
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 2009-06-25 22:57 /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 -> libcairo.so.2.10800.8
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 547284 2009-06-24 21:56 /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.8
<asac> you probably have something similar
<asac> idea is to move the /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.8 away
<asac> and create a link to the libcairo.so shipped by ffox instead
<asac> move the other file to a backup location so you can put it back in case everything goes crazy ;)
<asac> if you are brave enough ... i would be interested about it ;)
<asac> ok i am in busy mode now ... finishing stuff
<gnomefreak> if he is going to keep doing bugs he needs to stop changing status to new
<asac> ok i think i found the abrowser issue
 * gnomefreak emailed monkey lets see what happens
<asac> so monkey is active on bugs?
<asac> good
<asac> ;)
<asac> get him join this channel :-P
<gnomefreak> oh not sure about that :)
<gnomefreak> im tired of going behind he
<gnomefreak> him
<gnomefreak> asac: what are we doing with 3.0 -> 3.6?
<asac> we are doing it ;)
<gnomefreak> hardy
<asac> yes.
<asac> we are doing it there
<asac> but not before 3.0 goes EOL upstream
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> until then we spend time on getting that tested and stuff
<asac> and backporting things like extensions and so on
<gnomefreak> right. well dec should have been it but they wanted to roll .18 out but there was a mail about this on mailing list today
<asac> gnomefreak: url?
<gnomefreak> asac: dont recall let me see if i still have it. it was on mailing list
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360914/
<gnomefreak> i ant find link to the full topic
<gnomefreak> ok i have tarball so i can work on it in a few days or this weekend if i get time
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 511019  what should we do with it. i dont think its firefox but ill let you decide
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511019 in firefox-3.5 "Neither Sun Java Plugin or Iced Tea Java plugin works - 3.5.8pre and 3.6pre" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511019
<asac> fta: is it understood in any way how produce beta tarballs?
<asac> for chromium?
<asac> beta and dev
<asac> chromium-browser$ cat debian/README.source | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f77c10ed3
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> i would like to add info how to get latest dev ... and latest beta there too
<asac> (only current/latest snapshot are included)
<fta> just CHANNEL={beta,dev}
<fta> asac, ^^ or even CHANNEL=1.2.3.4
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f144c7fab
<asac> thats with LOCAL_BRANCH
<asac> is it fixed to auto create the folder on first run?
<asac> ok let me add channels
<fta> there were never any issue with LOCAL_BRANCH in chromium, the bug is in mozclient
<asac> fta: get-current-source will just work (TM) ... even for stuff produced from channels?
<asac> ah ok
<fta> hm, not sure
<fta> you need to test :)
<fta> jcastro, wow, i have a lamp on my desk, i was watching a movie, i turned the lamp on, got gliches in the video, hmm, i turned it off to check if it was related, boom, X crashed. sounds like a vdpau craziness
<gnomefreak> ok how do i get bzr to use nano instead of vim? nano is my default editor
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f429b20ae
 * gnomefreak going to bed ill be back tomorrow
<fta> asac, nice
<asac> good. i think i will go for that
<asac> wonder if i need to ship that explicitly
<fta> asac, not if you call it README.Debian
<fta> or list it in debian/chromium-browser.docs
<fta> asac, btw, you call use lp:chromium-browser
<fta> -call+can
<asac> ok guess needs listing if thats supposed to be shipped
<asac> ;)
<fta> README.Debian is auto installed as a doc
<fta> see man dh_installdocs
<asac> thx for checking
<asac> i want README.source though
<asac> thats debian policy thing it seems :)
<asac> fta: so i am going for  ../builds/chromium-browser-4.0.305.0~svn20100122r36862
<asac> actually... why dont you make the release and do the upload?
<asac> your line is so much faster :)
<asac> i assume the latest dailies didnt break?
<fta> i'm running it
<asac> good ... what bzr revision got into those?
<fta> 435
<fta> nothing from today
<fta> well, 4am
<asac> hmm
<asac> wow so i did 28 commits or so :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> maybe i should work in larger chunks
<fta> asac, do you need to refresh the copyright file?
<asac> fta: i dont think so
<asac> is the MS-Pl thing still in problems?
<asac> if not it should be fine
<asac> or anything else with a license?
<fta> what was the problem?
<asac> well i really would like to know:
<asac> src/chrome/test/data/layout_tests/LayoutTests/http/tests/xmlhttprequest/resources/
<asac> fta: the .problems file i ment
<asac> i had to wipe wtl headers (windows only confirmed in #chromium)
<asac> because those had a microsoft license not compatible with GPL
<asac> last commit should be against such a new tarball
<asac> anyway ... just checked. its fine
<asac> if you can find the licens for those tests i would be happy to whitelist that
<asac> same for src/sandbox/linux/seccomp/
<asac> but i thinkwe talked about that before
<asac> fta: oh
<asac> rc/third_party/gles2_book/
<asac> that reappeared :(
<fta> what is that? doesn't ring a bell
<asac> ok removing that too in strip
<asac> thats bad
<asac> there are example files and pdfs with unknown origin nor license
<asac> most likely proprietar
<asac> e.g. a book
<asac> with example code etc.
<asac> seems we removed gles2_book_examples
<asac> but not the gles2_book
<asac> doing that now
<fta> what is copyright.overlay needed for?
<asac> fta: thats dead
<asac> i commiteed the gles_book strip ... can you remove that and then produce
<asac> the tarball and run one more time licensecheck.pl and copy the debian/copyright* files to the bzr tree etc. ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. update copyrights after new tarball
<asac> with that we are done and lets push
<asac> and hope ;)
<fta> i should at least build it
<asac> right
<asac> ;)
<asac> one try iwth all the crap i did
<asac> maybe we should include the GPL things in .problems
<asac> let me check how that owuld look like
<fta> plz kill copyright.overlay
<asac> oh ... run sh debian/licensegen.sh to update the copyrights on an unpacked build tree
<asac> sorry
<asac> yes killing
<ccheney> so i hear that firefox will finally be able to isolate flash crashes in some 3.6 update
<ccheney> next step after that is to just kill of flash altogether
<fta> asac, ./debian/rules:58: unsupported target arch  - continuing anyway ???
<ccheney> s/of/off/
<ccheney> flash just crashed my 3.5.7
<asac> ouch
<asac> did i commit something there?
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: the check is wrong :)
<asac> x86
<asac> ifeq (x86,$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU))
<asac> GYP_DEFINES += target_arch=ia32
<asac> else
<asac> we should really move that to BUILD_CPU
<fta> no it's fine, but when doing g-o-s, none of those vars are set
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-23
<fta> $ dpkg-architecture | grep DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU
<fta> DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU=x86_64
<asac> ah
<asac> good that i didnt erro out then
<asac> anyway, we need to use BUILD_CPU
<asac> really!
<asac> one sec ;)
<asac> DEB_BUILD_ARCH_CPU=i386
<asac> DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU=i486
<asac> the x86 i added is definitly wrong :)
<asac> but maybe you are right about BUILD_GNU_CPU for target
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think DEB_BUILD_ARCH_CPU is used
<asac> normally
<fta> doesn't matter much, i don't use the values directly, i map them
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f6396089b
<asac> is that ok with you?
<asac> why do we need to set target_arch?
<asac> afaik thats set through uname -m in gyp
<asac> not saying its wrong
<fta> what good does it make? imho, it's useless, keep it as it is
<asac> its currently broken :)
<asac> also BUILD_ARCH is what is used by therse
<asac> GNU_CPU is i486 for 32bit
<asac> and maybe i586
<asac> for others
<asac> etc.
<fta> target_arch is not auto set afaik
<asac> its definitly in common.gyp
<asac> anyway. i am 100% certain that BUILD_ARCH is right
<fta> not in v8
<asac> ok
<asac> they said that will happen soon
<asac> though i though that was about the new host_arch we added
<fta> as you want, but update your warning too
<asac> yes
<asac> ok thats it
<asac> hope that all is fine now
<asac> thanks
<asac> ok i will wade over to firefox now again ;)
<asac> have to fix the abrowser match
<fta> i still get the warning, but well, doesn't matter
<asac> you get that warning during build?
<asac> thought you said its not said for gos
<asac> set
<fta> donno yet
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> let me know
<asac> it should be right ;)
<fta> X crashed, again
<asac> heh
<asac> i didnt even have time to upgrade to lucid on laptop yet :(
 * asac checks how bad ppa builders are
<asac> crowded
<asac> maybe we should really kill the intrepid dailies :)
<fta> not enough builders, just 4
<LLStarks|Lazy> asac, you there?
<LLStarks|Lazy> fontconfig is still quite broken in lucid.
<LLStarks|Lazy> example: http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/5732/fontsd.png
<asac> ok
<fta> asac, ftbfs
<LLStarks|Lazy> what do i do?
<LLStarks|Lazy> font packs don't help
<asac> fta: details?
<fta> asac, nothing to worry about, ftbfs in webkit with r36926.
<fta> asac, but r36927 reads "Revert "WebKit roll 53704 -> 53712. This reverts commit r36920"
<asac> ok
<asac> good
<asac> ;)
<asac> will this block todays uplload?
<fta> i'm rolling out another tarball
<fta> while watching The Day the Earth Stood Still
<BUGabundo> fta: nice movie
<fta> BUGabundo, too many ads in there
<BUGabundo> where?
<fta> BUGabundo, windows, toyota, mcdonalds
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> somehitng has to pay that guy cache
<fta> -toyota+honda
<fta> it's too obvious
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> no no,.... you are just stressing on it
<BUGabundo> ignore
<BUGabundo> watch the movie it self
<BUGabundo> if you are so sensible
<BUGabundo> you are going to be the 1st person I tell not to watch AVATAR
<BUGabundo> everyone else *should* go out and see it
<BUGabundo> AWESOME movie
<LLStarks> for once, i really gotta say this: **** google
<LLStarks> h264 over theora?
<LLStarks> what the hell.
<asac> is that news?
<LLStarks> i guess.
<LLStarks> 3.6 and 3.7 won't be able to use youtube html5
<asac> ah youtube
<asac> thought you are talking about chromium
<asac> yes, thats sucks much *shrug*
<LLStarks> mozilla can't package h264, right?
<fta> not can't, but don't want to
<asac> not sure. afaiui we can have that in multiverse
<LLStarks> licensing problems?
<gavin> can't legally distribute it without a license
<asac> they want to keep the web based on open formats
<asac> and distribution might also be a problem
<LLStarks> h264. open. pick one.
<gavin> and even if we were to get a license, would only be valid for moco-distributed builds
<gavin> which isn't really acceptable
<asac> but from what i understood the idea was to keep up the spirit of making the web a better place :)
<asac> right
<asac> so each distributor would have to find its own way around it etc.
<LLStarks> could html5 work with ffh264?
<asac> sure, but its a proprietary format
<asac> the idea is that we dont want that anymore ;)
<gavin> the decoding code isn't the problem
<gavin> *finding* the code isn't the problem, Imean
<asac> sure. we even ship it in multiverse
<asac> thats all doable. but still not great ;)
<LLStarks> how? firefox-nonfree?
<BUGabundo> but so far  OGV is license free
<asac> rather a plugin to ffmpeg or gstreamer
<asac> and then the current mechanism we have to install stuff on demand
<BUGabundo> and google is benchmarking and of course close codec is faster
<asac> e.g. when you first hit a video wiht a non-free codec that is in multiverse you get asked to install it
<asac> (thtas what we do in totem, gnash etc.)
<gavin> the differences between theora and h264 at youtube-level bitrates aren't that great
<fta> asac,   LINK(target) out/Release/chrome
<asac> cool
<asac> i think we are in good shape then ;)
<asac> if it starts at least
<fta> bummer
<fta> you broke it
<fta> install 755 debian/chromium-browser.sh debian/tmp/usr/bin/chromium-browser
<fta> install: target `debian/tmp/usr/bin/chromium-browser' is not a directory
<fta> make: *** [common-install-prehook-impl] Error 1
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> i used cp for a reason
<BUGabundo> ehe
<fta> reverting..
<asac> urgh
<asac> toomuch stuff in a row i guess :(
<fta> yeah, especially without testing it :(
<fta> dpkg-deb: building package `chromium-browser' in `../chromium-browser_4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<fta> oh, damn, amd64. i can't test it here
<asac> i can run the .deb if you make it available somewhere (through ssh)
<asac> you should have a people.ubuntu.com sftp space btw
<asac> not sure if you know ;)
<asac> oh we only have 4 ppa builders atm
<asac> that explains it ;)
<fta> asac, "i should have" as in "would be nice if i had one" or in "i already have one without knowing it"?
<asac> fta: you ... as a ubuntu member (through ubuntu-dev) have a people.ubuntu.com account where you can put stuff ;)
<asac> not me
<fta> where is that?
<asac> i got a permanent redirect to people.canonical.com
<asac> because i had some python services running ;)
<asac> fta: i think you can just try sftp people.ubuntu.com
<asac> with your ssh key from launchpad
<asac>  ;)
<asac> at least i think that is done now
<asac> could be wrong, but the redirect to canonical has happened a acouple of month back
<asac> so i suspect the transition is done
<fta> i see public_html
<asac> right
<asac> you can put files in there
<asac> and then you can browser people.ubuntu.com/~fta
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/
<asac> ;)
<asac> not sure what the quoat is ;)
<asac> hope its enough for one .deb
<BUGabundo> 1GB I think
<BUGabundo> I never used it either
<BUGabundo> I love Dropbox tooo much
<BUGabundo> haven't picked up U1 for a LONGGGG time
<fta> 94096786 bytes transferred in 9 seconds (10.04M/s)
<asac> heh
<asac> nice
<asac> just found out that my amd64 box got stuck in the middle of a dist-upgrade
<asac> asking debconf stuff
<asac> lets see how long it takes to finish now ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, if you're willing to test those debs quickly..
<BUGabundo> too sleepy to do any guud testing
<asac> ok installing
<asac> fta:
<asac> chromium-browser
<asac> [17608:17608:474887276687:FATAL:chrome/browser/zygote_host_linux.cc(117)] The SUID sandbox helper binary was found, but is not configured correctly. Rather than run without sandboxing I'm aborting now. You need to make sure that /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-sandbox is mode 4755 and owned by root.
<asac> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<asac> maybe i didnt install enough?
 * asac checks
<asac> i install -browser and -l10n
<asac> -rwsr-xr-x 1 1234 1234 14672 2010-01-23 02:27 /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-sandbox
<fta> should be root
<asac> oh
<asac> the user is messed up
<asac> hmm
<asac> fs error?
<fta> oh, n-m, i re-run dpkg-buildpackage without asking for fakeroot
<asac> no its 1234
<asac> ;)
<asac> ouch
<asac> guess -nc should be ok
<fta> pbuilder uses 1234
<asac> good to know
<fta> just chown root:root it
<fta> and re-add the +s
<asac> sure
<asac> there it is
<asac> working
<asac> fine
<asac> i can zoom on google maps ;)
<asac> feels good enough ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> great QA :p
<BUGabundo> [reed]: wishbug: make FF do inline URL autocomplete like Chromium. its indeed nicer. but PLEASE keep awesome bar as PERFECT as it is... chromium needs to improve theirs
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/360980/
<asac> i see at least one UNKNOWN going
<asac> an no new coming ;)
<asac> oh problems is included
<asac> cool 5 less ;)
<asac> err 4
<asac> fta: do all those changes make sense?
<asac> there is quite a few copyright changes
<asac> not really in a single subtree, but spreaded
<asac> oh
<asac> out/
<asac> very good
<asac> thanks
<asac> we should include that in licensecheck
<asac> exclude
<fta> seems like a lot of changes, when did you last run it?
<asac> like on a traball produced a few hours ago ;)
<asac> the problems diff makes sense though
<asac> chromium-browser-4.0.305.0~svn20100122r36862/
<asac> maybe they did a new bump round?
<asac> for third party?
<asac> it doesnt really look suspiciously wrong
<asac> the out/ ones were garbage so great that they are gone now
<fta> why is the icu-license removed?
<asac> because it was there twice
<fta> ok
<asac> i had it in harzbuff-license snippet file by accident
<asac> ;)
<asac> there is ICU-License still
<asac> i assumed all the combinations are combinable by the reader ;)
<asac> maybe having a "update copyright" rule that gets run on source production would be great
<fta> i wanted to do that but you don't want g-o-s to commit on the branch
<fta> ok, i'm ready to close & push
<asac> i am more thinking about updating when preparing a real upload
<asac> to archive
<asac> fta: go ahead.
<asac> lets cross fingers
<asac> on monday we will see ;)
<asac> what we should do to be prepared for battle is file the .problems we still have + a GPL (unversioned) special report upstream
<fta> done
<asac> ;)
<asac> cheers
<asac> would be great if you could check at some point why my check for == 1 doesnt work
<asac> == 0 doesnt work either
<asac> ;)
<asac> i can look sometimes next days otherwise
<asac> i was sure it was working at some point :-P
<asac> but i guess i didnt copy the final rev over
<asac> there it is ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<asac> fresh and NEW :-P
<asac> fta: thx. 'night
 * asac wonders if he should still wait for the final ffox to finish ;)
<asac> *fail*
<BUGabundo> asac: go play instead akinator.com
<BUGabundo> I bet you gonna get as hook as I am
<asac> heh
<asac> hope not ;)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_text=chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> asac: give it a try
<BUGabundo> and let me know if he got it right
<asac> the url isnt responsive to my netzone
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its trotling here now too
<BUGabundo> was fine a min ago
<asac> in other words ... its *dead* for me ;)
<BUGabundo> strangely subdmains are fine
<BUGabundo> pt.akinator.com works
<BUGabundo> fr.akinator.com too
<BUGabundo> http://de.akinator.com/ too
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> I tried to "guess" asac and it got "Linus Torvalds"
<asac> also slow
<asac> dont get anything
<BUGabundo> asac: you older then 30 ?
<BUGabundo> 2nd try : Jostein Gaarder
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> not for me
<asac> doing something else and then crashing
<BUGabundo> 3rd Dan Brown
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> try tomorrow
<BUGabundo> prob temporaly down
<BUGabundo> or learn portuguese-brasilion
<BUGabundo> :p
<asac> maybe
<BUGabundo> http://pt.akinator.com/ is up and running
<BUGabundo>   PID MINFLT MAJFLT      VSTEXT  VSIZE  RSIZE  VGROW  RGROW  MEM CMD     1/3
<BUGabundo> 31621     32      0      34080K 978.7M 197.8M   100K   108K   5% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  5057     31      0         73K 652.9M 191.7M    64K   124K   5% firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> 31548   8165      0        920K   1.2G 141.2M 90128K   580K   4% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 32367      0      0       2130K 739.3M 103.4M     0K     0K   3% gwibber
<BUGabundo> 32316     25      0       4941K 246.7M 94460K   100K   100K   2% nxagent
<BUGabundo> never seen Chromium sucking so much
<BUGabundo> and that two winds and a total of 3 tabs
<fta> i'd like to see "20y after the day the earth stood still" now
<BUGabundo> ahaahahaha
<DanaG> hmm, odd use case: firefox-3.6 profile directory symlinked to "firefox".
<DanaG> Result of migrator: it moves firefox to firefox-3.5-abandoned... and moves firefox-3.6 to firefox.
<BUGabundo> asac_: fta: ^^^^^^^
<DanaG> actually, it ended up as "replaced", not "abandoned".
<mahfouz1> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.1pre/firefox-*bin
<mahfouz1> now I have this thing in my apparmor profile but still doesn't work
<juanb> how do i install the latest official version of firefox (3.6) in a ubuntu netbook remix environment?  or where can i find that information?
<blaamann> Thanks for the update. 3.6.1 works again (after apparmor reload)
<LLStarks> asac_, since 3.6.1 will have new features, would the new drop-in update work allow 11th freeze exemptions for firefox updates? or is the idea to stick with 3.6 and then update after release?
<asac_> LLStarks: its only 3.6.1 in the daily ppa ... the problem was on packaging side, so the issue is also fixed in the 3.6 i am uploading
<asac_> not sure what you mean by "freeze exemption" ... if you ask whether we will update to 3.6.1 in lucid when its out then the answer is yes
<White_Sloun> it seems that on ubuntu 9.04 you dont need to call apparmor_parser with -W -T
<asac_> White_Sloun: dont need ... or can't ?
<asac_> e.g. is it broken?
<White_Sloun> cant :)
<asac_> or just doesnt hurt
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> ok
<asac_> jdstrand: ^^
<White_Sloun> there is no such options in manpages of jaunty
<asac_> White_Sloun: so postinstall fails?
<White_Sloun> yesterday i wrote the output of apt-get install to this channel
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> ok
<asac_> 10:38 < White_Sloun> hi, I get a little bug in firefox-3.6 installing from PPA http://pastebin.com/f45d7c4b0
<asac_> jdstrand: ^^ ... thats apparmor going wild in <= 9.04
<asac_> font cairo issue: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "Poor subpixel font rendering compared to rest of system in FF3.6 on Ubuntu" [Normal,New]
<asac_> fta: ^^
<fta> asac_, please answer to that guy, i don't know the details of your changes
<asac_> done
<fta> thanks
<asac_> bumped mm debhelper compat level to 7
<asac_> not sure what that gains us, but lots of folks are pretty hard about dh 7
<asac_> pretty strong feelings i mean
<maxb> The "dh" sequence-running command is the flagship feature of dh7
<asac_> dont know ... i was even asked to bump compa level to 7 for a cdbs package ;)
<asac_> compat
<asac_> no clue how that helps there
<asac_> ok uploading 3.6 to lucid ... lets hope it doesnt get stuck in NEW
<fta> it doesn't
<fta> does hardy support v7?
<maxb> via hardy-backports
<fta> asac_, ^^, so it's bad for the ppa
 * sebner makes a dance ~o~ asac_ finally uploading :P
<asac_> fta: modemmanager doesnt build for < karmic anyway
<asac_> libudev and crack like that
<fta> oh, thought it was for ff
<asac_> ok the upload got stalled
<asac_> trying again
<asac_> fta: no :-Ü
<asac_> firefox package is too ugly to get to such a level when discussing it ;)
<asac_> maybe it should be rewritten ... lol
<fta>   - chromium-browser (4.0.295.0~r35884 -> 4.0.302.2~r36665) [85.79MB (+1023kB, +1.19%)]
<fta> dev channel
<sebner> asac_: ~~~ NEW ~~~
<asac_> :(
<asac_> yes
<asac_> thats sad
<asac_> i was sure that it wouldnt go to new as the same source is still in pool
<asac_> but then i dont know soyuz that well
<fta> asac_, :( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38306001/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.chromium-browser_4.0.302.2~r36665-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac_> guess they fixed the bug?
<asac_> or just diverged?
<asac_> hope the former
 * asac_ checks
<asac_> gclient sync
<asac_> fta: yes, we can drop it
<asac_> shall i?
 * asac_ checks if fta already did that
<asac_> fta: err
<asac_> that thing isnt in there anymore
<asac_> rev 430
<asac_>   * drop m32 armel patch after upstream made this 'target_arch=arm AND host_arch=x64' only
<asac_>     - update debian/patches/series
<asac_>     - delete debian/patches/drop_armel_m32.patch
<fta> asac_, dev channel, not head
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> so they cherry picked there?
<asac_> thought otherwise the version woul dmove aead of the versoin we had that dropped it in .head
<asac_> or do you have more branches?
<fta> i have 3 branches
<asac_> how are they moving forward?
<fta> the bot does the upgrades, and one in a while, i merge from head manually
<fta> last merge was a few days ago
<asac_> ok so i guess today was merge day ;)
<asac_> do you follow release planning on when next beta might happen?
<fta> nope, today was the bot upgrade
<asac_> but the armel patch failed ;) ... you could have merged everything
<asac_> so next time we could upload from dev channel to archive
<fta> it was still needed before the upgrade
<fta> yep, the bunch of commits from yesterday needs be merged down to the 2 channels
<fta> feel free
<asac> fta: noticed a minor issue on the bot version bumping logic:
<asac> modemmanager 0.3-2~nmt1~jaunty
<asac> that should be 0.3-1ubuntu1~nmt1~jaunty
<asac> e.g. if its a debian revision, append ubuntu1 rather than bump
<fta> hm
<asac> otherwise the 1ubuntu1 upload that would follow as a deviation would be lower
<asac> at least for an ubuntu bot ;)
<asac> oh
<asac> heh
<asac> nevermind
<asac> nevermind the oh i mean
<asac> the version package revision thing i suggested still holds
<fta> the bot is supposed to be dist agnostic
<asac> yes, but its wrong
<asac> you can say -1bot1
<asac> if you want to have it distro agnostic ;)
<asac> currently its debian only as you move ahead of what would be the next ubuntu upload
<asac> or rather than saying: "bump + ~nmt1..."
<asac> you can just say "+ .nmt1
<asac> "
<asac> does that work?
<asac> so in this case it would be 0.3-1.nmt1~jaunty
<asac> if you do
<asac> 0.3-1.0nmt1~jaunty
<asac> then it might even be nice to non-maintainer debian upload versions
<asac> that would go for 1.1
<fta> i mean, i want to keep the option to do a debian only package, or an ubuntu only package, without specifying anything in the conf. your case is special
<fta> so i can add a knob to force the bot to always produce an ubuntu version
<asac> hmm
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions 0.3-1ubuntu1 gt 0.3-1.0nmt || echo false
<asac> false
<asac> so debian and ubuntu are not really unconnected
<asac> packages that are debian come down to ubuntu
<asac> and get modified there
<asac> i hope there is a way to do it in a way thats good for everything ;)
<asac> anyway. not important
<asac> corner case
<asac> maybe some thinking gives us a better idea
<asac> ppa builders are really swamped
<asac> i guess my final build for -stable doesnt make it soon :-P
<asac> i386  3   601 jobs (33 hours)
<fta> lol
<asac> probably NEWing on monday will happen before that ;)
<nasam> Why is the package firefox-3.5 at version 3.6?
<asac> thats a transitional package
<asac> its empty
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/01/bumps-ahead-as-vimeo-youtube-respond-to-html5-video-demand.ars
<asac> just ensuring that firefox-3.5 users get upgraded to 3.6
<asac> nasam: you can remove it after the upgrade
<asac> otherwise update-manager will probably remove it at some point
<asac> bdrung_: so we have a new SOL for the firefox package ;)
<asac> 3.6
<nasam> Ok, but still I can't have firefox 3.5 (from ubuntu) next to firefox 3.6 (from this daily)
<asac> right
<asac> because firefox 3.6 will take over evertything
<asac> in ubuntu as well
<asac> just a matter of time
<asac> daily just projects what will happen
<nasam> Yeah, but not in Karmic?
<asac> in karmic it will eventually happen too. yes.
<asac> we are moving to a new approach. the versions are not scalable enough for what we want
<asac> nasam: so by using it you help getting best stuff. if you dont want dailies, we will have a firefox-stable ppa soon
<asac> where you have the final 3.6 versions
<nasam> Hm, that will be nice :p
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<asac> thats it
<asac> i am currently building the bits in a secret ppa
<asac> and when they look good push them over
<asac> probably not in the next 24 hours though
<asac> builders are swamped
<asac> so takes a bit to build them
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<bdrung_> asac: new SOL?
<asac> bdrung_: yes, starting with firefox-3.6 the main package will be firefox again
<asac> for the stable release channel
<bdrung_> aha
<asac> not sure what to do about the versioning ;)
<asac> just wanted to warn you :)
<bdrung_> i am not sure, if i like the new mozilla policy
<asac> you mean mozillas policy or our?
<bdrung_> mozillas
<asac> problem is that there is no real policy yet
<asac> at least not a fully fleshed out one
<asac> causes sleepless nights on my side ;)
<bdrung_> ;)
<asac> ok .... have to run. night life
<asac> ttyl
<bdrung_> cul8r
<mbana> asac: hi, just wondering if u've tried it urself
<mahfouz> I can complain as much as I want, firefox will not start anymore :(
<mahfouz> switched to 3.7 now
<mahfouz> can you tell me which line I shld add to the profile?
<mahfouz> the apparmor profile I mean
<fta> dmesg | grep firefox | pastebinit
<fta> and see the topic
<mahfouz> i did the complain in the topic
<mahfouz> didn't help
<mahfouz> http://paste2.org/p/628203
<mahfouz> it says "Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox" in the update from 1min ago
<mahfouz> but still doesn't work
<mahfouz> couldn't it be something other than apparmor?
<mahfouz> http://paste2.org/p/628258
<jdstrand> mahfouz: the apparmor profile should not be affecting it based on the 'Skipping profile...'
<jdstrand> mahfouz: you can be sure by running 'sudo aa-status'
<mahfouz> http://paste2.org/p/628263
<jdstrand> mahfouz: you are using 3.7?
<mahfouz> yes
<mahfouz> you mean I shld close 3.7
<mahfouz> wait
<jdstrand> mahfouz: there is no profile loaded for 3.7
<mahfouz> shld there be?
<jdstrand> mahfouz: not by default
<jdstrand> mahfouz: if you are having trouble with 3.7, it is not apparmor
<mahfouz> I used 3,7 for a while now
<mahfouz> no I have trouble with 3,6
<mahfouz> which is now "firefox" = 3.6
 * jdstrand nods
<mahfouz> I can start 3.7 but not 3.6
<mahfouz> ever since "firefox" became 3.6
<jdstrand> ok, then that might be apparmor
<jdstrand> mahfouz: do you have the latest daily?
<mahfouz> yes
<mahfouz> just updated 5min ago
<jdstrand> mahfouz: please perform the following commands:
<mahfouz> ok
<jdstrand> sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<mahfouz> did
<mahfouz> no output
<jdstrand> mahfouz: can you paste the output of 'sudo aa-status'
<mahfouz> http://paste2.org/p/628270
<mahfouz> the complaint is gone
<jdstrand> mahfouz: can you paste the output of 'ls /etc/apparmor.d'?
<mahfouz> http://paste2.org/p/628289
<jdstrand> mahfouz: please run the following commands:
<jdstrand> sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6
<jdstrand> mahfouz: then paste the output of 'sudo aa-status'
<mahfouz> ok, now 3.6 is not in enforce mode anymore
<jdstrand> correct
<mahfouz> http://paste2.org/p/628307
<jdstrand> mahfouz: ok good-- let's now clean up a little:
<jdstrand> sudo rm /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.6~
<mahfouz> ok, they're gone
<mahfouz> note that 3.5 profile is also obsolete
<jdstrand> mahfouz: do you want to have the apparmor profile for 3.6 disable on boot?
<mahfouz> whatever the standard is
<jdstrand> mahfouz: the default is disabled (there was a bug a while ago that caused dailies to be enabled)
<jdstrand> mahfouz: to disable on boot, please perform the following command:
<mahfouz> yes, it works now
<mahfouz> I can start "firefox"
<jdstrand> sudo ln -s /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox
<mahfouz> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox': File exists
<jdstrand> mahfouz: can you give the output of this command:
<jdstrand> ls -l /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox
<mahfouz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2010-01-21 19:22 /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox -> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<mahfouz> it's root
<jdstrand> ok good
<jdstrand> to verify it will not be loaded on boot, please perform:
<jdstrand> sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<jdstrand> sudo aa-status
<jdstrand> mahfouz: you should see a 'Skipping' line and aa-status should not list firefox in its output
<mahfouz> skipping line on the first command yes
<mahfouz> then 3.6 now longer shows up in aa-status
<jdstrand> ok, then you are back to defaults
<mahfouz> so what was the problem?
<mahfouz> did I catch a wrong upgrade?
<jdstrand> mahfouz: I can't say for sure, but it sounds like a long time ago the profile got enabled (due to that bug I mentioned), then the name transition from firefox-3.6 -> firefox got you before we had a chance to fix the profile
<mahfouz> ok, thx
<mahfouz> I'll let you know if it shows up again
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> asac: apparmor_parser '-W -T' is new in karmic (for binary caching of the profiles). 9.04 and lower can leave that out
<jdstrand> asac: technically, -W -T should not be needed in lucid either (there was a bug in karmic that required it)
<BUGabundo> boas
<fta> hm, it seems the new vdpau survives sdl now, great
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-24
<micahg> asac: how can I help?
<micahg> maxb: http://honk.sigxcpu.org/con/Iceowl_extensions_1_0b1_in_experimental.html
<micahg> asac: you on?
<vish> hmm.. when will firefox 3.6 land in lucid?
<micahg> vish: when it's ready ;)
<vish> ;p
<micahg> asac: let's talk in the morning...I think I have TB3 merged again, but I have a slight problem
<LLStarks> what about thunderbird 3?
<asac> vish: ffox36 is in NEW ... so waits for archive admin kick
 * vish ha.. so asac *can* see me ;)
<asac> one sec ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox/+packages
<asac> vish: can you try to upgrade to them? ... if so i will copy them to the new firefox-stable ppa
 * vish tires
<asac> just add that ppa and run dist-upgrade
<asac> and post what apt wants to do ;)
<asac> interestingly the amd64 builders queue somehow managed to catch up over night
<hifi> where is the official 3.6 release pushed first (ppa, any repo)?
<asac> hifi: its stuck in NEW ... so it will be first in firefox-stable ppa
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<hifi> thanks, it'll be just a day or so when it's available?
<LLStarks> tigger?
<LLStarks> nice.
<asac> hifi: atm i hope in 1h ;)
<asac> but if the latest package is bad it can take indefinitly longer
<vish> asac: dist-upgrade says nothing to be upgraded... your sandbox is in the new repos
<hifi> asac: ah, cool :)
<vish> sandbox firefox stuff*
<asac> vish: if you are running dailies then thats expected
<asac> daily is ahead of 3.6 final
<vish> asac: ..., i'm on lucid main
<vish> i dont have the dailies
<asac> vish: apt-cache policy firefox
<asac> i am using lucid main too
<asac> and just doing the same
<asac> i get
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361876/
<asac> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/361877/ (for policy)
<vish> asac: > http://paste.ubuntu.com/361878/
<asac> vish: you use pinning ;)
<asac> 600 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<vish> asac: argh! i forgot
<asac> drop your pinning
<asac> :-P
<vish> :s , thanks for pointing it out ;)
<asac> let me know if the upgrade wents smooth
<vish> asac: yay > http://paste.ubuntu.com/361880/  upgrading ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> vish: upgrade finished?
 * asac copies to stable ppa once vish confirms ;)
<vish> asac: worked , but weird , that it didnt check for add-on updates/compatibility , but rather just said add-ons incompatible
<vish> i had to check manually
<asac> interesting
<vish> oh , crappy firefox fonts again :s
<asac> hifi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ ... in a few minutes
<asac> vish: yes
<asac> we filed upstream bug already ... it happens because we dont use system-cairo anymore
<asac> 15:40 < asac_> font cairo issue: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "Poor subpixel font rendering compared to rest of system in FF3.6 on Ubuntu" [Normal,New]
 * vish digs for workarounds
<asac> i dont think there are any ... besides maybe making a link to the firefox libcairo for /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.8
<hifi> asac: thank you!
<asac> but that might make whole desktop to crash ;) ... so be prepared for battle
<asac> hifi: oh. its only karmic and lucid for now
<asac> hardy and jaunty will follow soonish ;)
<marquinos> Hi!
<marquinos> With a proposed update, the asturian language was updated
<marquinos> and then firefox not run any more
<hifi> asac: I run lucid :)
<marquinos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/511837
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 511837 in language-pack-ast "Latest language pack in 'karmic-proposed' breaks Firefox in Asturian" [Undecided,New]
<marquinos> Any idea about the origin of the problem? what string?
<asac> marquinos: please check with ArneGoetje in -desktop
<hifi> asac: it works
<asac> great
<asac> enjoy
<hifi> will do, thank you very much :)
<marquinos> asac, I don't undertand you :$ Where can I check with ArneGoetje? in irc?
<asac> marquinos: #ubuntu-desktop
<asac> he is probably not there till tomorrow
<asac> yes irc
<asac> i dont know exactly whats going on. but we moved the langpack creation thing to a different server
<asac> so it might have something to do with that
<marquinos> ok ;)
<marquinos> Thanks asac !
<marquinos> :)
<asac> np
<hifi> asac: btw. will that ppa always track upstream stable faster?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the idea
<asac> delay was due to the fact that we did a big refactoring of the packaging
<hifi> hmm, what kind of video formats firefox 3.6 supports by default
<hifi> yeah, ogg only
<asac> fta: do you have a stable m-devscript in some ppa?
<asac> i need to binary copy that to firefox-stable to hardy
<asac> didnt really want to copy umd
<asac> guess i should just copy
<asac> doing
<asac> lets hope that doesnt bust the -stable ppa ;)
<asac> fta: i guess you can safely disable nmt for "jaunty"
<asac> we will never be able to backport all the bits needed
<fta> asac, done
<asac> zthx
<fta> what about ff3.5?
<asac> disable it for now too
<asac> also how about killing intrepid everywhere ;)?
<asac> lets keep it running till eol
<fta> done
<fta> i hate people redenting with the same groups
<fta> the server should drop the groups
<asac> true
<asac> thought it did
<asac> at least the redent button should
<asac> i386  3   555 jobs (26 hours)
<asac> ok out for lunch etc.
<mbana> asac: hi, just wondering if u've tried it urself
<Ruyan> Hi, how can i install mozilla SDK on ubuntu?
<asac> Ruyan: not sure what that is ... xulrunner-1.9.1-dev contains the xulrunner sdk
<asac> mbana: tried what?
<asac> lunch
<Ruyan> i need run up xpcom
<fta> damn, i can't login on openrunner.com with chromium
<fta> XHR error
<fta> damn site
<asac> Ruyan: i think our xul -dev packages are what you are looking for
<asac> micahg: what's the prob?
<asac> (tb3 merge)
<micahg> asac: I tried a bzr mv on tb3 before merge and they still conflict because of no common ancestor
<asac> before merge?
<asac> bzr merge -r 0.. ... worked for me
<asac> had conflicts, but those were resolvable
<micahg> asac: I did bzr mv on the tb3 files so they have the same name, then bzr merge -r0..-1 and I get a debian and a debian.moved dir
<asac> debian.moved is the old tb2?
<asac> thats ok i guess
<micahg> asac: yes, but the diff is the entire debian dir :(
<asac> so its tricky next steps are:
<asac> bzr mv debian.moved/changelog changelog
<asac> edit and add the tb3 changelog on top
<asac> let me see if i can do the first few steps
 * micahg was also wondering why ff changelog is in TB...
<asac> because the tb package orginated from the ff package ;)
<asac> iirc
<micahg> should it stay there?
<asac> have to look ... one sec
<asac> ok pushed current .head to bzr push lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thundebird.head.tb3-take1
<asac> now uncommitting the stuff to last 2.0 release
<asac> if that doesnt work we can just use that i think and continue
<micahg> well, I have the new files, I can copy the stuff in with meld...
<asac> meld?
<micahg> merge tool
<asac> ok this works:
<asac> (not great, but better than not merging at all)
<asac> bzr rm debian
<asac> bzr commit --local -m "* delete all packaging files to prepare tb3 merge"
<asac> bzr merge -r0.. ../thunderbird-3.0.head
<asac> let me commit those two steps
<micahg> that basically has the same problem I have
<micahg> delete old add new
<asac> no
<asac> its different
<asac> you didnt do merge -r0..
<asac> so now we have the same you initially did, but the branch has the full tbird 3 commit history
<asac> so now you can use bzr mv etc.
<asac> to replay what you did before
<asac> committed the delete and then merge
<asac> rev 115
<asac> the tb3-take1 branch still has all from what you had
<asac> not perfect, but bets we can do i guess
<asac> the tbird branch should never have been started from scratch to begin with ;)
<asac> micahg: so you think you can go on now with bzr mv etc.?
<micahg> asac: now I can probaby merge in my local tb3.head :)
<asac> err that sounds like it would be bad
<asac> but try
 * micahg will try to have this done by 19:00 UTC
<asac> i am quite sure you have to to replay
<micahg> asac: I redid my local TB3
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> why not try it right now ;)?
<asac> while i am still here
<asac> will be on the road a bit later ;)
<asac> 17:03 < asac> thunderbird.dev$ bzr log --include-merges | pastebinit
<asac> 17:03 < asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362021/
<asac> 17:03 < asac> there is the whole history ;)
<asac> posted to wrong channel :-P
<micahg> ok, my bzr mv changes worked now, but we need some of the packaging stuff from TB2 :(
<micahg> should I just copy those back in
<micahg> asac: ^^
<mbana> hello
<mbana> who's using KDE
<asac_> micahg: what packaging stuff?
<micahg> asac_: some of the files that weren't in the 3.0 branch
<asac_> should be ok to add them again
<micahg> k, I'll meld the changes in
<micahg> asac_: what happened to ff36?
<asac_> in firefox-stable
<asac_> but stuck in NEW :/
 * micahg missed that somehow
<asac_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+packages
<asac_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<micahg> ah, ok, do you need an archive admin to allow?
<micahg> since it's a new source?
<sebner> micahg: aye
<asac_> yes ... i thought it wasnt new because that source was still in hardy etc. but seems i was wrong ;)
<sebner> asac_: what does mfs stand for?
<asac_> moz ffox stable
* asac_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | firefox 3.6 in ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<sebner> asac_: haha, you are way to serious. What speaks against leaving mfs out? Most people will ignore/don't understand it anyways
<asac_> no its good to have it
<sebner> asac_: speaking of ff, any progress regarding TB?
<micahg> sebner: testing build now :)
<sebner> micahg: ah I forgot, you are in charge of it :D
<micahg> sebner: I'm attempting it :)
<sebner> heh
<sebner> micahg: testbuilding means upload to Ubuntu if everything is going fine?!
<micahg> sebner: probably, but I think I'll need to tweak a few things ;)
<sebner> micahg: nothing against you but you are tweaking since the 3.0 release 2 months ago :P FF3.6 just got released some days ago and it's ready :P
<micahg> sebner: I wasn't working on it straight for 2 months...
<sebner> ^^
<micahg> I was missing some bzr fundamentals on my first try
<sebner> nvm nvm, it's was more of a joke anyways
<micahg> sebner: asac's been working behind the scenes on the ff 3.6 migration since UDS I think
<asac_> me?
<asac_> no
<micahg> no
<micahg> ?
<julio> hi there, i've just added the daily repo to my sources and updated on the will of having 3.6 but when installed firefox-3.6 and firefox-3.6-gnome-support nothing changed. Any clue of what might be wrong?
<micahg> julio: install firefox
<asac_> i was working on firefox-support-model in that i planned etc. but hands on work i didnt really do
<julio> i already have it... 3.5.7
<micahg> firefox-3.6 is no longer..it'
<micahg> s migrated to firefox in the daily ppa
<julio> should i remove it prior to install?
<asac_> i did firefox-3.5 all-static sometimes after UDS ... proof of concept thing ... like two times a few hours
<micahg> no, it should upgrade
<julio> also someone told me that it could appear as namoroka or comething line on the internet menu but is not there either
<julio> any clue?
<asac_> julio: dpkg -l firefox\*
<asac_> paste.ubuntu.com
<micahg> asac_: /bin/sh: debian/thunderbird.postinst: not found
<asac_> julio: you need to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<micahg> I have the .in file
<asac_> micahg: the .in file is transformed in debian/rules
<julio> asac_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/362096/
<asac_> you need to drop the version there
<asac_> julio: the daily takes over 3.5.7 ... you just have to upgrade your system after adding the ppa
<asac_> installing firefox-3.6 etc. wasnt really necessary
<asac_> julio: you could also remove those two packages again and rather go for the stable ppa: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<asac_> which isnt daily ;)
<asac_> and has 3.6
<micahg> asac_: fixed, I goofed the .rules file when I added some stuff :9
<asac_> k
<julio> well... dist-upgrade or or the last thing?
<asac_> depends on whether you want to use dailies for your main browser in future
<asac_> if not go the stable route
<julio> so if i want to use the stable one i can safely remove daily from my sources?
<asac_> yes
<asac_> add the stable ppa in /topic instead
<julio> how can i add the ppa on the command line? mean, editing on vim... the "deb something lines"
<micahg> julio: karmic?
* asac_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable and use update-manager to update your system
<julio> yup
* asac_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable and use update-manager to update your system
<asac_> julio: ^^
<micahg> asac_: add sudo there
<micahg> asac_: nm
<asac_> but you need to remove daily explicitly ;)
<asac_> but thats clear i guess
 * micahg need to fix the pins :)
<julio> so sudo ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable right?
<micahg> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
* asac_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system
<julio> i've asked for the deb lines as i feel more comfortable having all the ppas grouped :p
<micahg> julio: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<julio> will this add it at the end of the file?
<asac_> no
<micahg> julio: it creates its own file in sources.list.d
<asac_> it will add a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<asac_> ack
<asac_> best way to do it in general
<julio> advantages?
<asac_> i am not here to convince anyone
<micahg> julio: imports key for you
<julio> ic
<micahg> asac_: seems to be buiilding :)
<asac_> it starts building. then wait till it fails
<asac_> and fix stuff
<asac_> probably need to be really lucky to not fail ...
<asac_> have you dropped the patch that appends version etc?
<asac_> that needs to be dropped now
<micahg> asac_: I modified the profile patch to not add version
<asac_> thunderbird-3-profile.patch
<asac_> good
<micahg> I kept the substitution of %APP_NAME% for thunderbird
<micahg> like we did for firefox
<asac_> ok
<micahg> although, it probably can be dropped too if it's unversioned I guess
<asac_> we keep it in firefox because of the abrowser thing. i dont think thats needed here directly anymore ... but well
<asac_> ;)
<asac_> yes
<asac_> the complete patch can go
<micahg> k, next spin ;)
<asac_> we would need it for a thunderbird-dev package etc.
<asac_> err
<asac_> thunderbird-daily
<asac_> thunderbird-beta
<asac_> etc.
<asac_> -dev would be confusing ;)
<asac_> anyway. have to pack things and then travel. fell asleep when i targetted to travel
<asac_> will check later whats going on
<micahg> I think I found the stuff for the -dev package...
<asac_> guess a bit more than 2.5h from now
<asac_> micahg: lets do the -dev package after the upload ;)
<micahg> 0ubuntu2?
<asac_> well. lets first get there ;)
<asac_> off for now
<julio> ok. added the stable repo, should i install it manully now or a apt-get upgrade will do it?
<julio> it offers only 3.5
<micahg> apt-get dist-upgrade
<julio> on it, in the mean time... is there a way of checking for duplicated ppas? every time i do an upgrade it checks for like 120 places... :p
<jcastro> you could go clean up what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<julio> well, 3.6 at last :D thanks for that, where sould i go to install spanish lang pack?
<micahg> julio: no langpacks yet
<micahg> unless you want to install the upstream one, but you have to remember to remove it later
<julio> upstream?
<micahg> from mozilla
<julio> what is that?
<micahg> mozilla is the maker of firefox
<julio> sorry, question was for upstream :p
<julio> what does it mean?
<micahg> oh, upstream is mozilla
<micahg> you install an .xpi from them
<micahg> vs installing an ubuntu language pack
<micahg> we don't have the language packs yet, they'll come later in the lucid cycle
<julio> i've done that for my 3.5 when intalled
<julio> thought it was normal
<micahg> no, they normally come in the ubuntu language pack for releases
<julio> where can i get the xpi?
 * micahg is looking
 * micahg is at a loss...
<micahg> gavin: where can we find the upstream language packs?
<julio> lol, san google?
<gavin> for what version?
<micahg> gavin: 3.6
<gavin> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-1.9.2-l10n/
<julio> :D the big G got me there a few secs ago
<micahg> julio: ^^
<julio> thanks
 * micahg must be rusty on google fu
<julio> fu?
<micahg> julio: slang term...
<julio> is the same as in script fu on gimp?
<julio> i don't know what it means
<micahg> julio: probable ;) http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=google+fu
<julio> well found an es-ar langpack but it says 3.6pre
<julio> is that the one i'm looking for?
<micahg> julio: it should be 3.6.1pre
<julio> i skipped it as ff said 3.6, thought it was for a beta or so
<micahg> asac_: we need to profile patch for profile migration :)
<julio> micahg, well got it in spanish, thanks
<Varnion> boas
<Varnion> tenho problemas com flash
<BUGabundo> english Varnion
<Varnion> ah
<Varnion> tao esuqce xD
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> fta: where should flash 64bits .so be placed for Chromium to work ?
<fta> usual plugin dirs
<BUGabundo> fta: and where is that?
<BUGabundo> I only know .mozilla/plugins
 * micahg sees a lot of symlinks in flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> and wrapper is broken again in 64 bits
<BUGabundo> just trying to help this user
<asac_> micahg: profile patch for profile migration?
<asac_> sounds wrong. we need to modify the startscript to properly migration
<asac_> and need to copy the profile migration dialog
<micahg> asac_: yeah from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird
<asac_> we need to migration from .mozilla-thunderbird/... to .thunderbird by default
<asac_> if user also has .thunderbird-3.0 we need to ask which one should be used
<asac_> like we do for firefox
<asac_> the profile migrator
<asac_> its debian/migrator/main.c
<asac_> in firefox-3.6.head
<asac_> and its compiled in debian/rules
<asac_> check that ... and put that into tbird too
<asac_> of course adjust the text in the dialog ;)
<micahg> asac_: k, I had to pull a new source tarball, I was ahving trouble with 3.0
<asac_> ok. not sure why, but ok
<asac_> sounds like you had some other issues ;)
<asac_> but if you have a good one now its fine
<micahg> I'm pulling 3.0.1
<asac_> nah
<asac_> please pull 3.0
<asac_> thats what we started to do
<asac_> we should finish that and then go for 3.0.1 after thats done
<asac_> anyway. remember to push what you have EOD
<asac_> i will continue it in case its not finished
<micahg> asac_: I'm doing 3.0.1 now
<asac_> does 3.0 work already?
<asac_> please dont
<micahg> I think the version file was messed up
<asac_> fix 3.0
<micahg> k, I'll pull a new 3.0 then
<asac_> you still have the tarball from last time
<micahg> somehow, I got 3.0.2 in my 3.0pre
<asac_> keep using it
<micahg> er, 3.0
<asac_> the tarball isnt really important
<micahg> k
<asac_> any tarball created by dailies should be fine
<asac_> just dont bump the changelog to something ahead of 3.0
<micahg> I was getting an error with regards to libdir
<asac_> new tarball is never an answer to such issues
<micahg> k
<asac_> just wastes time ;)
 * micahg found it...
<micahg> forgot to unversion something
<micahg> asac_: the install dir should be unversioned, right?
<asac_> right ;)
<micahg> not like ff?
<asac_> no
<asac_> it should be versioned
<micahg> ugh
<asac_> no need to patch
<asac_> upstream already does it
<asac_> the right way
<micahg> k, trying again
<micahg> asac_: are we still installing stuff in /usr/share/thunderbird?
<asac_> no
<asac_> well i dont know
<micahg> ah, ok, so that wasn't a bug
<micahg> well
<micahg> in 2.0 we did
<asac_> what i know is that the thunderbird-3.0.install file
<micahg> in the new package we don't
<asac_> is good
<asac_> just needs to be renamed
<asac_> without content changes
<micahg> k
<asac_> e.g. still usr/lib/thunderbird-*/
<asac_> yes
<asac_> its intentional that we dont split stuff to /usr/share
<asac_> thats a useless debian policy
<micahg> so we don't even need the links file them
<micahg> *then
<asac_> if the links file only does that
<asac_> then yes
<asac_> imo the stuff we had in thunderbird-3.0.head was good
<asac_> just the package names needed to be changed
<asac_> to unversioned
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac_: we're not using system dictionaries?
<asac_> we are using them
<asac_> at least thats the idea
<micahg> it's not symlinked
<asac_> so yeah. thats probably one link
<asac_> right
<micahg> but it's in the install file
<asac_> if its not in tbird-3.0.head before the rename
<asac_> dont bother
<asac_> we can do that after teh upload
<micahg> k
<asac_> first lets get it to state we had dailies, just renamed
<micahg> k
<joelinux> micahg: you there
<micahg> joelinux: yep
<micahg> asac_: I think I almost got it
<joelinux> Is there a way I can copy my +junk branch over to seamonkey ? I get "is not compatible with" when I try and push from the branch I checked out
<micahg> idk
<joelinux> :-)
<micahg> asac_: if I've been using debuild -nc to test, how do I make it do a clean build?
 * micahg thinks he goofed on upstream dir
<micahg> it's fixed now
<micahg> but I think I have to do a rebuild
<asac_> micahg: why do you want a full rebuild?
<asac_> a full rebuild always costs lots of time so better try to do an incremental and only when you think its all ok, do a full rebuild to test everything
<micahg> I didn't have the upstream dir versioned die to the patch
<asac_> (saves lots of time)
<micahg> I dropped the patch
<asac_> micahg: ah ... ok
<micahg> I know it's been saving me time
<micahg> I think this might be the last thing
<asac_> so you dropped the patch ... then you can try to remove the debian/stamp-*make* file
<asac_> in that way debuilc -nc runs a full make on the tree
<asac_> bjut doesnt rebuild everything
<micahg> ah, k
<asac_> just those files changed
<asac_> sometimes there is no good way, but first try
<asac_> if that doesnt help you need a ful lrebuild
<micahg> asac_: should the bug to upload TB3 go at the top with the upstream bugs fixed?
<micahg> or under my name?
<micahg> asac_: is there a way to depatch, repatch without a full rebuild?
 * micahg thinks he figured it out
<micahg> asac_: if I remove stamp-patched will it repatch?
<asac_> micahg: not repatch, but patch
<asac_> at best dont do that
<asac_> you can use quilt in the build-tree
<asac_> to get the tree in the state you want
 * micahg found it, yep that's what I did
<asac_> just ensure that make stamp is dont
<micahg> dont?
<asac_> is not existing
<asac_> you can even run make in the build-tree
<asac_> and then just debuild -nc
<micahg> k, think I got it now
 * micahg is learning :)
<asac_> heh
<asac_> great
<micahg> still had the old patch applied
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> ;)
<micahg> good new is tb3 branch hasn't broken any of our packaging since release...otherwise I'd be in trouble using 3.0.2pre to test this
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> something's still not right
<asac_> what happens?
<micahg> it's still doing make install unversioned
<asac_> micahg: how did the patch look like that you dropped?
<asac_> if that touched a Makefile.in and the Makefile doesnt get updated for some reason, just run ./config.status
<asac_> then make
<asac_> and make install DESTDIR=/tmp/test
<asac_> to see whats going on
<asac_> ;)
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f71bb275d
<asac_> so yeah... autoconf.mk.in probably doesnt trigger an update of the autoconf.mk
<asac_> so run ./config.status
<asac_> ensure that you see that autoconf.mk gets generated
<asac_> same for mozilla.in
<micahg> I see autoconf.mk recreated
<micahg> I don't see mozilla.in
<micahg> or rather I don't see it regenerated
<micahg> ./config.status doesn't do anything in the mozilla dir
<micahg> asac_: ^^
<asac_> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362228/
<asac_> thats what happens in a ffox tree
<asac_> i am really sure same happens in tbird tree
<asac_> oh ... there might be two config.status
<micahg> k, that's what I got
<asac_> e.g. you might need to cd in the mozilla dir and there is another config.status
<micahg> no mozilla.in
<micahg> ah :)
<asac_> tbird basically has the full xulrunner/ffox tree nested inside
<asac_> so you have mozilla/mozilla/ ;)
<asac_> or am i wrong?
<micahg> well, make is rerunning
<asac_> top mozilla is comm-central ... nested one is mozilla-central
<micahg> yep
<micahg> or in our case comm-191 and moz-191
<asac_> micahg: yeah. just double check that the make really goes in the nested mozilla
<asac_> maybe the use a hand crafted stamp mechanism to not rebuild full mozilla/ nested
<asac_> but i hope now
<asac_> not
<micahg> heh
<micahg> seems to work now, let me try debuild -nc
<asac_> good
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> probably is good now
<asac_> well done
<asac_> ;)
 * micahg hopes there are no more issues with the build...
<micahg> :) got further than last time
<micahg> cp: not writing through dangling symlink `debian/thunderbird/usr/share/pixmaps/thunderbird.png'
<micahg> ?
<micahg> heh, double link...
<asac_> not sure
<asac_> feels like messy link
<asac_> right
<micahg> it was trying to link from /u/s/tb
<asac_> from or to?
<asac_> /usr/share?
<micahg> from
<asac_> thought we dont have there anything
<asac_> wasnt that the idea? just /usr/lib
<micahg> yeah, I'll fix the links file to link properly
<asac_> right
 * micahg missed it
<asac_> debuild -nc should work for tha
<asac_> t
<asac_> so ... when all that works what usually helps to get this all digested is to safe the stuff that worked and think about how you can split up the work in multiple steps
<asac_> so you can commit them one by one
<asac_> in that way you reflect on the process of doing it and next time you can use that as a blueprint to predict the process for a different change you want to od ;)
<asac_> but guess you will figure ;)
<asac_> fg
<asac_> oops
<micahg> asac_: do we still need the mozilla-thunderbird binary symlink?
<micahg> heh, the icon isn't there
<micahg> that's the issue
<micahg> 64 pixel isn't there, what should I install?
<micahg> nm
<asac_> yes, lets keep the symlink for binary
 * micahg was installing the file over a link :(
<micahg> I got a lot of shlibs:depends warnings
<micahg> asac_: also, which copyright file should be used the original or fta's
<micahg> asac_: I have the deb packages :)
<micahg> asac_: should I risk installing my .deb package?
<asac_> micahg: good idea is to check the content ... you can run a find debian/PACKAGENAME
<asac_> to see what it would look like
 * micahg is backing up my tb3 profile
<asac_> thats usually a good idea too
<asac_> if you have a .mozilla-thunderbird back that up too
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> still a little goofy
<micahg> do I still need to link these libs: http://pastebin.com/fc643d0e
<asac_> that looks wrong
<asac_> do we create those links?
<micahg> that should be in the thunderbird dir
<micahg> it was from tb2
<asac_> those we dont need
<micahg> maybe I should try without that file
<asac_> imo we really just needed what was in tb3 branch
<asac_> stuff like copyright etc. might be better in tb2
<asac_> but the general packaging was ok afaik
<micahg> yeah, I was going to ask about the copyright file
<micahg> you have one from 2003 and fta has one from when he made tb3 branch
<asac_> the 3.0 one looks quite ok
<micahg> k
<fta> what are you trying to do?
<micahg> make tb3 release
<fta> isn't my branch ok as it is? i mean + the profile migration stuff from ff?
<fta> why reuse anything from tb2 at all?
<micahg> missing man page and a couple of other things
<fta> it should be easy to cherry picj
<fta> k
<micahg> yep
<asac_> its all fine
<micahg> that's what I did
<asac_> just flashing out the details
<asac_> and the rename of packages before the upload
<micahg> there's this line in the copyright: EDIT: downloaded from CVS (until 3.0 is released) using the following commands:
<micahg>    debian/rules get-orig-source (you need to install mozilla-devscripts >= 0.05)
<asac_> remove the until bracket stuff
<asac_> and say "to get latest upstream snapshot, ..."
<asac_> "get latest upstream snapshot from CVS using ...
<asac_> "
<asac_> maybe do another paragraph
<micahg> I'm assuming s/CVS/HG
<asac_> "get a specific tag by using ... get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=THUNDERBIRD_VERSION_tag=version"
<asac_> yeah hg
<asac_> it is
<asac_> and drop the minimum m-devscripts version
<asac_> unless we know whats the real minimum required for hg
<asac_> maybe just say: "needs a recent mozilla-devscripts"
<asac_> anyway. those are details ;) ... first check that everything works
<asac_> :-P
 * micahg hopes he doesn't blow up his system :0
<asac_> so if find debian/thunderbird looks ok
<asac_> just install the package
<asac_> nah ;)
<asac_> unlikely
<asac_> unless you have stuff in postinst that rm -rf /
<asac_>  ;)
<asac_> micahg: commit stuff ;)
<asac_> pus to a private branch
<asac_> in that way you dont loose your work if you trashh everything
<micahg> I meant my TB stuff
<micahg> I backed it up
<asac_> not that i would think it happens
<asac_> ah
<asac_> seems safe
<asac_> if you backup profile
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362245/
<micahg> I have to run out for about an hour
<asac_> k
<micahg> I would assume I should add a conflicts for that package?
<asac_> yes thats a bug in thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<asac_> remove that package for now
<asac_> and file a bug bug against that langpack
<micahg> enigmail also conflicts
<asac_> yes. thats a bug too somewhat
<asac_> but enigmail needs to be fixed anyway
<asac_> for this
<micahg> yep
<asac_> so remove it for now
<asac_> and file a bug against enigmail ;)
<asac_> "enigmail not ready for tb3"
<asac_> or something
<micahg> nah, there's already a bug to update
<asac_> good
<asac_> just ensure its there and when tbird enters the archive
<asac_> that should become RC
<micahg> well, it installed ok, but as shredder
<asac_> e.g. targetted for lucid and milestoned for beta or something
<micahg> because I was using 3.0.2pre
<asac_> yes thats fine
<asac_> so try a build with the 3.0 tarball you hopefully have still ;)
<asac_> test tbird a bit and see if all is fine
 * asac_ wonders if the builders already built the hardy etc. firefox-stable
<asac_> nope
<asac_> lol i3863 650 jobs (28 hours)
<asac_> see there are no mozilla/chromium or other dailies on the current i386 builders
<asac_> seems its not just us ;
<asac_> )
<asac_> busting the builder
<asac_> s
<micahg> k asac, trying again with 3.0 tarball, bbiab
<asac_> great
<asac> i think i have to close irssi ;) bad state
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-17
<Brownout> grrrr, Sync nagging for the master password is annoying as hell
<silvery> Hello, everyone. Please tell me, how can I update Firefox version in Ubuntu, without having 2 versions on my desktop? (I tried original overlay and now I have both 3.smth.smth and 4b8 installed)
<silvery> + I have to run './firefox &' to run my 4b8
<silvery> ping
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b9 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Natty and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<kimus> Hi, i'm using the latest fx4 from ppa. and I filled this bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626417
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 626417 in General "XML files with XSL Stylesheet" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<kimus> anyone has a problem with this or knows how to fix it? thanks
<micahg> kimus: do you have a DTD for xml-stylesheet?
<kimus> hi micahg, It always worked on all browsers :-)
<kimus> micahg: the stylesheet does not have any special elements on it
<kimus> micahg: and the xml file has the DOCTYPE svn (explaining the svn xml elements returend)
<kimus> and yes this is a SVN repo... but I can test locally in my pc
<kimus> locally does not work either...
<kimus> I will attach the xml and xsl
<micahg> kimus: I'm sorry, I'm not that familiar with XSL, but yes, a test document would help
<micahg> kimus: I've subscribed to the bug so I can watch its progress
<kimus> micahg: you can download the xml and xsl file and open the xml in the browser
<kimus> it should render a html file
<micahg> kimus: I can try a little later, I have to go somewhere soon
<fta> cyphermox, seems you committed some merge conflicts in network-manager-applet d/changelog
<cyphermox> fta?
<cyphermox> I fixed it as I did the merge
<cyphermox> I don't know why it ended up as a conflict since I always take from the ubuntu.head branches before doing changes, but oh well
<fta> cyphermox, got an email for the merge request including this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555189/
<cyphermox> fta, right yeah... I fixed that as I did the merge
<cyphermox> sorry for the noise ;)
<fta> n-p
<cyphermox> nm-applet now with more ipv6 love too
<fta> great
<fta> i wish i had ipv6 at home
<fta> chrisccoulson, transmission is freezing.. libdebusmenu something. is that another side effect of the unfinished transition from last week?
<fta> i mean, libdbusmenu
<chrisccoulson> fta - the transition is done, but there's a fair amount of things that are broken
<chrisccoulson> could you get a backtrace of it when its frozen?
<chrisccoulson> i'm currently investigating other breakage related to the transition
<fta> (transmission-gtk:10429): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `DbusmenuMenuitem'
<fta> (transmission-gtk:10429): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `initialization_value != 0' failed
<fta> (transmission-gtk:10429): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_variant: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(mi)' failed
<fta> that's when i start it
<fta> i don't have the -gdb for a trace
<chrisccoulson> is that the first warning you get?
<chrisccoulson> might be worth running in GDB with G_DEBUG=fatal_warnings
<fta> #3  0x016d5938 in dbusmenu_menuitem_get_type () from /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-glib.so.3
<fta> #4  0x016d661f in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_variant () from /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-glib.so.3
<fta> #5  0x016ceb4e in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut () from /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-gtk.so.3
<fta> #6  0x016cee48 in dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut_menuitem () from /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-gtk.so.3
<fta> #7  0x016c2e3f in ?? () from /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<chrisccoulson> is that where it hangs?
<fta> that's when i interrupt it
<chrisccoulson> might be worth running with G_DEBUG=fatal_warnings, to see where it starts to go wrong
<fta> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `DbusmenuMenuitem'
<fta> aborting...
<fta> Program received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
<fta> g_logv (log_domain=0x82bded "GLib-GObject", log_level=<value optimized out>, format=0x832b18 "cannot register existing type `%s'", args1=0xbfffe68c "k\205", <incomplete sequence \337>)
<fta>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.27.91/glib/gmessages.c:563
<fta> hold on, i'll install some dbg(sym)
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555196/
<fta> want more?
<chrisccoulson> fta - sorry, i had to go away for some dinner?
<chrisccoulson> have you got a longer trace where the warning occurs?
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/555208/ ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - is transmission pulling 2 versions of libdbusmenu-glib in to memory?
<chrisccoulson> i think that's the only way that could happen
<chrisccoulson> (ie, 1 of each ABI version)
<fta> $ ldd /usr/bin/transmission-gtk  | grep menu
<fta>         libdbusmenu-glib.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-glib.so.2 (0x00713000)
<fta> or is it dlopened?
<fta> weird
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, have you not updated transmission yet?
<chrisccoulson> it's linking against -glib2, whereas -glib3 gets pulled in to memory via the updated indicator stack
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's the issue
<fta> i have a bunch of un-upgradable packages, hence i said unfinished transition earlier
<chrisccoulson> i have 2.13-0ubuntu1, and it links against libdbusmenu-glib.so.3
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've managed to upgrade everything now :/
<fta> retrying then...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should resolve it, assuming apt manages to resolve it ok ;)
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   libindicator1 libunity0 libwebkit-1.0-2 libwebkit-1.0-common midori unity-place-applications unity-place-files
<fta> are the last 3 expected?
<fta> 39 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fta> should do it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, those can all be removed
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering why transmission links directly with libdbusmenu. that seems wrong
<chrisccoulson> it's using libappindicator though
<fta> \o/ works now
<fta> but the indicator is broken
<fta> maybe i should kill the panel
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you could try that
<chrisccoulson> the new indicator stack is pretty broken though. see bug 703689 and bug 703769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703689 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Window registration racy with GDbus port (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703769 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Menus are not destroyed when a window is closed with GDbus port (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703769
<fta> booohouuhh
<chrisccoulson> and the messaging menu seems to be completely broken too
<fta> liferea and rhythmbox are back in the systray
<fta> they are in the appmenu too
<chrisccoulson> i remember ted saying last week that liferea needed some porting to make it work properly again. not sure if that happened yet though
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried liferea or rhythmbox yet
<kimus> micahg: hi. did you see the Bug 626417?
<micahg> kimus: yes, I don't have time to look right now as I"m at work, but can look later tonight
 * micahg wonders why ubot2 is not producing an LP bug link
<kimus> micahg: that's fine. I accomplish to filter the problem
<micahg> kimus: thank you for that!
<kimus> micahg: it's very strange :-)
<kimus> I don't understand what the Tab Group could cause a transformation problem... strange...
<micahg> kimus: the only thing I can think of is if it's overriding some other functionality, but I'll at least to try to confirm the bug tonight
<kimus> micahg: thank you... for me it's a major bug :-)
<BUGabundo> olá
<kimus> BUGabundo:olá
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you know anything about gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip() ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it's a feature we've backported from gtk3
<chrisccoulson> we need to disable the resize grips on some windows, where they either shouldn't be displayed or cause other problems
<fta> chrisccoulson, which ones of our distros has it?
<chrisccoulson> fta - just natty
<fta> damn
<fta> bug 703451
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703451 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Resize grips are covering scrollbar button on Chromium (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703451
<chrisccoulson> the same issue exists in firefox
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure about disabling the resize grips
<chrisccoulson> whilst ehy do partially obscure the lower scrollbar button, they don't make it unusable
<chrisccoulson> but removing the resize grips makes it impossible to resize the window, now we have a 0-pixel border
<chrisccoulson> i think that's worse....
<fta> in chromium, it's unusable
<chrisccoulson> resizing or the scrollbar button?
<fta> sb button
<fta> there's an ugly orange square
<fta> on top
<chrisccoulson> hmm, that's not good
<fta> there's a patch in the bug, to disable it
<fta> but it's not portable, so for the ppa, i need to do something smart
<fta> maybe a dh_quilt_dist tweaking the series file according to the current dist
<chrisccoulson> fta - it doesn't use autoconf does it? it's relatively easy to add a configure check in that case
<fta> nope
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-18
<kimus> micahg: I had a simple test now. It's so easy that you can do it right now (see: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626417) :-D
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 626417 in General "XML files with XSL Stylesheet stop working after using Tab Group (Ctrl+E)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> kimus: it's a dupe of mozilla 591425
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 591425 in TabCandy "XML/XSL rendering after using Panorama fails" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591425
<kimus> humm... strange I didn't found no bug related. let me check then
<kimus> micahg: ok thank you for you time
<micahg> kimus: np
<fta> how do i prevent people for uploading random stuff in chromium? wrt bug 703451
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703451 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Resize grips are covering scrollbar button on Chromium (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703451
<micahg> fta: did he upload or just propose a merge?
<fta> micahg, not sure, but i see the papercut thingy, and fear someone will just in and push that patch
<fta> -just+jump
<micahg> fta: papercuts are just for tracking, technically, you can't prevent someone from uploading to archive fixes, but I think bratsche was just proposing merges, you already commented, so I think it's ok
<micahg> fta: it's not in the sponsors queue either and most papercutters don't have upload rights
<fta> micahg, isn't the Maintainer field checked?
<micahg> fta: well, to some extent, we technically don't have maintainers in Ubunut
<micahg> *Ubuntu
<micahg> but unless it's an urgent fix, you'll probably be contacted before someone uploads
<fta> this patch is a workaround, but nothing urgent. i need to land it properly as it's natty specific, while my packaging is generic
<fta> probably some d/p/series patching at build time
<fta> i remember something about using different series per dist but i can't find it
<fta> quilt series
<fta> chrisccoulson, i have evo 3 times in the app indicator :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-19
<BUGabundo> evening buddies
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-20
<fta> it's quiet in here
 * micahg makes solicited noise
<fta> :)
<chrisccoulson> BOO!
<chrisccoulson> woah, my machine crashed big time there :/
<fta> chrisccoulson, mine did too 2 days ago
<fta> at work
<fta> hard freeze of the desktop (even the clock), no more keyboard, only the mouse cursor was alive, but no click
<micahg> chrisccoulson: FYI, TB locales 3.1.7 in lucid-proposed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i saw that. thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-21
<irishman2020> I'm having trouble getting thunderbird to connect via davmail to my exchange server.  what information would be good to provide to get assistance?
<fta> !karmic
<ubot2> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<fta> !eol
<ubot2> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fta> pff
<micahg> fta: karmic and hardy desktop EOL are end of April
<fta> thanks, wanted to confirmed karmic was also out in april
<fta> -ed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-22
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> o/
<chrisccoulson> oh, b10 is tagged already!
<chrisccoulson> man, i really shouldn't go online at weekends
<magcius> What exactly is stopping the nightlies?
<magcius> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox/firefox-trunk.head.daily/view/head:/debian/patches/firefox-profilename
<magcius> somebody needs to rebase that patch against
<magcius> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/tip/browser/app/profile/firefox.js
<chrisccoulson> magcius, feel free to do that and propose a merge request then ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've had no time to look after that just recently
<magcius> chrisccoulson, can you suggest about how I'm supposed to modify that patch?
<magcius> chrisccoulson, it can't apply, so I need someone with a tree that has that patch applied to rebase it, right?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-23
<bdrung> micahg: do we want to open a xul-ext PPA? If yes, who should own it and how should it be called?
<cup> yo
<cup> i've come to the conclusion that 4.0 needs an address bar and search bar for the add-on bar. </xzibit>
<cup> what say you, chris
<BUGabundo> o/
<micahg> bdrung: depends who you want to be able to upload to it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have an opinion on an extensions PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind ;)
<bdrung> micahg: no-change backports from debian unstable (unless they need modifications to work in ubuntu).
<micahg> chrisccoulson: under the mozillateam?
<bdrung> micahg: everything under the moz-ext hood should work without changes.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's fine
<micahg> bdrung: that ok with you?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<bdrung> micahg: how should we call the ppa?
<micahg> xul-ext?
<micahg> Unofficial Mozilla Extensions Repo
<micahg> ?
<bdrung> ok, xul-ext with the long title Unofficial Mozilla Extensions Repo
<bdrung> micahg: btw what's with the mozilla-extensions-dev team?
<micahg> well, it's still there, and it has a PPA
<micahg> But I see 4 people I don't know on there
<bdrung> ok, let's create ppa:mozillateam/xul-ext then
<bdrung> micahg: i have not the right to do it. therefore it's your task
<micahg> bdrung: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/xul-ext
<micahg> bdrung: where do you want bugs?
<bdrung> micahg: i recommend to use backportpackage for uploading.
<bdrung> micahg: good question. what do you think?
<micahg> well, we have the ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs project
<micahg> we also have the mozilla-extensions project
<bdrung> micahg: which do you prefer?
<micahg> bdrung: I don't mind either way, but if we do the ppa-bugs project, I have to add you as a bug supervisor
<bdrung> micahg: how high is the traffic there?
<micahg> not very, a few bugs a week
<bdrung> micahg: then we can do that
<bdrung> micahg: first two package are uploaded. let's upload only to natty and newer.
<micahg> bdrung: ok, makes sense since that's 4.0 ATM, we'll probably backport 4.next to the stable releases
<fta> *sad*
<fta> jorge always blogging about chrome..
<fta> oh damn, i messed up my rss feed :(
<AnAnt> Hello, please have a look at this FTBFS http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62678278/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-powerpc.chmsee_1.3.0-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz , why isn't libnspr4-dev being pulled as in other archs ?
<micahg> AnAnt: it should have an explicit build-depends on it
<AnAnt> micahg: it works fine on Debian & Ubuntu for several cycles
<micahg> AnAnt: DSO linking has changed
<AnAnt> micahg: actually xulrunner1.9.2-dev does depend on libnspr4-dev
<AnAnt> DSO ?
<micahg> http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<micahg> AnAnt: we actually need this ported to xulrunner-2.0
<AnAnt> you mean chmsee to be ported to xulrunner 2 ?
<micahg> yes
<AnAnt> erm, dunno if it would work
<micahg> we need to make it work, xulrunner-1.9.2 will be dropped before release :)
<micahg> anyways, powerpc seems very finicky these days
<AnAnt> micahg: indeed
<AnAnt> micahg: binutils, verilator and now this
<micahg> Firefox and xulrunner also failed
<AnAnt> micahg: so, for xulrunner 2 thing, I should just change the build dep to xulrunner-dev >= 2 ?
<micahg> no, you can just build-dep on xulrunner-dev (2.0 is the default) and see what fails, of you have to make changes that'll break with 1.9.2, then yes, make 2.0 explicit
<AnAnt> micahg: ok, so it does work
<AnAnt> micahg: at least the amd64 build is successful
<micahg> cool, it could've been a sync then :)
<AnAnt> yes, indeed !
<micahg> AnAnt: feel free to reupload w/the Ubuntu specific change reverted
<micahg> AnAnt: just make sure chmsee has a binary depends on xulrunner-2.0 (lesspipe can check that)
<AnAnt> micahg: according to buildlog it does
<micahg> ok
<AnAnt> but I'm not adding nspr4-dev, I prefer to let it be done on Debian first
<micahg> AnAnt: oh, hmm, it's pulled in on Debian
<micahg> AnAnt: you can add it and then use submittodebian
<micahg> hmm, it's pulled in on ubuntu as well
 * micahg is quite confused
<AnAnt> micahg: I am reading the DSOLinking wiki doc, so xulrunner-dev actually won't depend on nspr-dev ?
<micahg> it doesn't necessarily need it
<micahg> ah, I think b8 might have used an internal nspr and b9 was FTBFS
<AnAnt> I think we would wait until we find out if xulrunner-dev will actually depend on nspr-dev or not
<micahg> AnAnt: it's not guaranteed, but we try
<micahg> AnAnt: it should either have an explicit depends or be patched to use the xulrunner nspr pkg-config file
<micahg> AnAnt: this actually doesn't directly have to do with the DSO linking, but rather with the principle of the matter
<AnAnt> please explain what you mean by "principle of the matter"
<AnAnt> micahg: ^
<micahg> the idea of not doing implicit linking is because it might not choose to link in the future and the package would be unbuildable, that's what happens in this case, xulrunner-dev might not depend on libnspr4-dev, so since chmsee needs it, it should explicitly depend on it
<AnAnt> so "it might not choose to link in the future" due to DSO linking, right ?
<AnAnt> micahg: done & submitodebian'ed !
<micahg> AnAnt: not due to, but similar to
<AnAnt> micahg: btw, xulrunner 1.9.2 will still be needed for the java support
<micahg> AnAnt: nope
<AnAnt> micahg: that got fixed already ?
<micahg> it just needs the headers, we'll figure that out one way or the otehr
<AnAnt> ah,
<AnAnt> I just read Coulson's post now
<AnAnt> Debian removed xulrunner
<micahg> huh?
<AnAnt> I mean the source package
<AnAnt> I think it is provided by iceweasel now
<AnAnt> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=594468
<ubot2> Debian bug 594468 in ftp.debian.org "RM: xulrunner -- ROM; binary packages provided by other packages, now" [Normal,Open]
<micahg> yeah, we did that a while back
<AnAnt> well, got to leave, bye
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - do you work on swt-gtk at all?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: no
<magcius> micahg, did you fix the patch for FF4?
<micahg> magcius: please refresh my memory
<magcius> micahg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox/firefox-trunk.head.daily/view/head:/debian/patches/firefox-profilename
<micahg> ah, the Firefox-4.0 in the useragent? not eyt
<magcius> micahg, no, the patch fails to apply elsewhere
<magcius> Wait, hold on
<magcius> I'm confused, looks like the package started building again
<magcius> er, or now
<magcius> or ont
<magcius> NOT
<magcius> see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62659322/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.firefox-4.0_4.0~b10~hg20110122r61143%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> yeah, the dailies are slightly broke AT
<micahg> ATM
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-16
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, wth is going on here?
<chrisccoulson> client.py keeps failing, yet i can just call hg directly and it works fine :/
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806220/
<bhearsum> that's because of our hg upgrade last week =\
<bhearsum> you're probably getting a different hg when running manually
<bhearsum> older versions work properly, newer ones are hosed
<bhearsum> if you have ssh access, that will work regardless of the hg version
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ah, ok. thanks
<bhearsum> np, and sorry =(
<chrisccoulson> heh: https://twitter.com/#!/bhearsum/status/158929871194693632 ;)
<bhearsum> yeah =\
<bhearsum> time to get back on the treadmill
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i know that feeling
<chrisccoulson> and then i had our platform sprint last week too, which always involves overeating and over-consumption of beer ;)
<bhearsum> oops ;)
<bhearsum> i have a work trip next month in hawaii...unless i manage to sweat off the pounds, that's not going to be helpful either
<chrisccoulson> hawaii would be a pretty cool place to go for a work event :)
<bhearsum> yeah, i'm not going to complain!
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, precise is way too stable for my liking
<chrisccoulson> where's all the breakage?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you have any plans for the search bar / quick filter bar? the current layout is a bit strange with tabs-on-top (where the toggle button above the search bar makes the QFB appear below the searchbar)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: we're fiddling with a few ideas, but whether or not they make it into 11 is a bit up in the air
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i've got monochrome toolbar icons again with tabs-on-top :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://bug665871.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=588897 ;)
<m_conley> whoop!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: that's perty
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the icon in the tab looks kinda out-of-place now though
<chrisccoulson> but i'm glad i've got these icons back again :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: how so?  Maybe ping andreasn in #maildev
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, it's nothing major. it's just that it's the only coloured item between the toolbar and the window title
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ohhh, I thought by "out of place", you meant alignment
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, not that
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm just about to file an alignment bug for something else ;)
<m_conley> yay!  More boogs!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, mozilla bug 718447 ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 718447 in Theme "Folder tree alignment issue when "new message" star is visible" [Normal,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=718447
<chrisccoulson> i generally don't like reporting bugs without a patch, but figuring out styling issues is not something that my brain is programmed to do correctly ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it sure beats *not* reporting the bug. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> nice bug report: bug 917317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 917317 in firefox "Your G&%D#@$ useless sh86ware deleted all of my bookmarks and saved passwords!!!!!!!!!! " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917317
<chrisccoulson> i think he reported that in the wrong bug tracker
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you get bugs like that? ;)
<bhearsum> we do, but thankfully not in the components i look at :D
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, i get to look at all firefox reports in ubuntu
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hah! I haven't laughed that hard in a while. :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, was it you who reported it? did you set up a fake account? :P
<chrisccoulson> how does he know i have lara croft posters????
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: although I do suspect you have you hands in your pants, it wasn't me, no :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure whether to undock my laptop and move downstairs for the evening
<chrisccoulson> bad things happen when i undock
<chrisccoulson> right, here goes
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I thought precise was bug-free for you :P
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> except for multi-monitor stuff, it's perfect
<chrisccoulson> it normally completely locks up when i undock
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what about screen locking?
<mdeslaur> ah, well, I consider completely locked up to be secure, so that's ok I guess
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, screen locking works now we reapplied this patch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-January/007197.html ;)
<chrisccoulson> we noticed that seb was hitting that bug at the rally last week
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: that's what was preventing locking from coming up after suspend?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no, the gamma doesn't get restored correctly
<chrisccoulson> (because the VT switch happens during the fade out)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, different issue
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> so we were getting blank screens on user switch again
<mdeslaur> meh, sucks
<chrisccoulson> yup
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to try undocking for realz this time
<chrisccoulson_> that went well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-17
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, you around?
<bhearsum> i know it's offtopic for the channel, but anyone know how i can make something happen in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/888134? i don't know how to debug further
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888134 in gnome-desktop3 "automatic detection of plugged in / removed monitor is too aggressive" [High,Incomplete]
<alex_mayorga> bhearsum: I'd say #ubuntu-x might be a better venue for your question
<bhearsum> ah, i didn't know that existed
<bhearsum> thanks
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you don't have a dell by any chance do you?
<bhearsum> i do, one of 24'' widescreens
<bhearsum> U2410F
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you dock it?
<bhearsum> no dock, nope
<bhearsum> VGA in this case
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<bhearsum> (i tried displayport too, but that had different issues)
<chrisccoulson> some dells like to simulate a fake videomode keypress when you dock them, which screws up the monitor detection
<chrisccoulson> mine does this
<bhearsum> yikes
<chrisccoulson> so, gnome-settings-daemon correctly configures my display, but then the fake videomode keypress immediately selects a configuration i don't want
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering whether you might have a similar issue ;)
<bhearsum> can i look for a kernel event or something to confirm?
<bhearsum> because that's _similar_ to what happens to me
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you could try starting your session with the media-keys plugin disabled in gnome-settings-daemon
<chrisccoulson> which ubuntu version are you on?
<bhearsum> 11.10
<chrisccoulson> ok, so if you run "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys active false" and restart your session, that will ensure that the plugin which handles the videomode key is disabled
<bhearsum> i will give that a try!
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, you about?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!
<chrisccoulson> hi, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm well, and yourself?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i was just wondering whether you had looked at the addressbook related items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I have indeed.  I have an attack plan on it, but I don't think I'll be able to do it until later next week.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, that's cool
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np. :)
<chrisccoulson> interesting conversation about binary components on mozilla.dev.planning
<chrisccoulson> not all binary components are bad ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, any luck with the monitor stuff?
<bhearsum> i didn't get a chance to test your suggestion yet
<chrisccoulson> ah, no worries
<bhearsum> going to try again tomorrow, with my home monitor this time :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> it would be good if you have the same issue as me, because it's already on my list of things to fix ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-18
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are the chromium dailies off?
<micahg> chromium-browser 13 days ago Successfully built (from the daily PPA)
<micahg> does anyone else see a larger gap between folders with thunderbird 10?
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-19
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, what's this about? https://twitter.com/#!/mike_conley/status/160100639756652545
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Oh, yes, I should probably have given that more context. :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Megaupload got raided by the feds
<chrisccoulson> oh, i had no idea. that sucks
<chrisccoulson> ah, just googled it ;)
<Benoit_> hello
<Benoit_> hello
<Benoit_> very busy today ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-20
<luis> I just came out here for moral support
<luis> I just wanted to say that you guys are all my heros for being on this team.
<ftn> Hey there. I'm using Thunderbird 8 but, when I export my contact list, phone numbers are excluded. Any idea how to solve it?, please
<FredN> Hello, I don't know if this is known to you...but sometimes when I'm in Firefox and typing something in the address field the history/bookmarks doesn't show
<FredN> when i minimize the window and maximize it again it works again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-21
<Unit193> To test the "there's never a stupid question": Where are the jar and js files now? (en_US.jar and nsPrivateBrowsing.js ones)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-22
<micahg> Unit193: /usr/lib/firefox-*/omni.ja?
<Unit193> Thanks, that{ll give me a starting place too
 * Unit193 is an idiot, yep
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<gnomefreak> anyone know if lightning is workiing with thunderbird-trunk? version 10.0?
<gnomefreak> also it seems tb is refusing to accept my passwords again. i double checked all of them and re entered them still no luck. last time i changed profiles and same issue. i havent used tb in a while do to this problem
<micahg> gnomefreak: trunk is 12, you'd need lightning 1.4 or something, for 10, 1.2b2 should work
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok i dont see a 1.4 only 1.2b2 as latest on http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/nightly/ but thanks. im updating tb now
<gnomefreak> ok thats odd. if you go to thunderbird->help>about it shows 10 but policy shows i have 12
<gnomefreak> ok i found why
<gnomefreak> ok trunk build excepted all but 1 password
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-15
<jmux> Hi. I'm trying to build 17esr firefox packages. When I built 10esr, debian/rules get-orig-source created an orig tarball. Current firefox package source doesn't include a tarball but the source.
<jmux> How should I currently checkout the current source?
<jmux> And is there a way to rename the package (like firefox-17esr), which I can install parallel?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-16
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, I've noticed that after the 18.0 update on Quantal, my Firefox changed to English. Looking at the language packs in FF, it seems the Catalan language pack it not enabled, although the l10n package itself is installed. Any tips or ideas on how I could debug what's going on?
<chrisccoulson> dpm, bug
<chrisccoulson> 1098312oops
<chrisccoulson> bug 1098312
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098312 in firefox (Ubuntu Raring) "firefox-locale-ca does not work in Firefox 18" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098312
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> dpm, it will be fixed later this week. we're just waiting for an 18.0.1 release to avoid doing 2 updates :)
<dpm> excellent, thanks chrisccoulson :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-17
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, quick question: I tried to delete an address book in TB, and other than a warning that it was an EDS folder and that it could not be deleted, nothing happened. Now I restarted TB to find that all my address books have gone and I cannot even create new ones. Any ideas on how I could get back my address books, or at least create new ones?
<dpm> ah, they're back!
<dpm> weird. Anyway, just ignore the message above :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-18
<c10ud> hello there, any hint on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1097763 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097763 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 18 anti-aliasing does not render correctly some text " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> c10ud, try reporting it upstream?
<chrisccoulson> we have a single person working on firefox in ubuntu (me), and i'm afraid i've already got plenty to do without working on a minor font issue that i can't even see on my monitor here
<c10ud> well, minor, i wouldn't say it.. but still, if you think it's firefox fault and not ubuntu/debian's
<c10ud> i can report it upstream, it's just noone answered :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it's my eyes or screen, but i can't see any difference between https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128005874/firefox.png
<chrisccoulson> and yes, it's minor, compared to thousands of other bugs that are open
<c10ud> chrisccoulson, the last comment to that bug contains a better example
<c10ud> chrisccoulson, also I'm not asking you to fix immediately, just asking for "hints": even report upstream is a valid hint, if you believe it's an upstream issue
<thor_> hi
<thor_> i need some help please
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-14
<onemansubmarine> hello I have a problem with thunderbird forwarding emails containing german umlaute: äöü etc
<onemansubmarine> I can reply these email and i will be displayed correctly but if I forward them, then they can't be displayed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-16
<stevenm> Hey since 11.04 Firefox has been automatically updated to whatever the latest version is in the 'main' repo.  However you'd expect with something like 12.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS all packages would be frozen for new featues/major versions and it'd be security and bug fixes only
<stevenm> So I'm wondering what other packages get this exception to the rule - and where more documentation can be found about these exceptions?
<stevenm> Thunderbird maybe?
<stevenm> looks like that has an exception too as version 31 is in precise (12.04)
<stevenm> so is it just mozilla stuff that gets an exception?
<stevenm> well since this is dead don't mind me if I reask this in another channel
<mdeslaur> stevenm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<stevenm> mdeslaur, ah thanks - didn't know what it was called
<stevenm> it seems LibreOffice is in there - do you know how you interpret this?      LibreOffice (2012-06-25); provisional → full on 2014-05-27
<stevenm> is it somehow expaining why it wasn't updated in 12.04 - but maybe will be getting microupdates in 14.04?
<mdeslaur> stevenm: it did go from 3.5.2 to 3.5.7 in 12.04
<mdeslaur> that's because of the exception
<stevenm> mdeslaur, but the current 'Still' (stable) release from the LO team is 4.2
<mdeslaur> the microrelease exception doesn't typically cover major versions
<mdeslaur> only minor versions
<mdeslaur> the only exception to that is when, for security reasons, it's only possible to update to the latest release
<mdeslaur> like with firefox for example
<mdeslaur> or clamav
<stevenm> well you can't tell me that between version 10 of firefox and version 35 - that isn't major
<stevenm> that's the jump which 12.04 has made
<mdeslaur> yes, it's major, but there is no viable alternative to doing that
<stevenm> sorry I'm still not understanding why
<stevenm> are you saying it's because mozilla don't backport their security updates?
<mdeslaur> every firefox release fixes a large number of security issues. we used to attempt to backport them into the version that shipped in ubuntu, but as the code was rapidly changing, it was becoming more and more difficult to do so
<mdeslaur> until we hit the point where attempting to do that was futile
<stevenm> surely the LO team don't do security fixes in anything other than their current 'Still' and 'Fresh' releases - so surely it should be the same for them
<stevenm> i.e. to get relevant security updates for the 3.5.7 LO - you'd need to go to 4.2
<mdeslaur> yes, but LO has one or two security issues each year, and they are trivial to backport, so we handle that just like we do every other piece of software in ubuntu
<mdeslaur> we backport security fixes for all packages, except the ones that aren't feasible
<mdeslaur> like firefox
<stevenm> and thunderbird?  surely that doesn't get that much work done on it as firefox
<stevenm> but I notice that's bang up to date
<mdeslaur> thunderbird uses the same engine as firefox, so has the same massive amount of security vulnerabilities each month
<stevenm> ooh it's like their sneaking under the radar because of a technicality
<stevenm> *they're
<mdeslaur> basically, off the top of my head, firefox, thunderbird, clamav, chromium, mysql get whole new versions
<stevenm> and for LO to get 'whole new versions' - they'd basically have to have more bugs?
<stevenm> see it especially annoys me as there is no PPA for LO 'Still' - there is a PPA for 4.2 (which is 'Still' - currently) but not one that'll have whatever is currently 'Still'
<stevenm> i've raised it with the maintainer of the LO PPA's and he's reluctant to add another
<stevenm> and LO themselves - although they themselves create .deb's and offer them as .tar.gz's on their site - refuse to just make the .deb's available in a http debian repo
<mdeslaur> doing whole new versions is _a lot_ more work than simply fixing the versions that shipped with the release.
<stevenm> so in other words no automatic stable updates for LO
<mdeslaur> as typically whole new versions want whole new versions of a bunch of libraries, etc.
<stevenm> true - i haven't found that with LO though - the fresh and stable releases today will still work on 10.04 afaik
<stevenm> hmm actually 12.04 is the oldest prob
<stevenm> but 10.04 is dead of april anyway (5 years isn't it?)
<gQuigs> stevenm: I pushed for a similaar thing for LO.. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1308-rolling-libreoffice  .. seems it was squashed
<stevenm> gQuigs, I pushed too - first for a better PPA ... https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88318
<stevenm> then to the LO team to run their own repo... https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88322
<stevenm> no luck on either side
<stevenm> it did get me a few email exchanges with Bjorn though
<mdeslaur> I do agree LO is one of those packages you really do want a more recent version
<mdeslaur> hopefully we'll be moving to a model that will make it easier to separate the applications from the base os
<stevenm> mdeslaur, like official official ppa's? :D
<mdeslaur> no like, os for the base and an app store for the applications
<mdeslaur> see ubuntu touch
<stevenm> i.e. canonical maintained seperate repos for apps - (kinda like partner?)
<mdeslaur> and ubuntu snappy
 * gQuigs has been wondering if libreoffice would be considered an app or a framework in that model... or have to be split up
<mdeslaur> and upstreams like libreoffice will be empowered to deliver their application directly to their users
<stevenm> gQuigs, well technically you can install only the apps you want from LO
<gQuigs> stevenm: it has a AFAICT very simplified dependency system... basically every app has to include the dependencies it needs
<stevenm> do either of you know anything about PPA's - an idea I put to Bjorn was basically a 'PPA Alias' - i.e.  ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-still was a pointer to ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-2
<stevenm> how possible is that do you know?
<stevenm> see I'm all in favour of firefox having an exception (but tbh mainly because I see Ubuntu as a desktop OS as I only use debian for servers)... but it's not because of the security backporting headache - it's because I want an up to date browser (and frankly if it was installed on windows it'd self update anyway)
<stevenm> LO needs that exception - but obviously not for security backporting reasons
<mdeslaur> well, the problem is that half the users want stuff to update, and the other half don't
<mdeslaur> half of server users want the latest and greatest php, and the other half want php to stay at the same version so their apps don't keep breaking
<stevenm> I'd submit - the first half use it only for desktops, the second half are also using it (or solely for) servers
<gQuigs> mdeslaur: I surveyed enterprise customers as part of that proposal, not one of them objected to an exception for LibO
<stevenm> well those wanting an up to date php in 'main' are just plain silly
<gQuigs> most enterprise customers end up having to run a LibreOffice PPA for compatibility or other reasons
<mdeslaur> gQuigs: yeah, LO sounds like one of those that make sense, I agree with that
<stevenm> gQuigs, yeah well I'm using it at work too - 3.5 couldn't open some things
<mdeslaur> stevenm: you'd be surprised how often server users request the latest and greatest php
<stevenm> well it's lovely to feel like I'm not alone in feeling this - but I've no idea how to communicate our joint feelings successfully  - is there a road from here we can all take together in getting the point over?
<stevenm> mdeslaur, as someone who builds servers regularly I stick to what is stable and in the main repo... I only stay when *absolutely* required and don't mind using a 3rd party (or host my own) repo to do so
<stevenm> if php was updated all the time in main - its keep 5% happy and cause a headache for another 95%
<mdeslaur> well, debian has now moved to updating to php minor releases
<stevenm> minor isn't so bad - nothing gets deprecated function wise between minor does it?
<gQuigs> I'd guess for majority of major open source PHP apps, there would be little effect..  even if it started rolling to major releases (after testing of course...)
<gQuigs> custom apps would be the issue
<mdeslaur> stevenm: no, you just get a whole slew of new regressions
<mdeslaur> but, anyway
<stevenm> so gQuigs / mdeslaur in terms of LO - what can be done by us?
<mdeslaur> pay someone to maintain a PPA?
 * mdeslaur shrugs
<stevenm> PPA kinda already exists like I said - it's just people need to keep changing it for the next thing labelled as 'Still'
<stevenm> if a PPA alias was possible it'd help
<gQuigs> try to get an exception revisted... I don't know what happened the first time
<stevenm> or PPA redirect - whatever
<mdeslaur> stevenm: I'm not sure what you mean by that...there should be a "still" ppa that gets whatever the latest version is
<stevenm> mdeslaur, nope
<stevenm> mdeslaur, but there is one for fresh
<mdeslaur> stevenm: by that I mean "someone should..."
<stevenm> oh I see :)
<gQuigs> actually it is pretty easy to copy packages from one PPA to the other.. I'm guessing the issue is when do you cut over to still
<gQuigs> if you're on 4.5.7, do you want to move 4.6.0 the second it come sout?
<gQuigs> or just when 4.6.3 is released
<stevenm> well 4.2 is still - 4.3 will become still when the LO project says so
<stevenm> i'd content to go on the author of the softwares recommendation
<stevenm> *i'm content
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-01-18
<Anom01y> well guys I am in a real kanundrum here
<Anom01y> I have two computers (one desktop one laptop
<Anom01y> )
<Anom01y> both run Thunderbird
<Anom01y> I need to find a way to sync them both together
<Anom01y> copying the profile folder takes eons as it is fairly large
<Anom01y> I did read that I could store the profile folder on a common location ie. shared folder or something,
<Anom01y> but when I take my laptop with me to work (gone for 9 days), this shared folder (I would probably use my SSH server) might become too slow
<Anom01y> any suggestions ?
<Unit193> 1. Not using IMAP and other such features?  Doesn't tbirdy have some form of sync?  2. If you are looking for support, #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.net would be a far, far better option as this isn't for support exactly.
<Anom01y> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> Sure, good luck.
<Anom01y> yeah I need to sync more than just my messages,  such as my contacts, rules
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-01-18
<Mechtilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calendar-exchange-provider/+bug/1203433
<Mechtilde> what can I also do, to  push on?
<Mechtilde> This is NOT a mozilla hosted Add-On
<Mechtilde> like Enigmail etc
<nikolam> complain on ubuntu-dev IRC channel, post to mailing lists, contact maintainers by mail? dunno
<Mechtilde> which maintainer?
<Mechtilde> and on ubuntu-dev they told me to post it here
<Mechtilde> whom should I contact
<nikolam> well ubuntu-vdev might know since they told you to pass it here
<chrisccoulson> Not allowing Mozilla addons in the archive isn't a decision that's going to be reversed
<nikolam> I would look for maintainers for Mozilla products in Ubuntu
<nikolam> Mechtilde, you wanted to include an addon to be shipped together with TB by default in Ubuntu?
<Mechtilde> not by default
<Mechtilde> it's a third party add-On
<Mechtilde> Upstream is Ericsson/Inia
<Mechtilde> India
<nikolam> chrisccoulson, so not any Mozilla addon is allowed to enter Ubuntu and be maintained? Maybe because Mozilla itself does not maintain addons and does not ship them, that is why?
<Mechtilde> For Thunderbird itself  Maintainer is "Ubuntu core Developers"
<nikolam> And what about having it and maintaining it in PPA?
<Mechtilde> This Add-On is NOT hosted by Mozilla
<Mechtilde> Can you sponsor me to get a ppa access?
<nikolam> I personally just chat .
<Mechtilde> and Enigmail is a Mozilla Add-On too and it IS in Ubuntu
<nikolam> I see..
<Mechtilde> xul-ext-gdata-provider too
<Mechtilde> So I guess the restriction is for firefox and not for thunderbird/lightning
<nikolam> So it is to connect Thunderbird to Exchange server. I think paople could be worried how one can maintain that working, if Microsoft changes Exchange to become incompatible for a reason or something?
<nikolam> (Just thinking out at loud)
<Mechtilde> Ericsson/India work on it and I maintain it in debian
<Mechtilde> and I use it myself
<nikolam> Maybe putting that Thunderbird add-on on Mozilla list of addons first?
<nikolam> It is interesting to have it I suppose, and to allow people using it
<nikolam> Is it multi-platform, e.g. does it work for Thunderbird on other platforms, like MS Windows, OSX, Solaris/Openindiana, FreeBSD?
<Mechtilde> I'm not familiar with uploading to Mozilla Add-On list
<Mechtilde> it is plattform independent
<Mechtilde> it is a xul-extension
<nikolam> Is this it: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/provider-for-microsoft-exchang/?src=search
<Mechtilde> it works on all plattforms where thunderbird works
<Mechtilde> no
<Mechtilde> that from 2012-03-15 is very old
<nikolam> But that is the same add-on but one you use is updated?
<nikolam> chrisccoulson, maybe it is not about including add-on in TB but for a new package in ubuntu that adds functionality , that could be optionallu installed
<Mechtilde> yes latesst relese is 3.5.0 from 2915-12-29
<Mechtilde> https://github.com/Ericsson/exchangecalendar
<nikolam> Mechtilde, As i understand, there is universe class of packages in Ubuntu, with their Masters of the Universe. main, multiverse, restricted, universe
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Mechtilde> I don't understand the context
<nikolam> main is supported, universe is "Community maintained software, i.e. not officially supported software. "
<Mechtilde> normally ubuntu automatically mirrors the packages from Debian Testing but not this package because it is blacklisted
<nikolam> PPAs anyone can make to publish it's packages and maintain them
<Mechtilde> I know that I get this package into universe
<Mechtilde> and PPa is for anyone without ANy trust path
<Mechtilde> that's why I want to put it into universe
<Mechtilde> there isn't even a separate keyring
<nikolam> What about putting it into Mozilla addons on Mozilla site first? And maybe having some Ecchange server open for testing?
<Mechtilde> I'm not familiar with uploading to Mozilla Add-On list
<nikolam> Maybe that would be also a political decision or something to include in universe, so mailing list discussion is needed, too?
<Mechtilde> which mailling list should I select
<nikolam> http://is.gd/G0rbMs ?
<nikolam> Or maybe firstly http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu
<Mechtilde> the last Posting at Ubuntu-mozillateam is from 2012-10
<nikolam> I dunno, they (ubuntu-dev) told you to come to this channel, maybe asking them if not having answers here
<nikolam> I just know that I woudl love to see it on Mozilla addons site
<nikolam> wider range of prople might be interested for it and use it then just inclusion in ubuntu
<Mechtilde> i need help to do so
<nikolam> I also found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<nikolam> and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<nikolam> I also found http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/quality/
<nikolam> Mechtilde, there is also Mozilla IRC, with mozilla own irc server and channels, https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<Mechtilde> thanks for this hint, I will ask there for help
<nikolam> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/developers/addon/submit/1
<nikolam> Mechtilde, If there is some Exchange server I can connect to with thunderbird, ask me if i can test it after adding to Mozilla Add-ons, since I am with Thunderbird on both non-Linux and can test on Ubuntu LTS Linux too.
<Mechtilde> I have no open access to an Exchange server
<Mechtilde> now I'm waiting for regiter mail from Mozilla
<nikolam> well maybe someone at erriccson has it, for wider testing. fat chances I would install Windows+Exchange in VM locally
<nikolam> But in Mozilla Addons, maybe someone would try and give feedback
<Mechtilde> I can't login there after registering
<nikolam> I just logged in, but I registered long time ago
<nikolam> have seen mail mesage for confirmation or something?
<Mechtilde> yes
<Mechtilde> and I followed it
<nikolam> Bah that must be something about them, maybe shouting on Mozilla's IRC or some mailing list
<Mechtilde> the problem is you can't copy the link into the browser
<Mechtilde> you have to click on it in thunderbird :(
<Mechtilde> thats not my way to handle links in mails
<Mechtilde> the agreement is for firefox
<nikolam> hm, I had that for some time, I was copy/pasting link to firefox
<Mechtilde> It is very difficult to submit an Add-On there nowadays
<Mechtilde> the description there is only for firefox
<dexterp> Hello there! I'm trying to figure out which build flags are used to build the Firefox version which is shipped with Ubuntu. Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileFirefoxNewVersion still relevant?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-01-19
<dexterp> Hello there! I'm trying to figure out which build flags are used to build the Firefox version which is shipped with Ubuntu. Is there any document about that?
 * dexterp couldn't found any on the Wiki 
<dexterp> anyone? :(
<chrisccoulson> dexterp, do you not have access to an ubuntu install?
<dexterp> chrisccoulson, yes, I do
<chrisccoulson> dexterp, can't you just look at about:buildconfig? Or is there anything else you're looking for?
<dexterp> chrisccoulson, I was interested in understanding if a custom .mozconfig was used and which options were turned off/on (I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileFirefoxNewVersion, but seems to be outdated)
<chrisccoulson> dexterp, there is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.wily/view/head:/debian/config/mozconfig.in, but that's pre-processed
<dexterp> ah, thanks chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-01-20
<beefman> how likely is it that future firefox packages will be built with enable-alsa?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-01-21
<skypce> hi all
<skypce> i am searching firefox quantum developer for ubuntu 14.04
<skypce> it is very important for me, becouse i work in front end
<skypce> so please
<skypce> do not forget give us support, i use ubuntu 14.04
<skypce> i can install firefox quantum developer with umake
<skypce> but i do not have globalmenus and icon
<skypce> ubuntu 14.04 is a LTS that will be with us up to 2019
<skypce> i do not want upgrade becouse i use unidockynapse, a forked ubuntu distro
<skypce> i have all my needed things in that distro
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-01-15
<ejat> hi ricotz, do the thunderbird 65 available in ppa ? 
<ricotz> ejat, no, not yet, I haven't looked into an update either
<ejat> okay .. no worries .. just asking :) 
<ejat> what happened to the daily ppa ? 
<ricotz> missing rustc 1.31 update
<ejat> in disco still 1.30
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-01-18
<b-fuze> Hi, can the firefox-trunk package build be fixed please?
<ricotz> still on my todo list
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-01-19
<Major_Wedgie> G'day guys. The Mozilla site detects and modifies answers based on your OS. For example I Google "switch from windows live mail to thunderbird" click on the result at mozilla.or and it takes me to "switch from evolution to thunderbird"
<Major_Wedgie> I think this is bad design, can anyone point me in the right direction for where to bug report this?
